# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  :: مهم و فوری :: اطلاعیه جدید سازمان سنجش درباره کنکور 98

## saj8jad

*اطلاعيه‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور درباره‌ مشاهده سوابق تحصيلي داوطلبان مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي و نحوه تراز نمرات مربوط به آزمون سراسري و سوابق تحصيلي در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1398**1398/04/20*
*پيرو اطلاعيه مورخ 98/04/02 بدين‌وسيله‌ به ‌اطلاع‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ شركت‌ كننده در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1398 كه در جلسه آزمون حاضر بوده و مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي ديپلم هستند، مي‌رساند، سوابق تحصيلي آنها از تاريخ 98/04/20 براي مشاهده بر روي سايت اين سازمان قرار مي‌گيرد. لذا داوطلبان لازم است در صورت مشاهده هرگونه مغايرت در سوابق تحصيلي، حداكثر تا تاريخ 98/04/23 براي پيگيري و اصلاح مغايرت به مناطق آموزش و پرورش محل تحصيل خود مراجعه نمايند.

افراد مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي شامل دو دسته به شرح ذيل مي‌باشند:
1- داوطلبان نظام سالي واحدي و ترمي واحدي كه فارغ‌التحصيل ديپلم سال 1384 به بعد و پيش‌دانشگاهي فارغ‌التحصيل سال 1391 به بعد مي‌باشند.
2- داوطلبان نظام آموزشي جديد (نظام 3-3-6) كه ديپلم خود را در خرداد ماه سال 1398 اخذ نموده‌اند.

ضمناً درخصوص نحوه تراز نمرات خام آزمون سراسري و همچنين نمرات مربوط به دروس سوابق تحصيلي به اطلاع داوطلبان مي‌رساند همانطوريكه در اطلاعيه‌هاي قبلي اين سازمان اطلاع‌رساني گرديد، آزمون سراسري سال 1398 در قالب دو مجموعه سؤال به شرح ذيل تهيه شده بود:
• يك آزمون (يك مجموعه سؤال) براي دانش‌آموزان نظام‌ قديم
• يك آزمون (يك مجموعه سؤال) براي دانش‌آموزان نظام‌ جديد (3-3-6)
• ضمناً از مباحث مشترک دو نظام آموزشی قدیم و جدید (3-3-6)، سؤال یکسان طرح شده بود.

مطابق سنوات اخير، ابتدا نمرات خام (حقيقي) داوطلبان در هر درس امتحاني از تفاضل سه برابر تعداد پاسخ‌های صحيح و تعداد پاسخ‌های غلط، تقسيم بر سه برابر تعداد سؤالات، محاسبه مي شود. سپس براي محاسبه نمره‌کل، از آنجا که سختي و آساني درس‌ها متفاوت است، در هر يك از گروه‌هاي آزمايشي نمرات هر درس بصورت جداگانه تراز مي شود، در اين رابطه توجه به نكات ذيل ضروري است:

1- هرچند دو مجموعه سؤال براي دو نظام آموزشي طراحی‌شده است و ممكن است نوع سؤالات در دو نظام متفاوت باشد، اما سؤالات طوري طراحي شده است كه سطح دشواري يكساني دارند به ويژه اينكه از مباحث مشترک دو نظام آموزشی قدیم و جدید (3-3-6)، سؤال یکسان طرح شده است. لذا تراز نمرات خام آزمون، به‌صورت كلي در هر درس و گروه با هم محاسبه خواهد شد و نمرات هر نظام به‌صورت جداگانه تراز نمي‌شود.

2- تراز نمرات با استفاده از روش‌هاي آماري انجام مي‌شود. براي تعيين نمره تراز، تمامي نمرات خام داوطلبان حاضر در جلسه در هر گروه آزمايشي و هر درس مورد نياز است. بنابراين، يافتن نمره تراز دروس (اعم از دروس عمومي و اختصاصي) توسط داوطلب يا هيچ فرد يا مؤسسه‌اي جز سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور که اطلاعات کل شرکت کنندگان را در اختیار دارد امکان‌پذیر نيست.

3- نمرات هر يك از دروس سوابق تحصيلي (نمرات دروسي كه امتحانات آن‌ها به صورت نهايي، سراسري و كشوري برگزار شده است) كه از وزارت آموزش و پرورش اخذ مي‌شود به تفكيك نظام آموزشي، سال اخذ مدرك، نوع ديپلم، نوع پيش‌دانشگاهي (براي دارندگان مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي) با استفاده از روش‌هاي آماري به صورت مجزا تراز مي‌شود.

4- گزينش به صورت رقابتي بر اساس نمره‌كل‌نهايي در زيرگروه مربوطه (حاصل از نمره كل آزمون و تأثير مثبت نمره‌كل سوابق تحصيلي كه خود آن‌ها حسب مورد ميانگين وزني تراز نمرات خام آزمون يا دروس سوابق تحصيلي هستند) و ساير شرايط و ضوابط آزمون سراسري انجام مي‌شود و ظرفيت مجزا براي داوطلبان نظام سالي واحدي، ترمي واحدي، نظام قديم و يا نظام جديد 3-3-6 تخصيص داده نمي‌شود.

5- نمرات تراز و رتبه‌هاي تمامي آزمون‌هاي آزمايشي مؤسسات كنكور به دليل آن‌ كه جامعه شركت‌كنندگان آن محدود بوده، همه داوطلبان آزمون سراسري در آن‌ها شركت نمي‌كنند و روش‌هاي نمره‌كل‌سازي و تراز اين آزمون‌ها متفاوت با آزمون‌سراسري است، قابل مقايسه با نمرات تراز و رتبه‌هاي آزمون سراسري نيست. اگر اين مؤسسات تراز نمرات را به‌صورت مجزا براي هر يك از نظام‌ها انجام داده باشند، روش و به دنبال آن نتايج آن، كاملا متفاوت با روشي است كه در آزمون سراسري سال 1398 اعمال خواهد شد.

6- نمرات تراز هر درس آزمون سراسري هر سال با سنوات ديگر متفاوت است. زيرا نمرات تراز متاثر از وضعيت پاسخگويي تمام داوطلبان به سوالات همان درس در همان سال است.

7- با توجه به تفاوت نمرات هر سال و همچنين تاثير مثبت سوابق تحصيلي، تخمين رتبه، صرفاً براساس نمرات خام دروس سنوات قبل و بدون توجه به نمرات دروس سوابق تحصيلي، اعتبار نداشته و با رتبه‌هاي واقعي داوطلبان كه حاصل از وضعيت واقعي كل جامعه داوطلبان شركت كننده در آزمون سراسري سال 1398 است تفاوت معني‌داري دارد. 8- معيار گزينش علمي در رشته هاي صرفاً بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي (كدرشته‌محل‌ هاي بي‌آزمون)، معدل كتبي ديپلم مي باشد.


**روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*

----------


## mohammad1397

واقعا که  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## mohammad1397

بچه های نظام قدیم کنکوری 99 باید درخواست حذف قسمت های غیر مشترک حداقل در ریاضی فیزیک  بکنن وگرنه با این شرایط پشت کنکور موندن ضرر کامله

----------


## saj8jad

> واقعا که



با این شرایط چیزی که به ذهن من میرسه اینه که داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور 99 پیگیر دو موضوع باشند ؛
*1ـ اعلام حذف رسمی مباحث غیر مشترک نظام قدیم
2ـ اعطای حق انتخاب دفترچه سوالات نظام جدید*

در غیر اینصورت واقعا نظام قدیما کنکور ندن سنگین تره چون همه جوره به ضررشونه

----------


## sina_hp

*سطح سوالات نظام قدیم سخت نبود دلیلی بر اینکه تراز جدا میدادن وجود نداره سنجش بهترین کار رو کرد و به جای حاشیه رفتن قبولش کنید*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



با این شرایط چیزی که به ذهن من میرسه اینه که داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور 99 پیگیر دو موضوع باشند ؛
1ـ اعلام حذف رسمی مباحث غیر مشترک نظام قدیم
2ـ اعطای حق انتخاب دفترچه سوالات نظام جدید

در غیر اینصورت واقعا نظام قدیما کنکور ندن سنگین تره چون همه جوره به ضررشونه


داوطلب های نظام قدیم بیکار نیستن آقا این چیز هایی که تو میگه هیچ تاثیری روی نظام قدیم نداره*

----------


## mohammad1397

سنجش خودش فیزیک اول حذفیات داد بعد با اعتراض برگردوند پس کاملا امکان داره که حذفیات نظام قدیم زیاد کنه ربطی هم به حاشیه نداره وقتی میشه برای قسمت های مشترک وقت صرف کرد چرا باید قسمت های اضافی خوند ؟ بترسید از وقتی که زیست و شیمی  99 هم بزنن بودجه بندی کلا   تغییر بدن و بر اساس نظام جدید بدن حرفای سبطی هم معلوم شد از اول پوچ بوده

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


سنجش خودش فیزیک اول حذفیات داد بعد با اعتراض برگردوند پس کاملا امکان داره که حذفیات نظام قدیم زیاد کنه ربطی هم به حاشیه نداره وقتی میشه برای قسمت های مشترک وقت صرف کرد چرا باید قسمت های اضافی خوند ؟ بترسید از وقتی که زیست و شیمی  99 هم بزنن بودجه بندی کلا   تغییر بدن و بر اساس نظام جدید بدن حرفای سبطی هم معلوم شد از اول پوچ بوده


هیچ تغیری توی زیست و شیمی انجام نمیشه تازه بشه هم به نفع نظام قدیم هست همون‌طور که توی ریاضی و فیزیک امسال بود*

----------


## sina_hp

*سال بعد هم حدود ۹۰ درصد مثل ۹۸ هست*

----------


## sina_hp

*اتفاقا اگه دقت کنید توی شیمی و زیست امسال هم تغییرات داده شده بود از این بیشتر غیر ممکنه بشه*

----------


## yasinsh

> *سطح سوالات نظام قدیم سخت نبود دلیلی بر اینکه تراز جدا میدادن وجود نداره سنجش بهترین کار رو کرد و به جای حاشیه رفتن قبولش کنید*


وقتی دانش چیزیو نداریم،حرف نرنیم سبک تریم... برای درک تفاوت سطح سوالارفقط کافیه یه سر به سایت کانون بزنی تا دیگه اینقدر بی خردانه دهان مبارکو باز نکنی

----------


## bbehzad

پس سبطی بازچرت گفت.حذفیات بشه بهتر میشه خب بگید حذفیات کنن منتها سختتر میشه ها باباجان.یهو دیدی به جای انتگرال امسال دوتا کاربرد دادن.مثل امسال برگزارشه خوبه دیگه.بقران سطح شما نظام قدیما بالاتره.یه سوال قایق تو ریاضی دیذید ترسیدید برید اونم بخونید بقیش شما سه سروگردن بالاترید. محمد کنکورسال بعدو انگولک نکن چون سال اخره با 98 زیاد فرقی نمیکنه.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasinsh


وقتی دانش چیزیو نداریم،حرف نرنیم سبک تریم... برای درک تفاوت سطح سوالارفقط کافیه یه سر به سایت کانون بزنی تا دیگه اینقدر بی خردانه دهان مبارکو باز نکنی


نیازی به رفتن به سایت هایی که نظرسنجی هاشون بی اعتبار هست نیست آقا کافی خودت سوالات رو بررسی کنی البته اگر سواد بررسی داشته باشی که نشون میده نداری*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> هیچ تغیری توی زیست و شیمی انجام نمیشه تازه بشه هم به نفع نظام قدیم هست همون‌طور که توی ریاضی و فیزیک امسال بود*


بزودی از نتایج اولیه معلوم میشه به ضرر قدیم بوده یا نه !! چیزی که بدیهیه اینه که امسال نظام جدید به شدت سود کرد حالا باز شما خودت دلداری بده

----------


## bbehzad

من سوالارو ندیده بودم ولی سینا راس میگه.سوالای تجربی نظام قدیم سختیش با نظام جدید زیاد فرق نمیکرد.منتها بچه ها غافلگیر شدن.

----------


## Mysterious

*خب غصه خوردنم کاریو درست نمیکنه
انگیزه ی یکیو حداقل نگیرید*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


بزودی از نتایج اولیه معلوم میشه به ضرر قدیم بوده یا نه !! چیزی که بدیهیه اینه که امسال نظام جدید به شدت سود کرد حالا باز شما خودت دلداری بده


من دلداری نمی دم من میگم می تونستن از این بدتر به نظام قدیم بدن ولی خداروشکر ندادن شما هایی هم که اینجا هستید اگه بهتر درس می خوندین می فهمیدین این موضوع رو*

----------


## yasinsh

> *
> 
> نیازی به رفتن به سایت هایی که نظرسنجی هاشون بی اعتبار هست نیست آقا کافی خودت سوالات رو بررسی کنی البته اگر سواد بررسی داشته باشی که نشون میده نداری*


ماشالا ماشالا دانای کل هم که هست گا پسرمون،اینکه سوالارو بیان ازرتمرینات ته کتاب شما بدن میشه همسان بودن سطح سوالا،باید خون گریه کرد واسه مملکتی که تو توش چیزی بشی با این سطح دیدت

----------


## mohammad1397

> پس سبطی بازچرت گفت.حذفیات بشه بهتر میشه خب بگید حذفیات کنن منتها سختتر میشه ها باباجان.یهو دیدی به جای انتگرال امسال دوتا کاربرد دادن.مثل امسال برگزارشه خوبه دیگه.بقران سطح شما نظام قدیما بالاتره.یه سوال قایق تو ریاضی دیذید ترسیدید برید اونم بخونید بقیش شما سه سروگردن بالاترید. محمد کنکورسال بعدو انگولک نکن چون سال اخره با 98 زیاد فرقی نمیکنه.


میدونی چیه ؟ تکلیف سنجش با خودش معلوم نیست اگه زیست و شیمی سال بعد کاملا به سبک نظام جدید دادن چی ؟ بدون اعلام حذفیات

----------


## reza2018

بهتره صبر کنیم نتایج بیاد،بعد همه چیز مشخص میشه.

----------


## bahram777

اونایی که اومدن گفتن سبطی گفته من زنگ زدم سنجش گفتن از یک فرمول پیچیده استفاده میکنن و تراز جدا میدن الا دقیقا کجان؟

----------


## یار و غار تویی

ما که گفتیم درصد مهمه ،نظام جدید و قدیم فرقی نمیکنه هر کی درصد بالاتر زده اون برنده است
بعد هی بیاین بگین جو میدین سبطی اله و بله سبطی که خیط شد رفت
منتظر قدرت نمایی جدیدا هستم

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

با این وضعیت بنظرم باید هزینه خرید منابع نظام جدید رو قبول کنیم و پیگیر حق انتخاب بشیم.چون پشت کنکوریای کمی تو نظام قدیم میمونن همه بریم تو نظام جدید رقابت عادلانه ک نمیشه ولی بهتر میشه

----------


## mohammad1397

> ما که گفتیم درصد مهمه ،نظام جدید و قدیم فرقی نمیکنه هر کی درصد بالاتر زده اون برنده است
> بعد هی بیاین بگین جو میدین سبطی اله و بله سبطی که خیط شد رفت
> منتظر قدرت نمایی جدیدا هستم


سبطی و امرایی تنها کاری که بلدن توجیه کردن سنجشه حالا منتظر ویس از جانب سبطی و دفاع از سنجش باشیم

----------


## SARA_J

تروقران بذارن نظام قدیم کنکورجدیدبدن ....چرااینقدرخدایی زبون نفهمه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saj8jad

دوستان قبلا هم عرض کردم خدمتتون که ترازدهی جدا نخواهد بود و نظام قدیما جدا متضرر میشند ولی کسی گوش نکرد و خودتون رو گول زدید!

کنکور 98 که تموم شد و با این اطلاعیه عملا سنجش قائله رو ختم کرد، امیدوارم بشه اعتراضی چیزی کرد و ظلمی در حق نظام قدیما نشه
ولی نظام قدیما کنکور 99 رو دریابید ، در کنکور 99 ما دو دسته داوطلب نظام قدیم داریم؛
*ـــ دسته اول : اونایی که میخوان کنکور نظام قدیم همچنان شرکت کنند » باید اعتراض کنند سنجش مباحث غیرمشترک رو رسماً و عملاً حذف کنه
ـــ دسته دوم : اونایی که میخوان کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنند » باید پیگیر حق انتخاب سوالات نظام جدید باشند*

گفتنی ها گفته شد، داوطلبان نظام قدیم خود دانید، این اخطار رو جدی بگیرید تا در کنکور 99 پشیمان نشید

----------


## SARA_J

> *خب غصه خوردنم کاریو درست نمیکنه
> انگیزه ی یکیو حداقل نگیرید*


من هروقت میام اینجاگندزده میشه توروحیه ام به نظرم بهترین کاراینه که فعلا یک ماه اصلاااا نیایم اینجا خیلی دلم میخوادجوانجمن یه خورده ارومتربشه

----------


## sina_hp

*بعضی ها گوششون بستن نمی دونم چرا من مطمنم نظام قدیم ها ضرر نمی کنن امسال*

----------


## yasinsh

> *بعضی ها گوششون بستن نمی دونم چرا من مطمنم نظام قدیم ها ضرر نمی کنن امسال*


عزیز اگه یکم تند حرف زدم باهات شرمندم،باید نظام قدیم می بودی می فهمیدی چه فشاری به ادم میاد،شرمنده خلاصه

----------


## SARA_J

> دوستان قبلا هم عرض کردم خدمتتون که ترازدهی جدا نخواهد بود و نظام قدیما جدا متضرر میشند ولی کسی گوش نکرد و خودتون رو گول زدید!
> 
> کنکور 98 که تموم شد و با این اطلاعیه عملا سنجش قائله رو ختم کرد، امیدوارم بشه اعتراضی چیزی کرد و ظلمی در حق نظام قدیما نشه
> ولی نظام قدیما کنکور 99 رو دریابید ، در کنکور 99 ما دو دسته داوطلب نظام قدیم داریم؛
> *ـــ دسته اول : اونایی که میخوان کنکور نظام قدیم همچنان شرکت کنند » باید اعتراض کنند سنجش مباحث غیرمشترک رو رسماً و عملاً حذف کنه
> ـــ دسته دوم : اونایی که میخوان کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنند » باید پیگیر حق انتخاب سوالات نظام جدید باشند*
> 
> گفتنی ها گفته شد، داوطلبان نظام قدیم خود دانید، این اخطار رو جدی بگیرید تا در کنکور 99 پشیمان نشید


سجادبه نظرت چیکارکنیم که 99 حق انتخاب بدن؟؟؟ :Yahoo (2): 
بااون پویش که راه به جایی نبردیم!!
تروخدابیاین خیلی جدی درسنجشو گل بگیریم 
باز اعصابم داغون شد! خدابراشون نسازه

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستان قبلا هم عرض کردم خدمتتون که ترازدهی جدا نخواهد بود و نظام قدیما جدا متضرر میشند ولی کسی گوش نکرد و خودتون رو گول زدید!
> 
> کنکور 98 که تموم شد و با این اطلاعیه عملا سنجش قائله رو ختم کرد، امیدوارم بشه اعتراضی چیزی کرد و ظلمی در حق نظام قدیما نشه
> ولی نظام قدیما کنکور 99 رو دریابید ، در کنکور 99 ما دو دسته داوطلب نظام قدیم داریم؛
> *ـــ دسته اول : اونایی که میخوان کنکور نظام قدیم همچنان شرکت کنند » باید اعتراض کنند سنجش مباحث غیرمشترک رو رسماً و عملاً حذف کنه
> ـــ دسته دوم : اونایی که میخوان کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنند » باید پیگیر حق انتخاب سوالات نظام جدید باشند*
> 
> گفتنی ها گفته شد، داوطلبان نظام قدیم خود دانید، این اخطار رو جدی بگیرید تا در کنکور 99 پشیمان نشید


حالا که معلوم شد ترازدهی مشترک هیچ دلیلی برای ندادن حق انتخاب نیست چون یک گروه ازمایشی حتی صد داوطلب قدیم داشته باشه به ازای 600 هزار جدید هیچ فرقی نداره سنجش و توجیه کننده سنجش یعنی سبطی  هم به عنوان یک مژدگونی))!!  با استیکر گل احتمالا اخر تیر ماه اعلام میکنن قشنگ همه بازی دادن

----------


## bahram777

بعضی ها همچین میگن سطح سوالات نظام قدیم و نظام جدید خیلی زیاد هم تفاوتی نداشته که آدم میخواد در افق محو شه.آخه یکی نیست بگه انگار توی مسابقه دو صد متر المپیک که هر 4سال یکبار برگزار میشه بگن یه عده 90 متر بدوید یه عده هم 100 مترو بدوید هرکی هم زود تر تونست مسیرشو تموم کنه برنده هستش اونم تو مسابقه ای که مترهیچ سانتی مترش هم مهمه.

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> *بعضی ها گوششون بستن نمی دونم چرا من مطمنم نظام قدیم ها ضرر نمی کنن امسال*


من اعتقادم اینه که نظام قدیما قبولی پزشکی دارن ولی نه به اندازه جدیدا 
و اعتقادم اینه که دو تا دانش آموز جدید و قدیم در یه سطح به نفع جدیدا میشه اون چیزی که شواهد و درصد های دوستان داره میگه اینه
از قدیم گفتن سال نکو از بهارش پیداست 
این به این معنی نیست که قدیما قبولی نمیدن بله میدن ولی درمقایسه با هم سطح خودشون قطعا و بی شک درصد کمتری زدن اصلا برو سوالات شیمی رو ببین مشخصه قدیمی ها سختره حل مسلئه به مراتب سختر از حل سوال حفظی و زمان بر تر هست زیست هم که جواب دبیر های قلم چی گویاست ریاضی و فیزیک هم که همه قدیما اعتراض دارن از کتاب جدیدا بوده

----------


## saj8jad

> سجادبه نظرت چیکارکنیم که 99 حق انتخاب بدن؟؟؟
> بااون پویش که راه به جایی نبردیم!!
> تروخدابیاین خیلی جدی درسنجشو گل بگیریم 
> باز اعصابم داغون شد! خدابراشون نسازه


عزیزان وقتی گوش نمیکنید من چکار میتونم بکنم؟!
هر جور میتونید اعتراض کنید تا صداتون شنیده بشه
در مورد اون پویش هم باید همه حمایت کنند تا 10k بشه تا صدای بچه ها شنیده بشه
قبلا هم عرض کردم تو مجازی لینک پویش رو پخش کنید ** کانال و گروه های تلگرامی کنکوری بخواید لینک پویش رو بزاره تا حمایت بیشتری داشته باشیم
خلاصه از هر طریقی که میتونید از پویش حمایت کنید

----------


## sara_7886

> سجادبه نظرت چیکارکنیم که 99 حق انتخاب بدن؟؟؟
> بااون پویش که راه به جایی نبردیم!!
> تروخدابیاین خیلی جدی درسنجشو گل بگیریم 
> باز اعصابم داغون شد! خدابراشون نسازه


عزیزم بهترین کار اینه که مباحث مشترک رو بخونی و انجمن نیای چون جو انجمن تو حواشی زیاده اینطوری تمرکزت رو از دست میدی ...یه مدت بخون ان شاالله انتخابی میشه نشد هم تو مشترکا رو خوندی ضرر نمیکنی ولی اینجوری همه وقتت میره سر این چیزا از بچه ها بپرس سر قضیه تعویق چقدر تایم از دست دادن ب خودشون اومدن کنکور بود ...موفق باشی

----------


## SARA_J

> عزیزان وقتی گوش نمیکنید من چکار میتونم بکنم؟!
> هر جور میتونید اعتراض کنید تا صداتون شنیده بشه
> در مورد اون پویش هم باید همه حمایت کنند تا 10k بشه تا صدای بچه ها شنیده بشه
> قبلا هم عرض کردم تو مجازی لینک پویش رو پخش کنید ** کانال و گروه های تلگرامی کنکوری بخواید لینک پویش رو بزاره تا حمایت بیشتری داشته باشیم
> خلاصه از هر طریقی که میتونید از پویش حمایت کنید


سجادمن هرکاری بگی کردم اما بچه هاهمکاری نمیکنن
یه ذره امیدته دلم به سبطی داشتم که الان فهمیدم کل حرفاش چرته محضه

----------


## saj8jad

> حالا که معلوم شد ترازدهی مشترک هیچ دلیلی برای ندادن حق انتخاب نیست چون یک گروه ازمایشی حتی صد داوطلب قدیم داشته باشه به ازای 600 هزار جدید هیچ فرقی نداره سنجش و توجیه کننده سنجش یعنی سبطی  هم به عنوان یک مژدگونی))!!  با استیکر گل احتمالا اخر تیر ماه اعلام میکنن قشنگ همه بازی دادن


محمد یادته از اردیبهشت که پویش رو ایجاد کردم چقدر میگفتم همین حرفا رو تو و اون پسره سینا و چند نفر دیگه مخالفت میکردین؟!
الان به این نتیجه رسیدید که حق انتخاب و حذف مباحث غیرمشترک حداقل حق بچه های نظام قدیم هستش
امیدوارم همه بصورت متحد جلوی این ظلم و بی عدالتی رو بگیریم و نزاریم حق داوطلبای نظام قدیم ضابع و لگدمال بشه

----------


## MehranWilson

> با این شرایط چیزی که به ذهن من میرسه اینه که داوطلبان نظام قدیم کنکور 99 پیگیر دو موضوع باشند ؛
> *1ـ اعلام حذف رسمی مباحث غیر مشترک نظام قدیم
> 2ـ اعطای حق انتخاب دفترچه سوالات نظام جدید*
> 
> در غیر اینصورت واقعا نظام قدیما کنکور ندن سنگین تره چون همه جوره به ضررشونه


شما اینقدر که به فکر کمپین های تعویق کنکور و فلان بهمان هستی اگه به فکر خودت بودی الان یه چیزی میشدی در حالیکه کنکوری هم نیستی...این حجم از پیگیری بی سابقست :/
بهت چیزی میماسه از این کارا؟

----------


## SARA_J

> عزیزم بهترین کار اینه که مباحث مشترک رو بخونی و انجمن نیای چون جو انجمن تو حواشی زیاده اینطوری تمرکزت رو از دست میدی ...یه مدت بخون ان شاالله انتخابی میشه نشد هم تو مشترکا رو خوندی ضرر نمیکنی ولی اینجوری همه وقتت میره سر این چیزا از بچه ها بپرس سر قضیه تعویق چقدر تایم از دست دادن ب خودشون اومدن کنکور بود ...موفق باشی


اره درسته اما عزیزم من از ابان دارم میخونم وکل ریاضی فیزیک جاهای مشترکشوبستم ... الانم وسطای زیست دوازدهم هستم اما گندخوردتوروحیه ام .

----------


## bbehzad

من حرف اخرو بزنم.برم.کنکوری نظام قدیم بخواد نظام جدید بده بایه سال نمیتونه برسونه.اینو قول شرف میدم.موفق باشید همگی.

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

خب دیگه اطلاعیه رسمی داد همون زمانم گفتم سبطی داره جرت میگه الانم رفته تو غار مردیکه...........ما نظام قدیما که نابود شدیم رفت خوشبحال نظام جدیدا همونطور که قبلا هم گفتم میانگین برا پزشکی امسال به 80 میرسه یا 75...................اون اساتید بنام سایت که همه میشناسیمشون و در جرت گویی پیشتازن خدمتشون بگم همه اساتید ن دانش آموزا اساتید به اتفاق گفتن شیمی و زیست نظام قدیم 40درصد سنگین تر بوده سوالاش به عنوان مثال برین سایت کلاسینو تحلیل رایگان گذاشته مصلایی همون اولم هست اتفاقا میگه...............حرف زیاده من خیلی وقته ناامید شدم خیلی زحمت کشیدم و خیلی دیگه از نظام قدیما این عدالت نبود بر همشون لعنت

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط BoskabadiHamed


خب دیگه اطلاعیه رسمی داد همون زمانم گفتم سبطی داره جرت میگه الانم رفته تو غار مردیکه...........ما نظام قدیما که نابود شدیم رفت خوشبحال نظام جدیدا همونطور که قبلا هم گفتم میانگین برا پزشکی امسال به 80 میرسه یا 75...................اون اساتید بنام سایت که همه میشناسیمشون و در جرت گویی پیشتازن خدمتشون بگم همه اساتید ن دانش آموزا اساتید به اتفاق گفتن شیمی و زیست نظام قدیم 40درصد سنگین تر بوده سوالاش به عنوان مثال برین سایت کلاسینو تحلیل رایگان گذاشته مصلایی همون اولم هست اتفاقا میگه...............حرف زیاده من خیلی وقته ناامید شدم خیلی زحمت کشیدم و خیلی دیگه از نظام قدیما این عدالت نبود بر همشون لعنت


واقعا این حد از ناامیدی معرکه هست*

----------


## saj8jad

> شما اینقدر که به فکر کمپین های تعویق کنکور و فلان بهمان هستی اگه به فکر خودت بودی الان یه چیزی میشدی در حالیکه کنکوری هم نیستی...این حجم از پیگیری بی سابقست :/
> بهت چیزی میماسه از این کارا؟


تصور نمیکنم به شما هیچ ارتباطی داشته باشه، اینطور نیست!؟

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> من حرف اخرو بزنم.برم.کنکوری نظام قدیم بخواد نظام جدید بده بایه سال نمیتونه برسونه.اینو قول شرف میدم.موفق باشید همگی.


به خدا قسم از حالا بخونه چند دور میزنه
اون زیست همون زیست نظام خودتون هست خیلی هم شفاف تر به خدا برو یه فصل از کتاب ما بخون کتاب خودتون بخون ابهام های کتاب شما در کتاب ما برطرف شده خیلی چیزا هم نداره
فیزیک هم همون فیزیکه فقط چند تا فصل نداره 
شیمی هم به خدا راحتره همون شیمی خودتون هست با مسئله خیلی کمتر 
ریاضی هم چه قدیم بدین چه جدید مثل امسال سوالات مشترک هست خیلی چیزای شما هم نداره

----------


## SARA_J

> خب دیگه اطلاعیه رسمی داد همون زمانم گفتم سبطی داره جرت میگه الانم رفته تو غار مردیکه...........ما نظام قدیما که نابود شدیم رفت خوشبحال نظام جدیدا همونطور که قبلا هم گفتم میانگین برا پزشکی امسال به 80 میرسه یا 75...................اون اساتید بنام سایت که همه میشناسیمشون و در جرت گویی پیشتازن خدمتشون بگم همه اساتید ن دانش آموزا اساتید به اتفاق گفتن شیمی و زیست نظام قدیم 40درصد سنگین تر بوده سوالاش به عنوان مثال برین سایت کلاسینو تحلیل رایگان گذاشته مصلایی همون اولم هست اتفاقا میگه...............حرف زیاده من خیلی وقته ناامید شدم خیلی زحمت کشیدم و خیلی دیگه از نظام قدیما این عدالت نبود بر همشون لعنت


درست میگی :Yahoo (12): 
خاااااک هفت خرابه توسرسبطی .بخدااینقدرکه ازوعده های دروغین این آدم عصبانیم ازسنجش نیستم . واسه چی مثل خاک انداز بیخودی خودشومیندازه وسط همه چی :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> *
> 
> واقعا این حد از ناامیدی معرکه هست*


باش نتایج میاد من خودم نظام قدیمم ولی نتایج اومد باشی تو سایت

----------


## sara_7886

> اره درسته اما عزیزم من از ابان دارم میخونم وکل ریاضی فیزیک جاهای مشترکشوبستم ... الانم وسطای زیست دوازدهم هستم اما گندخوردتوروحیه ام .


فقط ادامه بده و خودتو درگیرش نکن 
تست بیشتر تسلط بیشتر اصلا ب خودت وقت پیگیری رو نده مطمئنم که خیلی از غیر کنکوری ها حتی پیگیر میشن و اگه سنجش مخالف نباشه انتخابی میشه اما تو بهترین تایمتو سر نگرانی از دست میدی اونا بخوان لج کنن هیچ جوره قبول نمیکنن اما اگه راهی داشته باشه با یه درخواست هم موافقت میکنن

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

سنجش موضع آخرش رو اعلام کرد.
خیلی از ما انتظار شنیدن چیزی عکس اینو داشتیم و الان شوکه شدیم . همه چیز امسال می‌تونست بهتر باشه ، نشد
ادامه دادن بحث صحیح یا غلط بودنش تقریباً بی فایده است
من که الان تصمیم گرفتم درصد خام رو حساب کنم و منتظر نتایج نشینم که احتمالا سنجش بازم سورپرایز می‌کنه!

----------


## mohammad1397

> باش نتایج میاد من خودم نظام قدیمم ولی نتایج اومد باشی تو سایت


دیگه واقعا انکار اینکه جدید سود هنگفت کرد کنکور امسال حماقته هم حجم خیلی بیشتر هم درجه سختی بالاتر هم بهم زدن بودچه بندی و اوردن سوال از تمرینای کتاب جدید بدتر از همه توجیه سنجش توسط بعضی از مشاورای خود فروخته هست

----------


## bahram777

من هنوز که هنوز فقط تو کف فرمول بسیار پیچیده سبطی هستم.از اون باحال تر او افشار بود که مثلا بقول خودش مشاور برتر کنکور در سطح ایرانه بعدش اومده میگه حتما به نظام قدیم ها یک ضریبی میدن.واقعا حالا معلوم شد چرا وضع ممکلت اینه.آدم های ابله و پرمدعا جلوی صحنه در حال پرکردن جیبشون و آدم های عالم و خیرخواه در گمنامی و در کنج مخروبه ها.

----------


## Ordijahannam

بنظرم یه اعتراضم بکنید واسه نحوه بیان سنجش تو اطلاعیه هاش لامصب خیلی گیج کننده و نامفهوم حرف میزنه:/

----------


## mohammad1397

> من هنوز که هنوز فقط تو کف فرمول بسیار پیچیده سبطی هستم.از اون باحال تر او افشار بود که مثلا بقول خودش مشاور برتر کنکور در سطح ایرانه بعدش اومده میگه حتما به نظام قدیم ها یک ضریبی میدن.واقعا حالا معلوم شد چرا وضع ممکلت اینه.آدم های ابله و پرمدعا جلوی صحنه در حال پرکردن جیبشون و آدم های عالم و خیرخواه در گمنامی و در کنج مخروبه ها.


بدتر ازون باید منتظر ویسای گران بهاشون و توجیه کردن سنجش باشیم برای 99 هم میگن حق انتخاب میدیم ناراحتین برین جدید بخونین !!! همینه که هست

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط BoskabadiHamed


باش نتایج میاد من خودم نظام قدیمم ولی نتایج اومد باشی تو سایت


اتفاقا نتیجه هم ییاد شما ها صد در صد اعتراض می کنید چون کم کاری کردید توی کنکور هر ساله ادم هایی مثل شما ها وجود دارن که اشتباه خودشون کول سنجش میذارن*

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

یه سری از اساتید هم دارن تحلیل های کمر شکن ارائه میدن
یه لطفی اول به خودتون و دوم به بقیه بکنید
اون حجم زیاده دانش و فهم رو نزد خود نگه دارید
وقتی ازتون خواستن ، اظهار فضل کنید

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


بدتر ازون باید منتظر ویسای گران بهاشون و توجیه کردن سنجش باشیم برای 99 هم میگن حق انتخاب میدیم ناراحتین برین جدید بخونین !!! همینه که هست


اگر به جای این تحلیل هات بهتر درس می خوندی الان اینجا نبودی*

----------


## Mysterious

*بنظرم امسال که گذشت و کاری نمیشه کرد
حداقل امیدوارم سال بعد سطح سوالا یکی باشه تا درصدای بهتری بشه زد
امیدوارم همه اونایی که میخوان بمونن واسه سال بعد موفق باشن♡*

----------


## shirin....s

> واقعا که


 ببخشیدولی تو قلم چی گفتن که سوالای عمومی مشترک هستن حالا من نمیدونم سال بعد هم میخوان بعضی سوالای اختصاصیو مشترک بدن؟ :Yahoo (22):

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> اگر به جای این تحلیل هات بهتر درس می خوندی الان اینجا نبودی*


اتفافا اونی که اینجا دنبال مسخره بازی هست تویی من به اندازه کافی و با توجه به وقتی که تو طول روز داشتم تلاشم کردم و جز یک درس باقی خوب به بالا زدم ولی با این درصدای نظام جدید و سبک مسخره کنکور میخوام تصمیم بگیرم امسال انتخاب رشته کنم یا بخونم دوباره برای اون سه رشته اگه اینجا حاشیست چرا هی پارازیت میندازی ؟ بشین بخون برای 99 !!!) چرا کلی وقت تو انجمن میذاری

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> *
> 
> اتفاقا نتیجه هم ییاد شما ها صد در صد اعتراض می کنید چون کم کاری کردید توی کنکور هر ساله ادم هایی مثل شما ها وجود دارن که اشتباه خودشون کول سنجش میذارن*



سال بعد حق انتخاب میدن.مشکل مالی پیش میاد برا خیلیا ولی بخاطر همین نارضایتیا 90درصد نظام قدیما میرن تو کنکور نظام جدید و حتی احتمال اینکه کلا کنکور فقط نظام جدید باشه وجود داره

----------


## reza2018

دوستان،سنجش واندازه گیری یک علم هست و مثل هرعلم دیگه ای اصولی داره...واقعا برام سواله چطور وقتی سوادی در این مورد ندارید اینقدر زود و ظاهری قضاوت میکنید؟!...من هم سوادی در این زمینه ندارم،ولی مطمعنم در سازمان سنجش افرادی پیدا میشن که در این زمینه باسواد باشن.
راستی میدونستید در مقطع دکترا رشته ای به اسم سنجش واندازه گیری وجود داره؟!
تا زمانی که نتایج کنکور نیومده،نه میشه گفت نظام قدیم ضرر کرده،نه میشه اعتراضی کرد(به چی اعتراض کنیم؟!)،صبر کنید نتایج بیاد،همه چیز مشخص میشه.


مطلب زیر رو که بی ربط به این ماجرا نیست در اینترنت پیدا کردم لطفا بخونید:

در بسیاري از موقعیت هاي روانشناختی و آموزشی، چندین فرم از یک آزمون براي سنجش
توانایی پیشرفت عملکرد و مانند آن قابل استفاده است. وقتی چند فرم آزمون براي اندازه گیري
توانایی یکسانی اجرا می شود در حقیقت قادر به مقایسه نمرات آزمون افراد هستیم با آزمون هاي
موازي این کار به صورت مستقیم انجام می شود. آزمون هاي موازي محتواي یکسانی را اندازه می
گیرند و ویژگی آماري مشترکی دارند ( تساوي میانگین، انحراف استاندارد و پایایی).
نمره ها در آزمون هاي موازي کاملاً قابل تعویض بوده و هیچ مشکلی در زمینه مقایسه
نمرات در فرم هاي موازي آزمون پیش نمی آید. اغلب، چند فرم از یک آزمون که ویژگی
یکسانی را اندازه می گیرند موازي نبوده و مقایسه ي نمرات به راحتی انجام نمی شود چون
فرم هاي مختلف آزمون در چند خصوصیت با هم تفاوت دارند (عدم تساوي میانگین ها،
واریانس ها، پایایی ها و مانند آن) بنابر این قبل از مقایسه نمرات آزمودنی ها در چند فرم از
یک آزمون ایجاد تعادل بین نمرات خام در فرم هاي مختلف از یک آزمون لازم است این عمل
همتراز سازي 1 آزمون ها نام دارد. اگر چه نظریه پردازان و عمل کنندگان به نظریه ها با هم
اختلاف عقیده دارند براي نمره هاي همتراز شده شرایطی وجود دارد که باید به اتفاق نظر
برسند مانند شرایطی که بعد از اجراي روش هاي همتراز سازي نمرات بدست آمده است.
روش همتراز سازي نه فقط باید بتواند توانایی مبادله ي نمرات را داشته باشد بلکه باید
به محتواي آزمون و جامعه هدفی که آزمون براي آنها در نظر گرفته شده نیز مربوط باشد.

لینک منبع :همتراز سازي آزمون ها test equating

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> دوستان،سنجش واندازه گیری یک علم هست ومثل هر علم دیگه ای اصولی داره...واقعا برام سواله چطور وقتی سوادی در این مورد ندارید اینقدر زود و ظاهری قضاوت میکنید؟!...من هم سوادی در این زمینه ندارم،ولی مطمعنم در سازمان سنجش افرادی پیدا میشن که در این زمینه باسواد باشن.
> راستی میدونستید در مقطع دکترا رشته ای به اسم سنجش واندازه گیری وجود داره؟!
> تا زمانی که نتایج کنکور نیومده،نه میشه گفت نظام قدیم ضرر کرده،نه میشه اعتراضی کرد(به چی اعتراض کینیم؟!)،صبر کنید نتایج بیاد،همه چیز مشخص میشه.
> 
> 
> مطلب زیر رو که بی ربط به این ماجرا نیست در اینترنت پیدا کردم لطفا بخونید:
> 
> در بسیاري از موقعیت هاي روانشناختی و آموزشی، چندین فرم از یک آزمون براي سنجش
> 
> ...


وقتی قید کرده سطح دشواری سوالات یکسان بوده نیازی به همتراز سازی نیست 
وقتی هم تراز میکنن که سطح سوالات فرق کنه

----------


## arshaa

من اگه برگردم اول دبیرستان موقع انتخاب رشته
ریاضی میخوندم مهندس بشم که بتونم ازین طویله فرار کنم...

----------


## saj8jad

> سال بعد حق انتخاب میدن.مشکل مالی پیش میاد برا خیلیا ولی بخاطر همین نارضایتیا 90درصد نظام قدیما میرن تو کنکور نظام جدید و حتی احتمال اینکه کلا کنکور فقط نظام جدید باشه وجود داره


هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره که سنجش حق انتخاب میده صرفا همش امیدواری هستش
تا زمانی که همه خواهان حق انتخاب نباشند و اعتراض نکنند سنجش عمرا حق انتخاب بده

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> من اگه برگردم اول دبیرستان موقع انتخاب رشته
> ریاضی میخوندم مهندس بشم که بتونم ازین طویله فرار کنم...


این که دیگه از چاله در چاه میافتادی
اگر مهاجرت و ... انقدر آسون بود خیلی از مهندس ها و phd ها بیکار این کار می کردن هشمون بیکارن

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستان،سنجش واندازه گیری یک علم هست و مثل هرعلم دیگه ای اصولی داره...واقعا برام سواله چطور وقتی سوادی در این مورد ندارید اینقدر زود و ظاهری قضاوت میکنید؟!...من هم سوادی در این زمینه ندارم،ولی مطمعنم در سازمان سنجش افرادی پیدا میشن که در این زمینه باسواد باشن.
> راستی میدونستید در مقطع دکترا رشته ای به اسم سنجش واندازه گیری وجود داره؟!
> تا زمانی که نتایج کنکور نیومده،نه میشه گفت نظام قدیم ضرر کرده،نه میشه اعتراضی کرد(به چی اعتراض کنیم؟!)،صبر کنید نتایج بیاد،همه چیز مشخص میشه.
> 
> 
> مطلب زیر رو که بی ربط به این ماجرا نیست در اینترنت پیدا کردم لطفا بخونید:
> 
> در بسیاري از موقعیت هاي روانشناختی و آموزشی، چندین فرم از یک آزمون براي سنجش
> توانایی پیشرفت عملکرد و مانند آن قابل استفاده است. وقتی چند فرم آزمون براي اندازه گیري
> ...


سنجش دقیقا جواب این حرفا گفته انگار  این کامنتای انجمن میخوندن !!!!!! این کار ازمونای ازمایشی کردن سنجش هم گفته کنکور جمعیتش بالاست نمیشه این کار بکنه

----------


## Ordijahannam

> وقتی قید کرده سطح دشواری سوالات یکسان بوده نیازی به همتراز سازی نیست 
> وقتی هم تراز میکنن که سطح سوالات فرق کنه


تو چقدر سعی میکنی نظام قدیمارو ناامید کنی!واقعا دیگه رفتارت مشمئز کننده شده

----------


## reza2018

> وقتی قید کرده سطح دشواری سوالات یکسان بوده نیازی به همتراز سازی نیست 
> وقتی هم تراز میکنن که سطح سوالات فرق کنه


 اونی که این مطلب رو نوشته دکترای سنجش و اندازه گیری داره(مراجعه شود به لینک منبع)...اونوقت توی پشت کنکوری که  سوادت درمورد آمار در حد آمار دوم دبیرستان هست ردش میکنی؟!!

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> تو چقدر سعی میکنی نظام قدیمارو ناامید کنی!واقعا دیگه رفتارت مشمئز کننده شده


من همیشه حقیقت گفتم حقیقت هم خیلی وقتها تلخه 
اگر جایی دلیلی داری انتقاد کن بیار تا بحث کنیم اونم مفصل اگر نه بهتره حقیقت رو بپذیری

----------


## mnb1392

فقط امیدوارم گند نزنن به نظام قدیم 
نمیدونم مشکل سنجش با نظام قدیم چیه که هی به توپ میبنده مارو  :Yahoo (21): 
اون دسته از عزیزانی هم که میگن سوالات نظام قدیم با جدید یکی بوده لطفا در حیطه نظام خودشون نظر بدن  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  
نمیدونم سنجش با چه عقلی میخواد تراز یکسان بده وقتی سوالات شترک توی دروس شیمی و زیست زیر پنجاه درصد بوده  :Yahoo (21): 
برای دونستن سطح سوالاتم یه نگاه به کلید دبیرای کانون بندازین تا متوجه بشین سوالات کدوم نظام چالشی تر بوده  :Yahoo (21): 
البته بحث ما هیچ فایده ایی نداره سنجش هرگ... دلش بخوادمیخوره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط یار و غار تویی


وقتی قید کرده سطح دشواری سوالات یکسان بوده نیازی به همتراز سازی نیست 
وقتی هم تراز میکنن که سطح سوالات فرق کنه


فکر میکنم فقط چند خط آخرو خوندی شما!!!*

----------


## bahram777

> هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره که سنجش حق انتخاب میده صرفا همش امیدواری هستش
> تا زمانی که همه خواهان حق انتخاب نباشند و اعتراض نکنند سنجش عمرا حق انتخاب بده


کاملا موافقم.باید برای رسیدن به حقمون با تمام وجود و تمام امکانات به سنجش اعتراض کنیم چون سنجش هم با اعتراض معمولی تجربه ثابت کرده که کاری نمیکنه و فقط کاراشو ماسمالی میکنه.حتی اگر شده باید به تعداد زیاد به دیوان عدالت شکایت کنیم و اینکه اصلا بچه ها نباید روی حرف و قول کسی صد درصد حساب کنن.

----------


## _sana_

دوستان من 
چرا این همه حرف های ناامید کننده میزنید؟؟
انگار نتایج اومده!!
سنجش همین حرفو که صرفا ازمون بر اساس رقابت هست رو گفته بود
الانم با این اطلاعیه سنجش بازم شفاف توضیح نداد متاسفانه
درسته که تراز جدا نمیده
ولی کشششک نیست که بیاد 50 قدیم و 50 جدید همینطوری یه تراز بده
اصلا اینطوری بود که 1 هفته ای جواب میومد
شک نکنید اینا میان میانگین حساب میکنن و ضریب میدن ولی قرار نیست اینا توی کارنامه مشخص باشه
کاش اصلا سنجش اطلاعیه نمیزد.اینطوری حاشیه بیشتر شد !!!!

----------


## amureza

اصلا معنی نداره همچین حرکتی که چون تو دو تا درس سوالات مشترک زیاد دادیم پس همه درسا رو‌یکسان در نظر میگیریم این به شدت سیاست بازی و خر کردنه

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> *
> 
> فکر میکنم فقط چند خط آخرو خوندی شما!!!*


همتراز سازی هیچ وقت نمیتونه سنجش عدالت رو بین 600 هزار نفر تقسیم کنه 
سنجش از همون اول باید سطح سوالات رو یکسان میداد و گرنه با همتراز سازی حق حداقل چندین هزار نفر رو ضایع میکرد چون دقیق در نمیاد خطا داره ولی وقتی سولات یکسان باشه در صد خطا به صفر نزدیک میشه 
همیشه خطا در علم آمار مهترین چیز بوده و هست 
پس برای عدالت هم که شده سوالات رو یه سطح داده و نیازی به تراز جدا و همتراز سازی نداره که اگر کنه خطای بالاتری میده

----------


## meysam98

درسی باشه برای اون خام اندیشه هایی که دنبال سبطی راه میفتن.
عملا سر نظام قدیم ها رو زیر آب کردند
اگه میخوایید بازم پشت کنکور بمونید
پیگیر حق انتخاب باشید که خربزه آب است

----------


## Ordijahannam

> من همیشه حقیقت گفتم حقیقت هم خیلی وقتها تلخه 
> اگر جایی دلیلی داری انتقاد کن بیار تا بحث کنیم اونم مفصل اگر نه بهتره حقیقت رو بپذیری


آها ببخشید!نمیدونستم حقیقت اینه یه بچه بیاد در مورد علم آمار حرف بزنه و اون همه کارشناس آمار سازمان سنجشو ببره زیر سوال

----------


## sina_hp

*یه مشت درس نخون جمع شدن اینجا دارن نظام قدیم ها رو تخریب می کنم فقط گوش هاشون هم بستن خود کرده را تدبیر نیست*

----------


## arshaa

> هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره که سنجش حق انتخاب میده صرفا همش امیدواری هستش
> تا زمانی که همه خواهان حق انتخاب نباشند و اعتراض نکنند سنجش عمرا حق انتخاب بده


به نظرم سنجش فشار نیاریم حق انتخاب نمیده بعید میدونم تو دستور جلسه بعدی شورای سنجش اصن همچین موضوعی باشه

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> آها ببخشید!نمیدونستم حقیقت اینه یه بچه بیاد در مورد علم آمار حرف بزنه و اون همه کارشناس آمار سازمان سنجشو ببره زیر سوال


تو که بچه نیستی دلیل بیار /حداقلش میدونم من از تو بزرگسال بیشتر میدونم حاضرم باهات همین جا سوال آمار حل کنم رقابت بزاریم ببینیم کی بیشتر بلده دلیل نداری بهونه و حرف ملهی  نزن  بقیه هم به راه ضلال نبر

----------


## amureza

جالبیش اینه دوستان فکر میکنن تو مملکت ما هر کسی سر جاش نشسته که انقدر با اطمینان حرف از سواد کارشناسای سنجش میزنن .نه عزیزم اینجا ایرانه

----------


## arshaa

> این که دیگه از چاله در چاه میافتادی
> اگر مهاجرت و ... انقدر آسون بود خیلی از مهندس ها و phd ها بیکار این کار می کردن هشمون بیکارن


تو نمیخواد در مورد همه چیز اظهار نظر کنی و به من بگی چی چطوریه من بیشتر از تو در این زمینه میدونم ****

----------


## bahram777

> درسی باشه برای اون خام اندیشه هایی که دنبال سبطی راه میفتن.
> عملا سر نظام قدیم ها رو زیر آب کردند
> اگه میخوایید بازم پشت کنکور بمونید
> پیگیر حق انتخاب باشید که خربزه آب است


جالب اینه که برای حق انتخاب هم باز میخوان بیفتن دنبال امثال سبطی بجای اینکه خودشون دستبکار شن.این سبطی یه چند سالی خودشو معروف میکنه  و میاره تو چشم و بعدشم هم احتمالا کاندیدای انتخابات مجلس میشه و اونوقته که این افراد باید هی بزنن تو سر خودشون.

----------


## omidfairy

سلام دوستان شرمنده سوالی که میپرسم زیاد ربطی به موضوع نداره اما به نظر شما تاثیر معدل در کنکور سال ۹۹ قطعیه یا مثبت خواهد بود؟ ممنون میشم اگه نظرتون رو بگید

----------


## erfan1st

*

یعنی درصد 50 قدیمو جدید یکیه؟؟نوشته قدیمو جدید جدا تراز نمی شن..اما ممکنه به یه روش دیگه تراز بشن ..این که درصد 50 قدیمو جدید فرق میکنه رو که یه بچه دبستانی هم میتونه بفهمه! اونوقت کارشناسای سنجش نفهمن؟؟!! مگه این که خودشونو بزنن به اون راه..*

----------


## amureza

عده ای هم انتظار دارن اگر درس خوندی همه رو صد بزنی وگرنه اگر از بغل دستیت امتحان ساده تر گرفتن و اون بیست شد ولی تو نوزده شدی  تقصیر خودته
نه عزیزم تو کنکور بحث رقابته و تو‌رقابت باید عدالت برقرار بشه .

----------


## Ordijahannam

> تو که بچه نیتسی دلیل بیار حداقلش میدونم من از تو بزگسال بیشتر میدونم حاضرم باهات همین جا سوال آمار حل کنم رقابت بزاریم ببینیم کی بیشتر بلده دلیل نداری بهونه و حرف ملهی  نزن  بقیه هم به راه ضلال نبر


اتفاقا من از آمار هیچی نمیدونم مث تو!ولی تو اصرار داری که تو این بحث عقل کلی!باشه بابا تو پدر علم آمار اصن

----------


## Ordijahannam

> تو که بچه نیتسی دلیل بیار حداقلش میدونم من از تو بزگسال بیشتر میدونم حاضرم باهات همین جا سوال آمار حل کنم رقابت بزاریم ببینیم کی بیشتر بلده دلیل نداری بهونه و حرف ملهی  نزن  بقیه هم به راه ضلال نبر


اتفاقا من از آمار هیچی نمیدونم مث تو!ولی تو اصرار داری که تو این بحث عقل کلی!باشه بابا تو پدر علم آمار اصن

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> تو نمیخواد در مورد همه چیز اظهار نظر کنی و به من بگی چی چطوریه من بیشتر از تو در این زمینه میدونم ****


پس برو مهندس بشو وقتی در چ ا ه افتادی یاد حرف من میافتی حداقلش ما با 10 تا مهندس دیدم کنکور تجربی میداده کلی با هم صحبت کردیم تازه phd هم دیدیم مهندس که جای خودش داره
فقط میتونم بگم تو درست میگی ما رو بگو خیرت میخواستیم

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


یه مشت درس نخون جمع شدن اینجا دارن نظام قدیم ها رو تخریب می کنم فقط گوش هاشون هم بستن خود کرده را تدبیر نیست


همه رو جمع نبد

تو رشته ریاضی 55 سوال ریاضی داریم و 7 سوالش غیر مشترک بود
7 سوال میشه 12 درصد و اونقدری راحت بود که هرکسی که درس هم نخونده میتونست جواب بده اما سوالات نظام قدیمش از 94 هم سختتر بود
حالا به خاطر اینکه متوجه بشی میگم
با 20 درصد ریاضی رتبه حول و حوش 5000 میده و اگه بقیه درسها تکون نخوره و ریاضی بشه 32 رتبه میشه حول و حوش 1500
این یعنی 3500 تا جا به جایی
به نظرت این ظلم نیست
مابقی درسها ودلایل هم نمیگم شما فقط همینو داشته باش*

----------


## saj8jad

> کاملا موافقم.باید برای رسیدن به حقمون با تمام وجود و تمام امکانات به سنجش اعتراض کنیم چون سنجش هم با اعتراض معمولی تجربه ثابت کرده که کاری نمیکنه و فقط کاراشو ماسمالی میکنه.حتی اگر شده باید به تعداد زیاد به دیوان عدالت شکایت کنیم و اینکه اصلا بچه ها نباید روی حرف و قول کسی صد درصد حساب کنن.





> به نظرم سنجش فشار نیاریم حق انتخاب نمیده بعید میدونم تو دستور جلسه بعدی شورای سنجش اصن همچین موضوعی باشه


از کمپین حمایت کنید و لینکش رو نشر بدید *https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*
همچنین با خبرگزاری ها و خبرنگاران مکاتبه کنید تا موضوع حق انتخاب رو پیگیری کنند

*پ.ن :* من شخصا بعید میدونم سنجش بیاد مباحث غیرمشترک نظام قدیم رو رسما حذف کنه، بنابراین بهترین راهکار اینه که پیگیر حق انتخاب باشید

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> اتفاقا من از آمار هیچی نمیدونم مث تو!ولی تو اصرار داری که تو این بحث عقل کلی!باشه بابا تو پدر علم آمار اصن


پس خودت هم پذیرفتی اطلاعی از علم آمار نداری پس حرف کسایی که اطلاع دارن و زیر سوال نبر وقتی علمش کسب کردی بیا با هم بحث کنیم

----------


## yasinsh

> دوستان،سنجش واندازه گیری یک علم هست و مثل هرعلم دیگه ای اصولی داره...واقعا برام سواله چطور وقتی سوادی در این مورد ندارید اینقدر زود و ظاهری قضاوت میکنید؟!...من هم سوادی در این زمینه ندارم،ولی مطمعنم در سازمان سنجش افرادی پیدا میشن که در این زمینه باسواد باشن.
> راستی میدونستید در مقطع دکترا رشته ای به اسم سنجش واندازه گیری وجود داره؟!
> تا زمانی که نتایج کنکور نیومده،نه میشه گفت نظام قدیم ضرر کرده،نه میشه اعتراضی کرد(به چی اعتراض کنیم؟!)،صبر کنید نتایج بیاد،همه چیز مشخص میشه.
> 
> 
> مطلب زیر رو که بی ربط به این ماجرا نیست در اینترنت پیدا کردم لطفا بخونید:
> 
> در بسیاري از موقعیت هاي روانشناختی و آموزشی، چندین فرم از یک آزمون براي سنجش
> توانایی پیشرفت عملکرد و مانند آن قابل استفاده است. وقتی چند فرم آزمون براي اندازه گیري
> ...


دقیقا بعد نتایج به چی اعتراض کنیم؟نوشدارو پس از مرگ سهراب قایدش چیه؟

----------


## mnb1392

یه عده هم که فکر میکنن فقط خودشون درس خوندن و بقیه هیچی نخوندن  :Yahoo (21):  
چقد بچه گانه

----------


## Ordijahannam

> پس خودت هم پذیرفتی اطلاعی از علم آمار نداری پس حرف کسایی که اطلاع دارن و زیر سوال نبر وقتی علمش کسب کردی بیا با هم بحث کنیم


نکشیمون با این علمت! :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## arshaa

> نکشیمون با این علمت!


جوابشو نده 
دیونست

----------


## _sana_

بابا تورو خدا یکم آروم باشید
همه دل تو دلشون نیست.همه نگران هستن
باید هوای همو داشته باشیم نه اینکه همدیگرو ناراحت کنیم
ناامید کنیم
شک نکنید این سازمان سنجش هر طوریم باشه هر فسادیم توش باشه هر ادم بی سوادیم اونجا باشه از من و شمایی که به اندزه 2-3 تا کنکور دادیم بیشتر میفهمه
طرف بیاد دکتری امار بگیره که انقدر کشکی تراز بده؟ تو این که رتبه ها بدتر خواهد شد شک نیست
ولی فاجعه هم نمیشه
نگران نباااشید.کسی که زحمت میکشه مزدشو میگیره

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> نکشیمون با این علمت!


فرافکنی نکن
اگر دلیلی داری بیار و گرنه نیاز نیست منو ریپلای کنی من همیشه حاضر به بحث علمی هستم ولی بحث های فرافکنی و ... این چیزا جر تخریب چیزی نمی بینم

----------


## reza2018

> *
> 
> یعنی درصد 50 قدیمو جدید یکیه؟؟نوشته قدیمو جدید جدا تراز نمی شن..اما ممکنه به یه روش دیگه تراز بشن ..این که درصد 50 قدیمو جدید فرق میکنه رو که یه بچه دبستانی هم میتونه بفهمه! اونوقت کارشناسای سنجش نفهمن؟؟!! مگه این که خودشونو بزنن به اون راه..*


 مسعله همین عزیز،یک عده خودشون رو خدای علم آمار و کارشناسای سنجش رو بی سواد میدونن!!

----------


## arshaa

با این وضع یکدست و حمایت میلیونی که داریم 
سنجش عمرا حق انتخاب بده بریزید حداقل نذارین تاثیر معدل قطعی باشه
ماست نباشید اینهمه

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> جوابشو نده 
> دیونست


مغلطه و سفسطه نکن

----------


## meysam98

*7- با توجه به تفاوت نمرات هر سال و همچنين تاثير مثبت سوابق تحصيلي،  تخمين رتبه، صرفاً براساس نمرات خام دروس سنوات قبل و بدون توجه به نمرات  دروس سوابق تحصيلي، اعتبار نداشته و با رتبه‌هاي واقعي داوطلبان كه حاصل از  وضعيت واقعي كل جامعه داوطلبان شركت كننده در آزمون سراسري سال 1398 است  تفاوت معني‌داري دارد.

*درک من از جمله بالا اینه که
سنجش میخواد ذهن ها رو آماده کنه که داوطلب نظام قدیم عزیز اگه رتبه ت فضایی اومد بدون قصد ما هم همینه.

----------


## arshaa

من نگفتم اینا اصلا با متولدین از سال ۷۶ تا ۷۸ مشکل دارن

----------


## reza2018

> دقیقا بعد نتایج به چی اعتراض کنیم؟نوشدارو پس از مرگ سهراب قایدش چیه؟


قبل اومدن نتایج به چی اعتراض میکنید؟به ظلمی که اتفاق نیفتاده؟!

----------


## Blue.moon

ميشه یکی لینک سوابق تحصیلی رو بزاره؟

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _sana_


بابا تورو خدا یکم آروم باشید
همه دل تو دلشون نیست.همه نگران هستن
باید هوای همو داشته باشیم نه اینکه همدیگرو ناراحت کنیم
ناامید کنیم
شک نکنید این سازمان سنجش هر طوریم باشه هر فسادیم توش باشه هر ادم بی سوادیم اونجا باشه از من و شمایی که به اندزه 2-3 تا کنکور دادیم بیشتر میفهمه
طرف بیاد دکتری امار بگیره که انقدر کشکی تراز بده؟ تو این که رتبه ها بدتر خواهد شد شک نیست
ولی فاجعه هم نمیشه
نگران نباااشید.کسی که زحمت میکشه مزدشو میگیره


دوست عزیز تنها جایی که یه آدم نمیتونه مزد زحمتاشو بگیره ایرانه
اون دکترای آمار هم که میگی اصلا دکترا نداره که مثل روحانی مدرکشو بهش دادن یا رفته خریده
پسر نماینده ای چیزیه لابد که گزاشتنش سرکار
وقتی تحصیل کرده ارشد آمار از دانشگاه تهران با معدل الف بیکاره معلومه اینا از کجا رفتن*

----------


## mohammad1397

برای کنکور 99 حداقل کاری که میشه بکنه اینه که مباحث غیر مشترک فیزیک و ریاضی حذف کنه واقعا نسخره هست بخاطر دو سوال غیر مشترک این همه حجم نظام قدیم بخونه دخالت تو ترازبندی سنجش هیچ فایده ای نداره

----------


## meysam98

> *
> 
> همه رو جمع نبد
> 
> تو رشته ریاضی 55 سوال ریاضی داریم و 7 سوالش غیر مشترک بود
> 7 سوال میشه 12 درصد و اونقدری راحت بود که هرکسی که درس هم نخونده میتونست جواب بده اما سوالات نظام قدیمش از 94 هم سختتر بود
> حالا به خاطر اینکه متوجه بشی میگم
> با 20 درصد ریاضی رتبه حول و حوش 5000 میده و اگه بقیه درسها تکون نخوره و ریاضی بشه 32 رتبه میشه حول و حوش 1500
> این یعنی 3500 تا جا به جایی
> ...


دوست عزیزم
ایشون معلوم الحال انجمنه
یه نظام جدیده که 99 میخواد کنکور بده 
که از سر عُقده گشایی و اینکه فکر میکنه میتونه با پا گذاشتن روی بقیه بره بالا هر جا بحثی سر منفعت نظام قدیم هست میپره وسط و دلایل کشکی خودش رو ردیف میکنه

بهش توجه نکُن
ما نظام قدیمیا درسته مظلومیم ولی مطمئن باش پای حقمون وایمیسم .

----------


## Sanaz18

> مسعله همین عزیز،یک عده خودشون رو خدای علم آمار و کارشناسای سنجش رو بی سواد میدونن!!


خب شما که گفتی به سبطی ایمان دارم چه شد؟
الان اون حرف سبطی که گفت تراز جداگونه میدن غلط دراومد از چی سنجش دفاع میکنی دیگه

----------


## sina_u

> از کمپین حمایت کنید و لینکش رو نشر بدید *https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*
> همچنین با خبرگزاری ها و خبرنگاران مکاتبه کنید تا موضوع حق انتخاب رو پیگیری کنند
> 
> *پ.ن :* من شخصا بعید میدونم سنجش بیاد مباحث غیرمشترک نظام قدیم رو رسما حذف کنه، بنابراین بهترین راهکار اینه که پیگیر حق انتخاب باشید





> درسی باشه برای اون خام اندیشه هایی که دنبال سبطی راه میفتن.
> عملا سر نظام قدیم ها رو زیر آب کردند
> اگه میخوایید بازم پشت کنکور بمونید
> پیگیر حق انتخاب باشید که خربزه آب است


خسته نشدین اینقدر بحث کردین.
هر چی توضیح میدین باز برمیگردن سر جای اول.
یکدوم یه موضوع بزنین و توضیح بدین چرا شرکت در کنکور سال بعد با شرایطی که هست برای نظام قدیم نامناسبه.
کامل توضیح بدین.
از حجم بیشتر ، مرور کمتر در سال و مرور کمتر در جمع بندی و ...
هر کی خواست حمایت کنه و اعتراض کنه.
اینطوری پیش برین سکته میکنین. به فکر اعصابتون باشین.


در مورد بچه هایی که حرف از سواد مسئولین میزنن بدونین تو خیلی ادارات رئیس اداره تا چند سال پیش یا راننده بوده یا نگهبان.و اکثرا سهمیه دار.
معلومه چطور دانشگاه قبول شدن و نمره گرفتن.
 پس رو سواد کسانی که در سازمانها کار میکنن هیچ حسابی باز نکنین
اینم یادتون باشه هیچوقت نمیان نظام قدیمو با جدید وفق بدن این نظام قدیمی ها هستن که باید هر چه زودتر خودشون با شرایط جدید وفق بدن و جلو برن وگرنه باید بشینن هی غر بزنن و سال بعد هم همین بلا سرشون میاد.

----------


## erfan1st

> قبل اومدن نتایج به چی اعتراض میکنید؟به ظلمی که اتفاق نیفتاده؟!



*اخه بعد اومدن نتایج هم که اعتراض فایده ای نداره!!*

----------


## amureza

> بابا تورو خدا یکم آروم باشید
> همه دل تو دلشون نیست.همه نگران هستن
> باید هوای همو داشته باشیم نه اینکه همدیگرو ناراحت کنیم
> ناامید کنیم
> شک نکنید این سازمان سنجش هر طوریم باشه هر فسادیم توش باشه هر ادم بی سوادیم اونجا باشه از من و شمایی که به اندزه 2-3 تا کنکور دادیم بیشتر میفهمه
> طرف بیاد دکتری امار بگیره که انقدر کشکی تراز بده؟ تو این که رتبه ها بدتر خواهد شد شک نیست
> ولی فاجعه هم نمیشه
> نگران نباااشید.کسی که زحمت میکشه مزدشو میگیره


سال های پیش خیلی ها بودن که زحمت کشیدن ولی مزدشونو نگرفتن ... این نگاه مثبت بینانه به درد وقتی که میخوان بهت ظلم کنن و رسما هم اعلام کردن نمیخوره از نظر من دوستان نظام قدیم باید پیگیر حقشون باشن

----------


## METTIX

> من سوالارو ندیده بودم ولی سینا راس میگه.سوالای تجربی نظام قدیم سختیش با نظام جدید زیاد فرق نمیکرد.منتها بچه ها غافلگیر شدن.


ببین مثلا اون سوال سرعت قایق و دریاچه تو هر دو نظام داده بودن با این تفاوت ک مستقیما توی کتابای نظام جدید بحث شده راجع بهش ولی تو کتابای ما نظام قدیما هم چین چیزی راجع بهش بحث نشده 
و این باعث میشه نظام جدیدا تراز بهتری بگیرن چون این سوالا رو تونستن جواب بدن

----------


## _sana_

> *
> 
> دوست عزیز تنها جایی که یه آدم نمیتونه مزد زحمتاشو بگیره ایرانه
> اون دکترای آمار هم که میگی اصلا دکترا نداره که مثل روحانی مدرکشو بهش دادن یا رفته خریده
> پسر نماینده ای چیزیه لابد که گزاشتنش سرکار
> وقتی تحصیل کرده ارشد آمار از دانشگاه تهران با معدل الف بیکاره معلومه اینا از کجا رفتن*




دوست عزیز اولا این حرفا یعنی شما به تدبیر خدا اصلا اعتقاد نداری. مزد زحمتات قرار نیست چیزی باشه که تو میخوای !  :Yahoo (1): 
دوما شماها خیلی دارید خرده میگیرید به ایران.درسته این همه مشکل هست این همه بی کفایتی هست و ....
ولی دقت کنید  این مشکلات برای کل کشور ها هست حالا بیشتر کمتر
و بهترین مجموعه ای که میتونه عدالت رو رعایت کنه تو ایران همین سنجشه با تمام مشکلات

----------


## Baloot

خب تراز بندی هم مشخص شد ... 
دیگه کاریش هم نمیشه کرد سنجش علنا گفته نمه خام یکسان تراز یکسان ...
ولی حالا من او افرادی رو درک نمیکنم که میگن همینجور الکی نیست و فلان و تراز بندی میشه و حق کسی ضایع میشه حتی هنوز به امثال سبطی اعتماد دارن !!! 
سنجش اب پاکی رو دست ما ریخت و گفت نمره یکسان تراز یکسان فکر نمیکنم این موضوع خیلی غیرقابل فهم باشه درضمن کنکور ۹۹ بهتر بود یک کنکوره باشه اینطور عدالت بهتر رعایت میشد 
افرادی هم که سطح درسی متوسط مثل من دارن فکر کنکور نظام قدیم دادن رو از سرشون بیرون بندازن ...
در انتها کار سنجش اخر بیشرفی و بیناموسی بود

----------


## _sana_

> سال های پیش خیلی ها بودن که زحمت کشیدن ولی مزدشونو نگرفتن ... این نگاه مثبت بینانه به درد وقتی که میخوان بهت ظلم کنن و رسما هم اعلام کردن نمیخوره از نظر من دوستان نظام قدیم باید پیگیر حقشون باشن



شما هر طور میخوای فکر کن عزیز
ولی من به همین افکارم ایمان دارم

----------


## amureza

باشه بیان تو‌درسایی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک بر فرض تراز مشترک بدن بخاطر تعداد زیاد سوالای مشترک ( هر چند همینم عادلانه نیست ) ولی درس هایی که تعداد تستای غیر مشترکشون زیاد بوده رو چطور با توجیه ریاضی و فیزیک میخوان مشترک بگیرن

----------


## amureza

> شما هر طور میخوای فکر کن عزیز
> ولی من به همین افکارم ایمان دارم


شما پای ایمانتون باشید
بدجور پای جبرگرایی تون موندید

----------


## HiGh-lEvEl

> ماشالا ماشالا دانای کل هم که هست گا پسرمون،اینکه سوالارو بیان ازرتمرینات ته کتاب شما بدن میشه همسان بودن سطح سوالا،باید خون گریه کرد واسه مملکتی که تو توش چیزی بشی با این سطح دیدت


سطح دیدش بخاطر تمایلاتش ئه
این تمایلاتشه که به نتیجه گیریش جهت میده 
نه بر عکس

این اقا خیلی ادم مشمئز کننده ای ئه ...با این که خودش میدونه یه واقیتی رو ..ولی چون به نفعش نیست..یجوری ننه من غریبم بازی در میاره ..ادم دلش میخاد از وسط جِر اش بده !

کلا دایورت اش کنید   ..  اعصاب خودتونو با بحث کردن باهاش خورد نکنین  .. چون خودشم میدونه داره چرت میگه

----------


## erfan1st

*حالا بنظرتون وایسیم نتایج بیاد بعد شروع کنیم ؟؟ 
*

----------


## _sana_

> شما پای ایمانتون باشید



هستم و نتیجه رو دیدم و باز هم خواهم دید

----------


## Mysterious

*نتیجه گیری من از این تاپیک:
1_بدبخت شدیم رفت
2_کنکور 98 ظلم آشکار بود و همه نظام قدیما پشت کنکوری میمونن
3_باید 4 تا درسو بالای 90 بزنی چون نظام جدیدا همه شووون 100 زدن تازه شاید بازم پزشکی نیاری
4_همه ی افراد این تاپیک با سوادن و مسئولین سنجش از دم بیسواد
5_اصن هر کی نظام قدیم میخواد شرکت کنه باید بدونه سال بعدم قبول نمیشه
و در کل کاری که نظام جدیدا با نظام قدیما کردن دقیقا همونکاری بود که جمهموری اسلامی ایران با سفارت آمریکا کرد 
پ.ن:باشد که رستگار شویم*

----------


## amureza

> *حالا بنظرتون وایسیم نتایج بیاد بعد شروع کنیم ؟؟ 
> *


اگر کنکور نظام قدیم دادید نه

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> ببین مثلا اون سوال سرعت قایق و دریاچه تو هر دو نظام داده بودن با این تفاوت ک مستقیما توی کتابای نظام جدید بحث شده راجع بهش ولی تو کتابای ما نظام قدیما هم چین چیزی راجع بهش بحث نشده 
> و این باعث میشه نظام جدیدا تراز بهتری بگیرن چون این سوالا رو تونستن جواب بدن


داداش شما این حرفو نزن که خودت کنکوری بودی سوالای شیمی و زیست نظام قدیم 30 40 درصد سطحش بالاتر بوده به گفته اساتید بنام کنکوری

----------


## saj8jad

*
نظام قدیمی های کنکور 98 از کمپین زیر همه فورا حمایت کنین
https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545
*

----------


## یار و غار تویی

قبلا هم گفتم میانگین درصد بالای 60 (شاید هم 65)حداقل امید به قبولی داشته باشه اونم در بدترین دانشگاه ها و پردیس و آزاد این تفاوتی بین قدیم و جدید نمیکنه چون با هم تراز میشن همه درس ها با هم وقتی اعلام کرده سطح سوالات یکی بوده آب پاکی رو دست همه ریخته که هیچ تفاوتی نخواهد بود 
اگر این میانگین کسب نکردید از حالا بشید بخونید برای سال بعد یا اگر نه یه فکر دیگه بکنید

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _sana_


دوست عزیز اولا این حرفا یعنی شما به تدبیر خدا اصلا اعتقاد نداری. مزد زحمتات قرار نیست چیزی باشه که تو میخوای ! 
دوما شماها خیلی دارید خرده میگیرید به ایران.درسته این همه مشکل هست این همه بی کفایتی هست و ....
ولی دقت کنید  این مشکلات برای کل کشور ها هست حالا بیشتر کمتر
و بهترین مجموعه ای که میتونه عدالت رو رعایت کنه تو ایران همین سنجشه با تمام مشکلات


بله بله لابدم الان گوشی به دست زیر باد کولر داری اینارو مینویسی
تنها کسایی به تدبیر خدا اعتقاد دارن که تو ناز و نعمت بزرگ شدن نه یکی مثل من
شما هم پدرت تو این دولت مشغول به کاره و حقوق میگیره که داری طرفداریشو میکنی و از بی عدالتی بی خبری
شما هم کاربر فیکی چون دقیقا 4 روزه که عضو شدی
لابد از اینایی هستی که میشینن به جای 10 نفر مینویسی و از ایران حمایت میکنن
اینو بدون که سنجش عدالت نداره که اگه داشت این همه سهمیه نمیداد بیرون که من نتونم سال اول تو رشته دلخواهم قبول بشم
تو مصاحبه یه نفر جلوم بود اون کسی نبود جز یه سهمیه ای که رتبه شم از من بدتر بود اما چون سهمیه داشت و باباش تو سپاه بود قبول شد
تف تو این عدالت*

----------


## arshaa

> ببین مثلا اون سوال سرعت قایق و دریاچه تو هر دو نظام داده بودن با این تفاوت ک مستقیما توی کتابای نظام جدید بحث شده راجع بهش ولی تو کتابای ما نظام قدیما هم چین چیزی راجع بهش بحث نشده 
> و این باعث میشه نظام جدیدا تراز بهتری بگیرن چون این سوالا رو تونستن جواب بدن


من نمیدونم اینو کی از خودش دراورد اتفاقا تو کتابای اونام نیست
بقیه سوالای ریاضی با اینکه سخت بودن تو کنکورای سالهای قبل اومده بود
به شخصه سوالای حد و مشتق و احتمالش رو راحت جواب دادم واقعا پیچیدگی نداشت به همرا اون دوتا سوال معادله و نامعادله

----------


## mohammad1397

بعد قضیه تعویق سنجش گردن کلفت شده و نماینده ها هم دیگه زیاد دخالت نمیکنن  کاری که برای 99 میشه کرد اینه که با خواهش التماس از سنجش مباحث غیر مشترک ریاضی فیزیک حذف کنه تا وقت کمتری صرفشون بشه برای 98 هم دیکه کاری نمیشه کرد

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> نظام قدیمی های کنکور 98 از کمپین زیر همه فورا حمایت کنین
> https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545
> *


دوستان بحث الکی نکنین و اعصاب و روانتون رو بهم نریزید
از کمپین حمایت کنید فورا تا امشب آمارش بالا بره تا ببینیم فردا فارس نیوز پیگیری میکنه چی میشه

----------


## yasinsh

> سطح دیدش بخاطر تمایلاتش ئه
> این تمایلاتشه که به نتیجه گیریش جهت میده 
> نه بر عکس
> 
> این اقا خیلی ادم مشمئز کننده ای ئه ...با این که خودش میدونه یه واقیتی رو ..ولی چون به نفعش نیست..یجوری ننه من غریبم بازی در میاره ..ادم دلش میخاد از وسط جِر اش بده !
> 
> کلا دایورت اش کنید   ..  اعصاب خودتونو با بحث کردن باهاش خورد نکنین  .. چون خودشم میدونه داره چرت میگه


چی بگم والا... چی بگم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *
> 
> بله بله لابدم الان گوشی به دست زیر باد کولر داری اینارو مینویسی
> تنها کسایی به تدبیر خدا اعتقاد دارن که تو ناز و نعمت بزرگ شدن نه یکی مثل من
> شما هم پدرت تو این دولت مشغول به کاره و حقوق میگیره که داری طرفداریشو میکنی و از بی عدالتی بی خبری
> شما هم کاربر فیکی چون دقیقا 4 روزه که عضو شدی
> لابد از اینایی هستی که میشینن به جای 10 نفر مینویسی و از ایران حمایت میکنن
> اینو بدون که سنجش عدالت نداره که اگه داشت این همه سهمیه نمیداد بیرون که من نتونم سال اول تو رشته دلخواهم قبول بشم
> تو مصاحبه یه نفر جلوم بود اون کسی نبود جز یه سهمیه ای که رتبه شم از من بدتر بود اما چون سهمیه داشت و باباش تو سپاه بود قبول شد
> تف تو این عدالت*


​سهمیه رو سنجش نمیده بیرون شورای انقلاب فرهنگی میده مجلس میده سازمان بیناد میده

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> بعد قضیه تعویق سنجش گردن کلفت شده و نماینده ها هم دیگه زیاد دخالت نمیکنن  کاری که برای 99 میشه کرد اینه که با خواهش التماس از سنجش مباحث غیر مشترک ریاضی فیزیک حذف کنه تا وقت کمتری صرفشون بشه برای 98 هم دیکه کاری نمیشه کرد


 داداش شما دقیقا کجای کاری اتفاقا بیشترین عدالت تو همین دو درس رعایت شده ولی زیست وشیمی نظام جدید در حد نهایی بوده و حدود 30 40 درصد از نظام قدیم آسون تر بوده

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


​سهمیه رو سنجش نمیده بیرون شورای انقلاب فرهنگی میده مجلس میده سازمان بیناد میده


چه فرقی داره کی میده
مهم اینه که عدالت نیست
همه شون سر و ته یه کرباسن*

----------


## _sana_

> *
> 
> بله بله لابدم الان گوشی به دست زیر باد کولر داری اینارو مینویسی
> تنها کسایی به تدبیر خدا اعتقاد دارن که تو ناز و نعمت بزرگ شدن نه یکی مثل من
> شما هم پدرت تو این دولت مشغول به کاره و حقوق میگیره که داری طرفداریشو میکنی و از بی عدالتی بی خبری
> شما هم کاربر فیکی چون دقیقا 4 روزه که عضو شدی
> لابد از اینایی هستی که میشینن به جای 10 نفر مینویسی و از ایران حمایت میکنن
> اینو بدون که سنجش عدالت نداره که اگه داشت این همه سهمیه نمیداد بیرون که من نتونم سال اول تو رشته دلخواهم قبول بشم
> تو مصاحبه یه نفر جلوم بود اون کسی نبود جز یه سهمیه ای که رتبه شم از من بدتر بود اما چون سهمیه داشت و باباش تو سپاه بود قبول شد
> تف تو این عدالت*




تنها کسایی به تدبیر خدا اعتقاد دارن که مشکلات زیادی رو پشت سر گذاشتن کسایی که شاید یه روزی مثل شما فکر میکردن
برام مهم نیست که در مورد من چه فکری میشه
ولی این برام مهمه که خدا رو بیشتر بشناسیم
من نه آدم مذهبیم نه ...
ولی یه سری چیزا رو خیلی خوب میفهمم
امیدوارم یه روزی از این اعتقادتون برگردین که دیر نشده باشه !
من خودم دوست داشتم با درصدای 10 درصد کمتر من الان پزشکی روزانه تبریز هست . بگم ناراحت نشدم دروغ گفتم. ولی میدونی من ناله ناامیدی سر ندادم هیچوقت

----------


## SARA_J

ایییییییی خدا یع نفربیاد بره سبطیوبیارههههه اخه قهر کرده رفته خونه ننش :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
یکی نیست بگه اخه فضول باشی توخودت همه جاخودتومیندازی وسط وگرنه کسی کاری باهات نداشت ! همین سبطی اگه دخالت نمیکرد الان 99کنکورتک نظامه بودواینقدراسترس نمیکشیدیم سرحق انتخاب!!! 
یع جوری منت میذاره انگارچیکارکرده تاالان ! جز اینکه ر.یده توهمه چی و وعده های دروغی داده ایاکاردیگه ای کرده؟؟ :Yahoo (75): 

پ.ن: بچه ها از سبطی فاصله بگیرید تروخدا بیاین باهمدیگه اعتراض کنیم بلکه کنکور99انتخابی شد :Yahoo (2):

----------


## HiGh-lEvEl

> قبل اومدن نتایج به چی اعتراض میکنید؟به ظلمی که اتفاق نیفتاده؟!


به ظلمی که اتفاق افتاده و هنوز پرده بردای نشده ازش!
قبل پرده برداری مهلت اعتراض هست  ..  دیگه بعدش همه چی تمومه!

+ ظلم هم بچه ها فک کنم یه دو سه ملیون بار گفتن ...کسی هم که قرار نیست بفهمه نمیفهمه
.تامام.

----------


## Kianasdp

> *
> 
> اتفاقا نتیجه هم ییاد شما ها صد در صد اعتراض می کنید چون کم کاری کردید توی کنکور هر ساله ادم هایی مثل شما ها وجود دارن که اشتباه خودشون کول سنجش میذارن*


ببینید شما هر طرز فکری درباره تلاش و تلاش گرایی داری رو نمیتونی به همه غالب کنی و بگی من درستم و شما غلط 
اعتقادات و تفکرات شخصی هر فرد مثل مسواکه لظقا مسواکتون رو تو حلق دیگران نکنید .
بحث الان اینه که سنجش میگه سختی یکسانه درحالیکه اینطور نبوده 
ما دنبال دلیل جویی نیستیم که چرا نظام قدیمیا اعتراض میکنن ما دنبال چاره جویی هستیم اگر هم شما دغدغه تون این نیست پس این تاپیک جای مناسبی براتون نیست .
هر سال یه سریا میرن و یه سریا میمونن این دلیل نمیشه به هر کی دیدیم بگیم تو اگه میتونستی همون سال اول میرفتی پس حق اعتراض نداری و قطعا کم کاری کردی 
اینم دلایل متفاوتی داره یکی اینکه ظرفیت ها محدوده و اونقدری که میتونست باشه نیست . قانون ها باید اصلاح شن ولی این به این معنی نیست که دست رو دست بزاریم تا قانونارو درست کنن 
تو بحث کنکور کلی سیکل معیوب و قوانین و سهمیه های بی جا وجود داره , این سیستم اموزشی برای راحتی خودش سهمیه میده وگرنه اگر واقعا دغدغه قبولی فرزندان شهدا و ... در دانشگاه هارو دارن براشون بهترین امکانات اموزشی و بهترین شرایط زندگی رو فراهم کنن چرا که شایسته این هستن ولی بحث اینه آیا از سهم بچه ها کم کردن و به این افراد اختصاص دادن کار درستیه ؟ فطعا نه . اینکارو کردن تا خودشون هزینه کمتری کنن با اینکه این دست سنجش نبوده و شورا اینچیزارو تصویب میکنه ولی نشون میده میده که کنکور یه ازمون کامل . عالی برای ورود به دانشگاه نیست و هیچ وقت هم نخواهد بود !
و ایراد وارد کردن به سیستم سنجش هم باعث از بین رفتن عدالت گرایی میشه و خب طبعا تلاش گرایی هم بسیار کمرنگ میشه و بهانه جویی و .... 
ما کنکور رو با تمام عیب ها و ایراداتش پذیرفتیم و وارد ایم رقابت شدیم ولی دلیل نمیشه اگه خواستن این فرایند  پر اشکال رو پراشکال تر کنن ما ساکت بشینیم !
اینهمه ادم عاقل و تحصیل کرده درباره سختی دروس یا اسانیشون نظر دادن و نظر دبیرا هم مشخصه و تراز یکسان دادن به درصد یکسان مغایربا عدالته 
پس نظر یک نفر یا چند ده نفر درباره این ,چیزی رو درباره حقیقت تغییر نمیده

----------


## erfan1st

> تنها کسایی به تدبیر خدا اعتقاد دارن که مشکلات زیادی رو پشت سر گذاشتن کسایی که شاید یه روزی مثل شما فکر میکردن
> برام مهم نیست که در مورد من چه فکری میشه
> ولی این برام مهمه که خدا رو بیشتر بشناسیم
> من نه آدم مذهبیم نه ...
> ولی یه سری چیزا رو خیلی خوب میفهمم
> امیدوارم یه روزی از این اعتقادتون برگردین که دیر نشده باشه !
> من خودم دوست داشتم با درصدای 10 درصد کمتر من الان پزشکی روزانه تبریز هست . بگم ناراحت نشدم دروغ گفتم. ولی میدونی من ناله ناامیدی سر ندادم هیچوقت


خواهشا تو اعتقادات دیگران دخالت نکنید

----------


## METTIX

> داداش شما این حرفو نزن که خودت کنکوری بودی سوالای شیمی و زیست نظام قدیم 30 40 درصد سطحش بالاتر بوده به گفته اساتید بنام کنکوری


 :Yahoo (77): من چی گفتم مگه ؟؟؟ 
توی دو درس زیست و شیمی هم نظام قدیم سخت تر از نظام جدید بود ولی این سختی توی دو درس ریاضی فیزیک خیلی بیشتر اختلاف داشت با نظام جدید

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _sana_


تنها کسایی به تدبیر خدا اعتقاد دارن که مشکلات زیادی رو پشت سر گذاشتن کسایی که شاید یه روزی مثل شما فکر میکردن
برام مهم نیست که در مورد من چه فکری میشه
ولی این برام مهمه که خدا رو بیشتر بشناسیم
من نه آدم مذهبیم نه ...
ولی یه سری چیزا رو خیلی خوب میفهمم
امیدوارم یه روزی از این اعتقادتون برگردین که دیر نشده باشه !
من خودم دوست داشتم با درصدای 10 درصد کمتر من الان پزشکی روزانه تبریز هست . بگم ناراحت نشدم دروغ گفتم. ولی میدونی من ناله ناامیدی سر ندادم هیچوقت


بله شما فهمیده ما نفهم*

----------


## AmirAsghari

از اول هم معلوم بود این کار رو میکنن و تراز جدا نداریم چون سعی کرده بودن سوالارو تا جایی که میشه یکسان بدن ولی باید بگم گند زدن اساسی همه اساتید هم میدونن که سطح کنکور های نظام قدیم بسیار بالاتر بوده تو اغلب دروس
کنکور جاییه که یه سوال درست میتونه کلی تغییر بده رتبه رو و الان بحث 30 40 سواله سنگین تر و تغییر بودجه بندی سوالاته
واقعا متاسفم

----------


## hamed_habibi

مگه قانون از ماتریس امار هرسال دوتا سوال بدن یا سه تا یا 5تا؟ نه قانون نیست  کنکور کنکوره یعنی باید بدونی هرچیزی ممکنه شماهم قبول کردی تو این ازمون شرکت کنی باتمام کم کاستی هاش با تموم سهمیه هاش باتموم نا برابریاش بدتر از سهمیه ایثار گران سهمیه بومی گزینیه ک طرف با 400دندون تهران میاره اما یکی با 150 هم از شهر دور نمیتونه...اینام هست نمیدونستید بدونید هرکس درس خونده باشه یکی دوتا نقطع قوت یکی دوتا ضعف میتونه قبول شه فک نکنم تواین تایپیک با تجربه تر پیشکسشوت تر ازمن تو کنکور باشه از سال 94 ازمون دادم درصد صفرم داشتم 70هم داشتم تازه 98هم محروم ودم همش بهانه س بهانه توتایپیکای مختلف گفتم قبل ازمون 98 ک بچه ها دینی  زیست شیمی خیلی دگرگ.ون کردن سال قبل تو زیست از فصلای چرت سوال ساده دادن مراقب فیزیک ریاضی باشید ممکنه از جاهای سخت زیاد بدن یا ازجاخهای اسون سوال سخت همینم شد دوتا تست احتمال دادن هرکسی نمیتونست حل کنه مشکل از خود ماست...بله قبول دارم اونی ک اومده بود گزینشی خونده بود خیلی ضرر کرد اما دیگه همینه کنکوره....طرف فرق   وظیفه سنجش با مجلس نمیدونه اومده کنکور بده طلبکاره ...خدایی ب شما صندلیم بدن روتون میشه برید بشینید دانشگاهخ؟سواد ی ادم متوسط ندارید انتظار رتبه شاخ دارید بیخیال اقا دیگه 4 5سال عمرم پای کنکور رفت تنبلی بهانه رو فرقش با ظلم میفهمم..یکی حرف قشنگی زد  گفت هرکس تو کنکور در سنخون تر تنبل تره مدعی تره ب سهمیه هرچی اعتراض میکنه

----------


## Sanaz18

> مگه قانون از ماتریس امار هرسال دوتا سوال بدن یا سه تا یا 5تا؟ نه قانون نیست  کنکور کنکوره یعنی باید بدونی هرچیزی ممکنه شماهم قبول کردی تو این ازمون شرکت کنی باتمام کم کاستی هاش با تموم سهمیه هاش باتموم نا برابریاش بدتر از سهمیه ایثار گران سهمیه بومی گزینیه ک طرف با 400دندون تهران میاره اما یکی با 150 هم از شهر دور نمیتونه...اینام هست نمیدونستید بدونید هرکس درس خونده باشه یکی دوتا نقطع قوت یکی دوتا ضعف میتونه قبول شه فک نکنم تواین تایپیک با تجربله تر پیشکوست تر ازمن تو کنکور باشه از سال 94 ازمون دادم درصد صفرم داشتم 70هم داشتم تازه 98هم محروم ودم همش بهانه س بهانه توتایپیکای مختلف گفتم قبل ازمون 98 ک بچه ها دینی  زیست شیمی خیلی دگرگ.ون کردن سال قبل تو زیست از فصلای چرت سوال ساده دادن مراقب فیزیک ریاضی باشید ممکنه از جاهای سخت زیاد بدن یا ازجاخهای اسون سوال سخت همینم شد دوتا تست احتمال دادن هرکسی نمیتونست حل کنه مشکل از خود ماست...بله قبول دارم اونی ک اومده بود گزینشی خونده بود خیلی ضرر کرد اما دیگه همینه کنکوره....طرف فرق   وظیفه سنجش با مجلس نمیدونه اومده کنکور بده طلبکاره ...خدایی ب شما صندلیم بدن روتون میشه برید بشینید دانشگاهخ؟سواد ی ادم متوسط ندارید انتظار رتبه شاخ دارید بیخیال اقا دیگه 4 5سال عمرم پای کنکور رفت تنبلی بهانه رو فرقش با ظلم میفهمم..یکی حرف قشنگی زد  گفت هرکس تو کنکور در سنخون تر تنبل تره مدعی تره ب سهمیه هرچی اعتراض میکنه


شما که استاد موعضه و همه کاره ای

----------


## مینووو

> بعد قضیه تعویق سنجش گردن کلفت شده و نماینده ها هم دیگه زیاد دخالت نمیکنن  کاری که برای 99 میشه کرد اینه که با خواهش التماس از سنجش مباحث غیر مشترک ریاضی فیزیک حذف کنه تا وقت کمتری صرفشون بشه برای 98 هم دیکه کاری نمیشه کرد


بدترین چیز اینه که مباحث مشترک رو به سبک نظام جدید واز روی تمرینای اونا بدن.... اعتراض باید سر این باشه هر نظام رو از روی منابع خودشون سوال بدن احتمالش زیاده سال دیگ که نظام قدیماتعدادشون خیلی کمتر میشه کمرنگ بشن و خیلی از سوالاشونو به سبک نظام جدید بدن و فقط اسماً بگن دو نوع سوال

----------


## hamed_habibi

> شما که استاد موعضه و همه کاره ای


شک نکن ک هستم من کف تهران بزرگ شدم هزارتا گرگ دلال اموزشی دیدم نه تو ی شهرستان با 200هزار نفر جمعبت اگر منم مث شما فک کنم دیگه من نیستم احمقم

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

دوستان الان اگه انتخابی بشه سال بعد همتون جدید انتخاب میکنید؟به نظرتون میشه خودمونو با مباحثی که قبلا ندیدیم وفق بدیم و مجدد این همه منبع بگیریم و درگیر حواشی انتخاب منبع بشیم و اطلاعات قبلی خودمونو از ذهنمون پاک کنیم؟این فقط یه مشورته لطفا جبهه نگیرید

----------


## meysam98

> مگه قانون از ماتریس امار هرسال دوتا سوال بدن یا سه تا یا 5تا؟ نه قانون نیست  کنکور کنکوره یعنی باید بدونی هرچیزی ممکنه شماهم قبول کردی تو این ازمون شرکت کنی باتمام کم کاستی هاش با تموم سهمیه هاش باتموم نا برابریاش بدتر از سهمیه ایثار گران سهمیه بومی گزینیه ک طرف با 400دندون تهران میاره اما یکی با 150 هم از شهر دور نمیتونه...اینام هست نمیدونستید بدونید هرکس درس خونده باشه یکی دوتا نقطع قوت یکی دوتا ضعف میتونه قبول شه فک نکنم تواین تایپیک با تجربه تر پیشکسشوت تر ازمن تو کنکور باشه از سال 94 ازمون دادم درصد صفرم داشتم 70هم داشتم تازه 98هم محروم ودم همش بهانه س بهانه توتایپیکای مختلف گفتم قبل ازمون 98 ک بچه ها دینی  زیست شیمی خیلی دگرگ.ون کردن سال قبل تو زیست از فصلای چرت سوال ساده دادن مراقب فیزیک ریاضی باشید ممکنه از جاهای سخت زیاد بدن یا ازجاخهای اسون سوال سخت همینم شد دوتا تست احتمال دادن هرکسی نمیتونست حل کنه مشکل از خود ماست...بله قبول دارم اونی ک اومده بود گزینشی خونده بود خیلی ضرر کرد اما دیگه همینه کنکوره....طرف فرق   وظیفه سنجش با مجلس نمیدونه اومده کنکور بده طلبکاره ...خدایی ب شما صندلیم بدن روتون میشه برید بشینید دانشگاهخ؟سواد ی ادم متوسط ندارید انتظار رتبه شاخ دارید بیخیال اقا دیگه 4 5سال عمرم پای کنکور رفت تنبلی بهانه رو فرقش با ظلم میفهمم..یکی حرف قشنگی زد  گفت هرکس تو کنکور در سنخون تر تنبل تره مدعی تره ب سهمیه هرچی اعتراض میکنه


شما اگه درسخون بودی 
همون موقع که داوطلبای قدیم با هم رقابت میکردن قبول میشدی.
مشخص نیست امسال تقلب کردی...چیکار کردی که هی خزعبلات میبافی.

----------


## hamed_habibi

[QUOTE=Mahtab sdghn;1503350]دوستان الان اگه انتخابی بشه سال بعد همتون جدید انتخاب میکنید؟به نظرتون میشه خودمونو با مباحثی که قبلا ندیدیم وفق بدیم و مجدد این همه منبع بگیریم و درگیر حواشی انتخاب منبع بشیم و اطلاعات قبلی خودمونو از ذهنمون پاک کنیم؟این فقط یه مشورته لطفا جبهه نگیرید[/QUOTE
جدی نگیر چرت میگن اینا طرف با نظامی ک  4سال توش درس شخونده 2سالم پشت کنکور بوده نتونسته کنار بیاد بعد تو عرض ی سال بیاد منابع جدید بخونه قلقل بگیره :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Baloot

> بدترین چیز اینه که مباحث مشترک رو به سبک نظام جدید واز روی تمرینای اونا بدن.... اعتراض باید سر این باشه هر نظام رو از روی منابع خودشون سوال بدن احتمالش زیاده سال دیگ که نظام قدیماتعدادشون خیلی کمتر میشه کمرنگ بشن و خیلی از سوالاشونو به سبک نظام جدید بدن و فقط اسماً بگن دو نوع سوال


کنکور نظام قدیم دادن برای خود من شخصا یکجور حماقته چون در شرایط برابر یک نظام جدیدی که به اندازه من خونده حداقل ده درصد تو میانگین درسا از من جلوتره

----------


## _sana_

> *
> 
> بله شما فهمیده ما نفهم*



نه من همچین جسارتی نکردم.اگه هم توهینی شد من معذرت میخوام
در هر حال امیدوارم موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> شما اگه درسخون بودی 
> همون موقع که داوطلبای قدیم با هم رقابت میکردن قبول میشدی.
> مشخص نیست امسال تقلب کردی...چیکار کردی که هی خزعبلات میبافی.


ب عقل ناقصت برسونم که تقلب نکردم سال قبل انتخاب رشته کردم و دام پزشکی روزانه تهران قبول شدم اما تا بیام رفع محرومیت کنم نشد دیر شد و موندم  وسط...سرهمین اصلا این ی سال تو فاز درس نبودم عزیزم اینم بدون همون دام پزشکی من اگر با 4هزار قبو.ل شدم تو باید با 2هزار قبول شی پس بدون باکی حرف میزنی چی میگی..من ادعا نکردم درسخونم فقط خواستم حال ی عده بهانه جو تنبل بگیرم همین

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

> شک نکن ک هستم من کف تهران بزرگ شدم هزارتا گرگ دلال اموزشی دیدم نه تو ی شهرستان با 200هزار نفر جمعبت اگر منم مث شما فک کنم دیگه من نیستم احمقم


امثال تو کاربر حرفه ای این انجمن هستن!
بدیهیات صحبت کردن با  دیگران رو رعایت نمی‌کنید

----------


## yasinsh

> دوستان الان اگه انتخابی بشه سال بعد همتون جدید انتخاب میکنید؟به نظرتون میشه خودمونو با مباحثی که قبلا ندیدیم وفق بدیم و مجدد این همه منبع بگیریم و درگیر حواشی انتخاب منبع بشیم و اطلاعات قبلی خودمونو از ذهنمون پاک کنیم؟این فقط یه مشورته لطفا جبهه نگیرید


چرا دروغ،به نظر من اینکار یه فاجعست واسه اونی که نظام قدیمه،چون کلی تناقض و تضاد هست تو کتاب زیست نظام جدید و قدیم و فقط فهمیدن و اصلاح کردن این تفاوت ها کاری بیشتر از یک سال رو می طلبه

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


مگه قانون از ماتریس امار هرسال دوتا سوال بدن یا سه تا یا 5تا؟ نه قانون نیست  کنکور کنکوره یعنی باید بدونی هرچیزی ممکنه شماهم قبول کردی تو این ازمون شرکت کنی باتمام کم کاستی هاش با تموم سهمیه هاش باتموم نا برابریاش بدتر از سهمیه ایثار گران سهمیه بومی گزینیه ک طرف با 400دندون تهران میاره اما یکی با 150 هم از شهر دور نمیتونه...اینام هست نمیدونستید بدونید هرکس درس خونده باشه یکی دوتا نقطع قوت یکی دوتا ضعف میتونه قبول شه فک نکنم تواین تایپیک با تجربه تر پیشکسشوت تر ازمن تو کنکور باشه از سال 94 ازمون دادم درصد صفرم داشتم 70هم داشتم تازه 98هم محروم ودم همش بهانه س بهانه توتایپیکای مختلف گفتم قبل ازمون 98 ک بچه ها دینی  زیست شیمی خیلی دگرگ.ون کردن سال قبل تو زیست از فصلای چرت سوال ساده دادن مراقب فیزیک ریاضی باشید ممکنه از جاهای سخت زیاد بدن یا ازجاخهای اسون سوال سخت همینم شد دوتا تست احتمال دادن هرکسی نمیتونست حل کنه مشکل از خود ماست...بله قبول دارم اونی ک اومده بود گزینشی خونده بود خیلی ضرر کرد اما دیگه همینه کنکوره....طرف فرق   وظیفه سنجش با مجلس نمیدونه اومده کنکور بده طلبکاره ...خدایی ب شما صندلیم بدن روتون میشه برید بشینید دانشگاهخ؟سواد ی ادم متوسط ندارید انتظار رتبه شاخ دارید بیخیال اقا دیگه 4 5سال عمرم پای کنکور رفت تنبلی بهانه رو فرقش با ظلم میفهمم..یکی حرف قشنگی زد  گفت هرکس تو کنکور در سنخون تر تنبل تره مدعی تره ب سهمیه هرچی اعتراض میکنه



دوست عزیز اینکه وظیفه سنجشه یا مجلس برام هیچ اهمیتی نداره چون دنبال پول و زندگی بهترم نه وظایف دولتی که خودشم بلد نیست وظیفه ش چیه
شما هم بهتر بود به جای دنبال این وظیفه گشتنات درس میخوندی که این همه پیشکسوت نباشی به قول خودت
همه دلایلی که عرض کردم درست و قابل استناد بود
شما میتونی ازهمون کسایی که ادعای عدالتشون میشه بپرسی و سوالا رو جلوشون بزاری و بگی جواب بدید قطعا بین جدید و قدیم حداقل 5 درصد تفاوت هست و حداقل 5 درصد برای هر درس خیلی زیاده
قطعا شمایی که درس نخون بودی به گفته خودت فرق رتبه 800 با 400 برات یکیه نه کسی مثل من که شبانه روز درس خونده و کار کرده*

----------


## meysam98

> کنکور نظام قدیم دادن برای خود من شخصا یکجور حماقته چون در شرایط برابر یک نظام جدیدی که به اندازه من خونده حداقل ده درصد تو میانگین درسا از من جلوتره


طبق عدالت سنجش
یه نظام جدید اگه بخواد شروع کنه به تهران برسه سوار یه ماشین لوکس میشه از ورامین میاد تهران
ما قدیمیا هم از سیستان با پراید استارت میزنیم که ان شاءالله اگه جایی موند تو تهران مام بشینیم یه گوشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

> امثال تو کاربر حرفه ای این انجمن هستن!
> بدیهیات صحبت کردن با  دیگران رو رعایت نمی‌کنید


​افرین دقیقا گل گفتی سه سال قبل تو عضو بودم پس بدون بهانه جویی تبلی خیلی خوب میشناسم هزار مدلم دوطلب دیدم خودمم سال اول زیست زدم منفی گفتم اووف همش تقصیر سهمیه داراس چرااونا باید با درصد 15برن پزشکی من باید 70بزنم؟اما خب فهمیدم همینه ک هست میخوام بخوام نمیخوام ب درک

----------


## SARA_J

> دوستان الان اگه انتخابی بشه سال بعد همتون جدید انتخاب میکنید؟به نظرتون میشه خودمونو با مباحثی که قبلا ندیدیم وفق بدیم و مجدد این همه منبع بگیریم و درگیر حواشی انتخاب منبع بشیم و اطلاعات قبلی خودمونو از ذهنمون پاک کنیم؟این فقط یه مشورته لطفا جبهه نگیرید


شماقرارنیست چیزیوازذهنت پاک کنی! 
ریاضی فیزیک دقیقاهمونه فقط قدیم یه سری مباحث اضافه ترداره 
زیست هم فقط کلمات فارسی بهش اضافه شده مبحث عجیب وغریبی نداره ادبیات هم همونه واتفاقا حذفیات داشته دینی هم متن محوره بیشتروایات نداره خیلی ...زبان هم حذفیات داشته یع ذره وریدینگ کتاب عوض شده . اما شیمی متن کتابش کامل عوض شده وتاکیدرومفاهیمه ومسائل کمتره ببین به جان مادرم اینارونگفتم که نظام قدیمی هاروترغیب کنم به دادن جدید اما واقعا اینطوره میتونی خودت بری ببینی کتاباشونو. 80درصدمطالبشون همون قدیمه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

یه حس نابودی و نا امیدی در من رخنه کرد یعنی نظام قدیم هر چقدر تلاش کنه اب در هاون کوبیدنه؟؟آخه مگه میشه دوبا ه واسه نظام جدید خوند تو یه سالدوستانی که اطلاعات دارید راهنمایی کنید لطفاااا

----------


## reza2018

> به ظلمی که اتفاق افتاده و هنوز پرده بردای نشده ازش!
> قبل پرده برداری مهلت اعتراض هست  ..  دیگه بعدش همه چی تمومه!
> 
> + ظلم هم بچه ها فک کنم یه دو سه ملیون بار گفتن ...کسی هم که قرار نیست بفهمه نمیفهمه
> .تامام.


مشکل اینه خودمونن رو فهیم ولی بقیه رو نفهم میدونیم

----------


## meysam98

> دوستان الان اگه انتخابی بشه سال بعد همتون جدید انتخاب میکنید؟به نظرتون میشه خودمونو با مباحثی که قبلا ندیدیم وفق بدیم و مجدد این همه منبع بگیریم و درگیر حواشی انتخاب منبع بشیم و اطلاعات قبلی خودمونو از ذهنمون پاک کنیم؟این فقط یه مشورته لطفا جبهه نگیرید


من کتاب ها رو بررسی کردم مطالب ماست با حذف اضافات سخت و وقت گیر و بیان شیوا و روا تر.

بهترین کار اینه شما خودتون پی دی اف رو دانلود کنید ببنید چجوریه.

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز اینکه وظیفه سنجشه یا مجلس برام هیچ اهمیتی نداره چون دنبال پول و زندگی بهترم نه وظایف دولتی که خودشم بلد نیست وظیفه ش چیه
> شما هم بهتر بود به جای دنبال این وظیفه گشتنات درس میخوندی که این همه پیشکسوت نباشی به قول خودت
> همه دلایلی که عرض کردم درست و قابل استناد بود
> شما میتونی ازهمون کسایی که ادعای عدالتشون میشه بپرسی و سوالا رو جلوشون بزاری و بگی جواب بدید قطعا بین جدید و قدیم حداقل 5 درصد تفاوت هست و حداقل 5 درصد برای هر درس خیلی زیاده
> قطعا شمایی که درس نخون بودی به گفته خودت فرق رتبه 800 با 400 برات یکیه نه کسی مثل من که شبانه روز درس خونده و کار کرده*


در سخون بودی الان جلوی کولر ب فکر مهر ماه دانشگاه بودی در سخون بودی الان خیالت راحت بود با دوسدخترت دنبال عشق وحال بودی درس خون نبودی ک بهانه میاری اینکه من درس نخوندم خب ایشالا بعدا متوجه میشی اما بدون سرکاری میری دور ازجون سرطان داری دنیا همینه باید بمیری تا بدست بیاری ی روزی ارزو داشتم بتونم ی تست زیست بزنم اما سال 97 با حذفیات 70زدم البته بگم تلاش زیادیم کردم شماهخمبرو ببین ایراد کارت کجا بوده اگر غافلگیر شدی ک خب دیگه مشکل خودته

----------


## arshaa

کاری که میکنم اینه
نتایج اومد به ضرر نظام قدیم بود حق انتخاب دادن کنکور جدید میدم چون چاره ای نیست
اما اگه نبود که فک نمیکنم اینطور بشه همون قدیمو میدم
کتابای نظام جدید با اینکه با ما یکیه ولی لحن بیان و تیپشون کاملا با ما فرق داره زیستشون خط به خط کتابشون مثه ما نیست که

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> دوستان الان اگه انتخابی بشه سال بعد همتون جدید انتخاب میکنید؟به نظرتون میشه خودمونو با مباحثی که قبلا ندیدیم وفق بدیم و مجدد این همه منبع بگیریم و درگیر حواشی انتخاب منبع بشیم و اطلاعات قبلی خودمونو از ذهنمون پاک کنیم؟این فقط یه مشورته لطفا جبهه نگیرید


من اگر جای شما بودم دو حالت داشت
شما بخوای قبول بشی باید بالای 70 بزنی چه قدیم چه جدید
اگر الان که قدیمی بالای 40 درصد همه درس ها زدی همون قدیم بمون 
 وگرنه به جد و قطعا پیشنهاد می کنم برو جدید
چرا؟ مثلا ببین کتاب زیست شاید بگی تغیر داده نه همون کتاب خودت هست که بهتر گفته مثلا تو در هورمون خودتون میخونی که پیک شیمیایی داریم ولی نمیدونی چه چیزی هست غیر هورمون برات مبهمه ولی در جدیدا ما میخونیم که اینترفرون هم پیک شیمیایی هست پس یه فصل اگر داری در جدید مسلط تر میشی ولی قدیم چند تا فصل دیگر هم داری که دوباره همونا هم گنگ و نامفهومه 
پس در کل جدید بهتر و کمتره همه درس ها همینطوره

----------


## METTIX

> ب عقل ناقصت برسونم که تقلب نکردم سال قبل انتخاب رشته کردم و دام پزشکی روزانه تهران قبول شدم اما تا بیام رفع محرومیت کنم نشد دیر شد و موندم  وسط...سرهمین اصلا این ی سال تو فاز درس نبودم عزیزم اینم بدون همون دام پزشکی من اگر با 4هزار قبو.ل شدم تو باید با 2هزار قبول شی پس بدون باکی حرف میزنی چی میگی..من ادعا نکردم درسخونم فقط خواستم حال ی عده بهانه جو تنبل بگیرم همین


حامد منو ک میشناسی ؟؟پارسال 1500 منطقه 3 شدم پزشکی مازاد اوردم ولی خوندم واس امسال(حماقت کردم بعد عید از پزشکی مازاده انصراف دادم ک اگه بعد کنکور 98 میرفتم واسه انصراف باید شهریه ترمای باقی مونده رو میدادم) میخوام بگم ک تنبل نیستم و حقم بود همون پارسال قبول شم ولی دو سه تا سوال اختلاف داشتم 
هیچ بهونه ای هم نمیخوام بیارم ولی 
تو خودت برو از نظام جدیدا بپرس یا از دبیرای کنکوری 
همشون میگن سطح سوالات نظام جدید اسونتر بوده 
تو درسی مثل فیزیک ک چند تا سوالشون دقیقا تمرین کتاب بوده 
ولی ریاضی فیزیکی ک امسال به ما دادن بیشتر منطبق بر کتابای نظاک جدید بوده تا کتابای ما

----------


## meysam98

> ​افرین دقیقا گل گفتی سه سال قبل تو عضو بودم پس بدون بهانه جویی تبلی خیلی خوب میشناسم هزار مدلم دوطلب دیدم خودمم سال اول زیست زدم منفی گفتم اووف همش تقصیر سهمیه داراس چرااونا باید با درصد 15برن پزشکی من باید 70بزنم؟اما خب فهمیدم همینه ک هست میخوام بخوام نمیخوام ب درک


تو سالی که کنکور ندادی
دخالت نکُن.

لطفا.

----------


## hamed_habibi

​هرچی لازم بود گفتم برید بخونید دیگه پیامی نزارم بهتره چون بدتون میاد کسی بهتون ثابت کنه اشتابه خودتون بوده ن دو سواله بودن کنکور

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa


کاری که میکنم اینه
نتایج اومد به ضرر نظام قدیم بود حق انتخاب دادن کنکور جدید میدم چون چاره ای نیست
اما اگه نبود که فک نمیکنم اینطور بشه همون قدیمو میدم
کتابای نظام جدید با اینکه با ما یکیه ولی لحن بیان و تیپشون کاملا با ما فرق داره زیستشون خط به خط کتابشون مثه ما نیست که


خدا شفات بده*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> حامد منو ک میشناسی ؟؟پارسال 1500 منطقه 3 شدم پزشکی مازاد اوردم ولی خوندم واس امسال(حماقت کردم بعد عید از پزشکی مازاده انصراف دادم ک اگه بعد کنکور 98 میرفتم واسه انصراف باید شهریه ترمای باقی مونده رو میدادم) میخوام بگم ک تنبل نیستم و حقم بود همون پارسال قبول شم ولی دو سه تا سوال اختلاف داشتم 
> هیچ بهونه ای هم نمیخوام بیارم ولی 
> تو خودت برو از نظام جدیدا بپرس یا از دبیرای کنکوری 
> همشون میگن سطح سوالات نظام جدید اسونتر بوده 
> تو درسی مثل فیزیک ک چند تا سوالشون دقیقا تمرین کتاب بوده 
> ولی ریاضی فیزیکی ک امسال به ما دادن بیشتر منطبق بر کتابای نظاک جدید بوده تا کتابای ما


همه اینا مثل تو با رتبه 1500موندن؟نه ی درصد خاصین ...زورم میاد ازاینکه من بدترین کنکورا کنکور دادم تجربه کردم اما حی میکگم ول کنید بریذد بخونید میپرن ب من...

----------


## SARA_J

> کاری که میکنم اینه
> نتایج اومد به ضرر نظام قدیم بود حق انتخاب دادن کنکور جدید میدم چون چاره ای نیست
> اما اگه نبود که فک نمیکنم اینطور بشه همون قدیمو میدم
> کتابای نظام جدید با اینکه با ما یکیه ولی لحن بیان و تیپشون کاملا با ما فرق داره زیستشون خط به خط کتابشون مثه ما نیست که


شماکه یه هفتس میگی نظام جدیدخوب نیس حالاچی شد به حرف من رسیدی!  :Yahoo (76): 
آفرین برادرپیگیرحق انتخاب باش بخداجدیدبهتره

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


در سخون بودی الان جلوی کولر ب فکر مهر ماه دانشگاه بودی در سخون بودی الان خیالت راحت بود با دوسدخترت دنبال عشق وحال بودی درس خون نبودی ک بهانه میاری اینکه من درس نخوندم خب ایشالا بعدا متوجه میشی اما بدون سرکاری میری دور ازجون سرطان داری دنیا همینه باید بمیری تا بدست بیاری ی روزی ارزو داشتم بتونم ی تست زیست بزنم اما سال 97 با حذفیات 70زدم البته بگم تلاش زیادیم کردم شماهخمبرو ببین ایراد کارت کجا بوده اگر غافلگیر شدی ک خب دیگه مشکل خودته


من رتبه م سه رقمیه قطعا اینو نمیدونی بدون
اما تفاوت 500 با 550 برای من یعنی قبول نشدن
در ضمن بنده هیچوقت کولر ندیدم تو عمرم که الان بخوام جلوش باشم
یا هیچوقت به جز کار و نون شب به دنبال دوستدختر نبودم
شمایی که تو عمرت زحمت نکشیدی قطعا نمیدونی آدم چقد زورش میاد زحمتی که کشیده به راحتی خورده بشه
یک نفر هم یک نفره چه برسه به چند صد نفر جا به جایی*

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

> ​افرین دقیقا گل گفتی سه سال قبل تو عضو بودم پس بدون بهانه جویی تبلی خیلی خوب میشناسم هزار مدلم دوطلب دیدم خودمم سال اول زیست زدم منفی گفتم اووف همش تقصیر سهمیه داراس چرااونا باید با درصد 15برن پزشکی من باید 70بزنم؟اما خب فهمیدم همینه ک هست میخوام بخوام نمیخوام ب درک


عضو بودن که فقط یه جمیل میخواد ، چیزای دیگه ای باید داشت برای موعضه و نقد و ....

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستان ببخشید اگر بهتون حمله ور شدم بخدا قسم مشکل شماها این نیست این کارا فکرا باعث میشه حتی تابستونم نخونید برید بخونید التماس میکنم شما بخون باشید میترکونید هیچکس احمق بی هوش نیست تفاوت تو اراده هاس لطفا لطفا ول کنید بسپارید ب خدا

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


​هرچی لازم بود گفتم برید بخونید دیگه پیامی نزارم بهتره چون بدتون میاد کسی بهتون ثابت کنه اشتابه خودتون بوده ن دو سواله بودن کنکور


دقیقا چند نفر که حق انتخاب می خوان اومدن جو دارن جوری جلوه میدن که انگار ۹۸ به ضرر نظام قدیم ها بوده در حالی که دروغه نظام قدیم ها نباید تحت تاثیر جو قرار بگیرن توی کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ هیچ نظام قدیمی که درسخون بوده ضرر نمی کنه متاسفانه به عده هم تحت تاثیر این جو دروغین قرار گرفتن آگاه باشید که یه عده که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن دارن برای رسیدن به هدفشون نظام قدیم ها رو می کوبن نظام قدیم ها باهاشون همراه نشن*

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

با این اوصاف تابستونو باید درگیر کتابای نظام جدید باشیم بعد اگه حق انتخاب ندن کلا زمانو از دست میدیم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n




من رتبه م سه رقمیه قطعا اینو نمیدونی بدون
اما تفاوت 500 با 550 برای من یعنی قبول نشدن
در ضمن بنده هیچوقت کولر ندیدم تو عمرم که الان بخوام جلوش باشم
یا هیچوقت به جز کار و نون شب به دنبال دوستدختر نبودم
شمایی که تو عمرت زحمت نکشیدی قطعا نمیدونی آدم چقد زورش میاد زحمتی که کشیده به راحتی خورده بشه
یک نفر هم یک نفره چه برسه به چند صد نفر جا به جایی


تو که رتبت سه رقمی هست همه جا هم قبولی پس اینجا چیکار می کنی عجبا*

----------


## mohammad1397

> با این اوصاف تابستونو باید درگیر کتابای نظام جدید باشیم بعد اگه حق انتخاب ندن کلا زمانو از دست میدیم


بهترین راه حذف مباحث غیر مشترک ریاضی و فیزیکه هر چند حق انتخاب هم حقه

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *
> 
> من رتبه م سه رقمیه قطعا اینو نمیدونی بدون
> اما تفاوت 500 با 550 برای من یعنی قبول نشدن
> در ضمن بنده هیچوقت کولر ندیدم تو عمرم که الان بخوام جلوش باشم
> یا هیچوقت به جز کار و نون شب به دنبال دوستدختر نبودم
> شمایی که تو عمرت زحمت نکشیدی قطعا نمیدونی آدم چقد زورش میاد زحمتی که کشیده به راحتی خورده بشه
> یک نفر هم یک نفره چه برسه به چند صد نفر جا به جایی*


من با زخم روده معده و هزار مرض تواین سالا کنکور دادم پس بدون مرگو دیذم با چشام دوسندارم فلیم هندیش کنم اما بدون جوری گلیموو از اب بیرون کشیدم ک فقط خدا معجزه کرد  همین توام کولر ندیدی ایشالا ی روز ده تا کولر میخری رتبت س رقمی بشه ک عالیه نشدم عب نداره

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahtab sdghn


با این اوصاف تابستونو باید درگیر کتابای نظام جدید باشیم بعد اگه حق انتخاب ندن کلا زمانو از دست میدیم


حق انتخاب فریبه توسط چند نفر مطرح شده اگه سمت نظام جدید برید ۹۹ هم قبول نمیشید*

----------


## METTIX

> همه اینا مثل تو با رتبه 1500موندن؟نه ی درصد خاصین ...زورم میاد ازاینکه من بدترین کنکورا کنکور دادم تجربه کردم اما حی میکگم ول کنید بریذد بخونید میپرن ب من...


خب داداش من همرو یه جور نگاه نکن 
ازمون اخری قلم چی شدم 200 منطقه 3 
ولی الان امید ندارم با این وضع همون رتبه پارسالمم بیارم 
چون میبینم یارو نظام جدیدیه با میانگین 6200 6300 میاد میگه ریاضی 65 زدم و من با بدختی شاید ریاضیو 50 زده باشم 
وقتی اینارو میبینم و تلاشام شب بیداریام از تفریح زدنام به یادم میاد میگم چراااااااااااااااااااا چراااااااااااااااااا باید تلاش کنم و نرسم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> عضو بودن که فقط یه جمیل میخواد ، چیزای دیگه ای باید داشت برای موعضه و نقد و ....


​نه جیمیل نمیخواد خیلیم فعال بودم رفیق موعضه هم کردم گوش نکردید دارید ب قهقرا میرید

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


بهترین راه حذف مباحث غیر مشترک ریاضی و فیزیکه هر چند حق انتخاب هم حقه


ممد داری راه بیراهه میری تحت تاثیر جو قرار نگیر*

----------


## meysam98

> *
> 
> تو که رتبت سه رقمی هست همه جا هم قبولی پس اینجا چیکار می کنی عجبا*


کنکور نظام جدید مثه کنکور ما نیست که شما فک کنی همون حجم رو باید تو یه سال مطالعه کُنی
فقط یه مثال میزنم:
عربی نظام قدیم :30 فصل 
عربی نظام جدید : 17 فصل
زیست نظام قدیم 267 صفحه از زیست نظام جدید بیشتر داره

پس قطعا اون برنامه ریزی های قبلی که برای قدیم میکردیم که مثلا تو 4 ماه یه کتابو تموم کنیم
تو دو ماه تموم میکنیم
به علاوه اینکه ما قبلا مطالعه داشتیم
همون مطالب ماهاست فقط کافیه روش تمرکز کنیم.

----------


## مینووو

> مگه قانون از ماتریس امار هرسال دوتا سوال بدن یا سه تا یا 5تا؟ نه قانون نیست  کنکور کنکوره یعنی باید بدونی هرچیزی ممکنه شماهم قبول کردی تو این ازمون شرکت کنی باتمام کم کاستی هاش با تموم سهمیه هاش باتموم نا برابریاش بدتر از سهمیه ایثار گران سهمیه بومی گزینیه ک طرف با 400دندون تهران میاره اما یکی با 150 هم از شهر دور نمیتونه...اینام هست نمیدونستید بدونید هرکس درس خونده باشه یکی دوتا نقطع قوت یکی دوتا ضعف میتونه قبول شه فک نکنم تواین تایپیک با تجربه تر پیشکسشوت تر ازمن تو کنکور باشه از سال 94 ازمون دادم درصد صفرم داشتم 70هم داشتم تازه 98هم محروم ودم همش بهانه س بهانه توتایپیکای مختلف گفتم قبل ازمون 98 ک بچه ها دینی  زیست شیمی خیلی دگرگ.ون کردن سال قبل تو زیست از فصلای چرت سوال ساده دادن مراقب فیزیک ریاضی باشید ممکنه از جاهای سخت زیاد بدن یا ازجاخهای اسون سوال سخت همینم شد دوتا تست احتمال دادن هرکسی نمیتونست حل کنه مشکل از خود ماست...بله قبول دارم اونی ک اومده بود گزینشی خونده بود خیلی ضرر کرد اما دیگه همینه کنکوره....طرف فرق   وظیفه سنجش با مجلس نمیدونه اومده کنکور بده طلبکاره ...خدایی ب شما صندلیم بدن روتون میشه برید بشینید دانشگاهخ؟سواد ی ادم متوسط ندارید انتظار رتبه شاخ دارید بیخیال اقا دیگه 4 5سال عمرم پای کنکور رفت تنبلی بهانه رو فرقش با ظلم میفهمم..یکی حرف قشنگی زد  گفت هرکس تو کنکور در سنخون تر تنبل تره مدعی تره ب سهمیه هرچی اعتراض میکنه


حق دارن ولی.... توی کنکور بلد بودن کافی نیست سرعت عمل هم مهمه وقتی سوالای مباحث مشترک رو بیان از تمرینای نظام جدید بدن اونا چندین بار این تمرینارو حل کردن پس سرجلسه مثل آب خوردن حل میکنن ولی نظام قدیمی که برای اولین بار این سوالارو میبینه خیلی بیشتر وقت میذاره....از اونورم از مباحث آسون نظام قدیم سوال ندن چرا؟ چونکه نظام جدید اون مباحثو ندارن اونا... پس چرا دیگ نظام قدیمیارو الاف کردن وگفتن دونوع سوال میدیم؟ واسه 99 هم سازمان سنجش باید مثل ادم دو نوع سوال طرح کنه وگرنه از قبل بگه فقط طبق نظام جدید سوال میدیدم کسیو هم سر کار نذاره

----------


## arshaa

> شماکه یه هفتس میگی نظام جدیدخوب نیس حالاچی شد به حرف من رسیدی! 
> آفرین برادرپیگیرحق انتخاب باش بخداجدیدبهتره


دقت کنی گفتم با ما فرق دارن و خوب نیست نظام جدید کنکور دادن اما فک کن کلی به ضرررت بشه
چه چاره ای داری؟

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




تو که رتبت سه رقمی هست همه جا هم قبولی پس اینجا چیکار می کنی عجبا


من همه جا قبولم اما همه جا رو نمیخوام فقط یه جا رو میخوام اونم شهید رجاییه که بومی گزینیه و تا به حال در تاریخ استان ما اتفاق نیفتاده کسی با رتبه بالای 500 قبول شده باشه
ایشالا 99 جواب کنکورتو میبینیم*

----------


## sina_u

> دوستان الان اگه انتخابی بشه سال بعد همتون جدید انتخاب میکنید؟به نظرتون میشه خودمونو با مباحثی که قبلا ندیدیم وفق بدیم و مجدد این همه منبع بگیریم و درگیر حواشی انتخاب منبع بشیم و اطلاعات قبلی خودمونو از ذهنمون پاک کنیم؟این فقط یه مشورته لطفا جبهه نگیرید


توجه کن قسمتهای زیادی از بحث ها حذف شده مثلا تو زیست . مجبوری تو یه رقابت سنگینی مثل کنکور که هر لحظش مهمه بری اینارو بخونی و این مطالب هم با کل بحثهای دیگه زیست قابل ترکیب هست.
قسمتهای مشترک هم خیلی بحثها قابل طرح هست که تو زیست جدید بهتر باز کرده و توضیح داده. یعنی ابهامات بیشتری برطرف شده تو کتاب های جدید.
کتاب زیست نظام قدیم کتابی که ازش ترجمه شده 2008 به عقب ترهست میره  تا 1995  و ... . کتاب های جدید ترجمه جدیدتر و بهتر هست برین دانلود کنین و چند مبحثو بخونین.
دروس پایه قابل تغییر نیست. و مثلا تو شیمی حفظی اضافه کردن مسئله کمتر شده. و از ریاضی و فیزیک حذف شدن مباحثی.
قواعد عربی هم قابل تغییر نیست.و کلی از لغات مشترکه.
آرایه و قرابت و زبان فارسی و .. هم قابل تغییر نیست صرفا میتونن تعدادی لغت اضافه کنن و بعضی لغاتو حذف کنن.
دینی هم کمتر شده و کتاب بهتر هم شده.
قواعد انگلیسی هم نمیتونه تغییر کنه.

تغییر نظام کاملا به نفع ماست. و دغدغه اینکه سوال چطور باشه و تراز و ... رو به هیچ وجه نداریم و هر کی بیشتر بخونه نتیجه بهتری میگیره.

----------


## sina_hp

*نه واقعا بعضی ها گوش هاشو نو بستن*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


توجه کن قسمتهای زیادی از بحث ها حذف شده مثلا تو زیست . مجبوری تو یه رقابت سنگینی مثل کنکور که هر لحظش مهمه بری اینارو بخونی و این مطالب هم با کل بحثهای دیگه زیست قابل ترکیب هست.
قسمتهای مشترک هم خیلی بحثها قابل طرح هست که تو زیست جدید بهتر باز کرده و توضیح داده. یعنی ابهامات بیشتری برطرف شده تو کتاب های جدید.
کتاب زیست نظام قدیم کتابی که ازش ترجمه شده 2008 هست اگه 1995 و ... رو در نظر نگیریم.کتاب های جدید ترجمه جدیدتر و بهتر هست برین دانلود کنین و چند مبحثو بخونین.
دروس پایه قابل تغییر نیست. و مثلا تو شیمی حفظی اضافه کردن مسئله کمتر شده. و از ریاضی و فیزیک حذف شدن مباحثی.
قواعد عربی هم قابل تغییر نیست.و کلی از لغات مشترکه.
آرایه و قرابت و زبان فارسی و .. هم قابل تغییر نیست صرفا میتونن تعدادی لغت اضافه کنن و بعضی لغاتو حذف کنن.
دینی هم کمتر شده و کتاب بهتر هم شده.
قواعد انگلیسی هم نمیتونه تغییر کنه.

تغییر نظام کاملا به نفع ماست. و دغدغه اینکه سوال چطور باشه و تراز و ... رو به هیچ وجه نداریم و هر کی بیشتر بخونه نتیجه بهتری میگیره.



چرا دروغ می گی کسی که نظام قدیم خونده نظام جدید خوندن براش از سخت هم سخت تره*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


من با زخم روده معده و هزار مرض تواین سالا کنکور دادم پس بدون مرگو دیذم با چشام دوسندارم فلیم هندیش کنم اما بدون جوری گلیموو از اب بیرون کشیدم ک فقط خدا معجزه کرد  همین توام کولر ندیدی ایشالا ی روز ده تا کولر میخری رتبت س رقمی بشه ک عالیه نشدم عب نداره


مشکل منم همینجاست که با دیسک کمر و گردن و تنگی نفس و کار اومدم کنکور دادم اونوقت یه نظام جدید رتبه مو بدزده
در سه رقمی بودن شکی نیست و همه آزمونها سنجشم رتبه م زیر 200 منطقه بوده اما مهم برای من زیر 500 بودنه بالای 500 باشم باید برم سربازی و بعدشم با این وضعیت جسمی برم کارگری کنم چون نمیتونم درس بخونم و به همین دلیلم انصراف دادم از دانشگاه که با حقوقی که دانشگاه میده بتونم درس بخونم*

----------


## meysam98

> توجه کن قسمتهای زیادی از بحث ها حذف شده مثلا تو زیست . مجبوری تو یه رقابت سنگینی مثل کنکور که هر لحظش مهمه بری اینارو بخونی و این مطالب هم با کل بحثهای دیگه زیست قابل ترکیب هست.
> قسمتهای مشترک هم خیلی بحثها قابل طرح هست که تو زیست جدید بهتر باز کرده و توضیح داده. یعنی ابهامات بیشتری برطرف شده تو کتاب های جدید.
> کتاب زیست نظام قدیم کتابی که ازش ترجمه شده 2008 هست اگه 1995 و ... رو در نظر نگیریم.کتاب های جدید ترجمه جدیدتر و بهتر هست برین دانلود کنین و چند مبحثو بخونین.
> دروس پایه قابل تغییر نیست. و مثلا تو شیمی حفظی اضافه کردن مسئله کمتر شده. و از ریاضی و فیزیک حذف شدن مباحثی.
> قواعد عربی هم قابل تغییر نیست.و کلی از لغات مشترکه.
> آرایه و قرابت و زبان فارسی و .. هم قابل تغییر نیست صرفا میتونن تعدادی لغت اضافه کنن و بعضی لغاتو حذف کنن.
> دینی هم کمتر شده و کتاب بهتر هم شده.
> قواعد انگلیسی هم نمیتونه تغییر کنه.
> 
> تغییر نظام کاملا به نفع ماست. و دغدغه اینکه سوال چطور باشه و تراز و ... رو به هیچ وجه نداریم و هر کی بیشتر بخونه نتیجه بهتری میگیره.


در روونی و ساده تر بودن کتابهای نظام جدید هیچ شکی نیست
این دوستان
بیشتر درگیر این هستن چطور منابع جدید رو تامین کُنند
خُب دوستان همون منابع نظام قدیم رو بفروشین به اون دوستانی که تمایل دارند بازم قدیم بدن .
یه چیزی دستتون میاد  یه چیزیم بزارید روش .
بهتر از اینه که آینده تون رو 1 سال دیگه و یه عمر تباه کُنید

----------


## reza2018

> خب شما که گفتی به سبطی ایمان دارم چه شد؟
> الان اون حرف سبطی که گفت تراز جداگونه میدن غلط دراومد از چی سنجش دفاع میکنی دیگه


من سازمان سنجش دفاع نکردم
 گفتم علم سنجش واندازه گیری پیچیده  تر از اون هسن که ما با سواد دبیرستان بیایم همچین نتیجه گیری هایی کنیم،و  البته گفتم بهتره تا اومده نتایج صبر کنیم تا همه چیز مشخص بشه.



> *اخه بعد اومدن نتایج هم که اعتراض فایده ای نداره!!*


تا جرمی اتفاق نیفتاده که نمیشه از کسی شکایت کرد،الان اعتراض کنیم هم بی فایدس.

----------


## یار و غار تویی

کسایی که توانایی مالی ندارن یه کانال تلگرام هست تمام کتاب های نظام جدید و قدیم گذاشته برای دانلود 
در تلگرام اسم کتاب های کمک آموزشی رو سرچ کنید نتونستید تگش اینه _konkor_book_pdf

----------


## METTIX

> *
> 
> دقیقا چند نفر که حق انتخاب می خوان اومدن جو دارن جوری جلوه میدن که انگار ۹۸ به ضرر نظام قدیم ها بوده در حالی که دروغه نظام قدیم ها نباید تحت تاثیر جو قرار بگیرن توی کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ هیچ نظام قدیمی که درسخون بوده ضرر نمی کنه متاسفانه به عده هم تحت تاثیر این جو دروغین قرار گرفتن آگاه باشید که یه عده که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن دارن برای رسیدن به هدفشون نظام قدیم ها رو می کوبن نظام قدیم ها باهاشون همراه نشن*


من درسخون بودم تو نظام قدیم پارسالم 1500 منطقه سه اوردم 
امسالم ترازام بهتر از پارسال بود ولی کنکور 98 نظام قدیم سخت تر از نظام جدید بوده از هر دبیری میخوای بپرس 
با این وضع تراز دهی هم امید ندارم رتبه پارسالم بیارم چون میبینم طرف نظام جدیدی با میانگین 6200 میاد میگه ریاضیو 65 زدم و من با تراز 7100 بزور ریاضیو 50 زدم اریان حیدری ک یکی معروفترین دبیرای ریاضی کشور میگفت ریاضی 98 در حد ریاضی 94 سخت بوده 
حالا با این وضع باید همگی با یه درصد یکسان تراز یکسانی بگیرن؟؟؟؟
منی که اونهمه درس خوندم شبا بیدار موندم فقط به خاطر اینکه نظام قدیمم باید اینجوری سرم بیاد؟؟؟

----------


## sina_u

> در روونی و ساده تر بودن کتابهای نظام جدید هیچ شکی نیست
> این دوستان
> بیشتر درگیر این هستن چطور منابع جدید رو تامین کُنند
> خُب دوستان همون منابع نظام قدیم رو بفروشین به اون دوستانی که تمایل دارند بازم قدیم بدن .
> یه چیزی دستتون میاد  یه چیزیم بزارید روش .
> بهتر از اینه که آینده تون رو 1 سال دیگه و یه عمر تباه کُنید


دیگه مجبوریم کار دیگه ای نمیشه کرد.
قبلا مثال زدم مثل کسی هستیم که وسائل صخره نوردی خریدیم. 
الان جاده صاف شده و باید کفش دویدن بخریم نمیشه با همون کفشها و ... تو رقابت پیروز شد. 
در هر حال ما مبحبوریم نظام جدیدو بخونیم یعنی من شخصا اگه قرار باشه سال بعد به همین منوال باشه هم نظام قدیمو می خونم و هم جدیدو چون تو زیست خیلی مباحث قابل مطرح شدنه که مشترکه و تو نظام جدید بهتر بحث شده.

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> *
> 
> مشکل منم همینجاست که با دیسک کمر و گردن و تنگی نفس و کار اومدم کنکور دادم اونوقت یه نظام جدید رتبه مو بدزده
> در سه رقمی بودن شکی نیست و همه آزمونها سنجشم رتبه م زیر 200 منطقه بوده اما مهم برای من زیر 500 بودنه بالای 500 باشم باید برم سربازی و بعدشم با این وضعیت جسمی برم کارگری کنم چون نمیتونم درس بخونم و به همین دلیلم انصراف دادم از دانشگاه که با حقوقی که دانشگاه میده بتونم درس بخونم*


شما که سطح درسیتون خوبه به نظرتون کدوم نظام به نفعمونه شرکت کنیم ؟میشه تو 1سال مسلط بشیم به نظام جدید؟

----------


## saj8jad

*https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط METTIX


من درسخون بودم تو نظام قدیم پارسالم 1500 منطقه سه اوردم 
امسالم ترازام بهتر از پارسال بود ولی کنکور 98 نظام قدیم سخت تر از نظام جدید بوده از هر دبیری میخوای بپرس 
با این وضع تراز دهی هم امید ندارم رتبه پارسالم بیارم چون میبینم طرف نظام جدیدی با میانگین 6200 میاد میگه ریاضیو 65 زدم و من با تراز 7100 بزور ریاضیو 50 زدم اریان حیدری ک یکی معروفترین دبیرای ریاضی کشور میگفت ریاضی 98 در حد ریاضی 94 سخت بوده 
حالا با این وضع باید همگی با یه درصد یکسان تراز یکسانی بگیرن؟؟؟؟
منی که اونهمه درس خوندم شبا بیدار موندم فقط به خاطر اینکه نظام قدیمم باید اینجوری سرم بیاد؟؟؟



بدون که درکت میکنم
تازه کار از کار گذشته
بهتره با خونسردی تصمیم بگیریم که چه خاکی تو سرمون کنیم*

----------


## sina_u

> شما که سطح درسیتون خوبه به نظرتون کدوم نظام به نفعمونه شرکت کنیم ؟میشه تو 1سال مسلط بشیم به نظام جدید؟


تجربی نیست رشته اش.
باید از کسی که تجربی هست بپرسی.
چون یکی از مشکلات اصلی ما حجم مباحث زیست هست.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط METTIX


من درسخون بودم تو نظام قدیم پارسالم 1500 منطقه سه اوردم 
امسالم ترازام بهتر از پارسال بود ولی کنکور 98 نظام قدیم سخت تر از نظام جدید بوده از هر دبیری میخوای بپرس 
با این وضع تراز دهی هم امید ندارم رتبه پارسالم بیارم چون میبینم طرف نظام جدیدی با میانگین 6200 میاد میگه ریاضیو 65 زدم و من با تراز 7100 بزور ریاضیو 50 زدم اریان حیدری ک یکی معروفترین دبیرای ریاضی کشور میگفت ریاضی 98 در حد ریاضی 94 سخت بوده 
حالا با این وضع باید همگی با یه درصد یکسان تراز یکسانی بگیرن؟؟؟؟
منی که اونهمه درس خوندم شبا بیدار موندم فقط به خاطر اینکه نظام قدیمم باید اینجوری سرم بیاد؟؟؟


من شما رو دیدم شما از بهمن شروع به درس خوندن کردی و تازه بار ها هم توی انجمن بودی شما برای درس وقت کامل نذاشتی شما از الان تا کنکور ۹۹ بخون بهت قول میدم این حرفی که الان زدی پس بگیری تحت تاثیر جو قرار نگیر اینا دارن دروغ می گن*

----------


## sina_hp

*چند نفر که حق انتخاب می خوان اومدن جو دارن جوری جلوه میدن که انگار ۹۸ به ضرر نظام قدیم ها بوده در حالی که دروغه نظام قدیم ها نباید تحت تاثیر جو قرار بگیرن توی کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ هیچ نظام قدیمی که درسخون بوده ضرر نمی کنه متاسفانه به عده هم تحت تاثیر این جو دروغین قرار گرفتن آگاه باشید که یه عده که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن دارن برای رسیدن به هدفشون نظام قدیم ها رو می کوبن نظام قدیم ها باهاشون همراه نشن*

----------


## reza2018

> من درسخون بودم تو نظام قدیم پارسالم 1500 منطقه سه اوردم 
> امسالم ترازام بهتر از پارسال بود ولی کنکور 98 نظام قدیم سخت تر از نظام جدید بوده از هر دبیری میخوای بپرس 
> با این وضع تراز دهی هم امید ندارم رتبه پارسالم بیارم چون میبینم طرف نظام جدیدی با میانگین 6200 میاد میگه ریاضیو 65 زدم و من با تراز 7100 بزور ریاضیو 50 زدم اریان حیدری ک یکی معروفترین دبیرای ریاضی کشور میگفت ریاضی 98 در حد ریاضی 94 سخت بوده 
> حالا با این وضع باید همگی با یه درصد یکسان تراز یکسانی بگیرن؟؟؟؟
> منی که اونهمه درس خوندم شبا بیدار موندم فقط به خاطر اینکه نظام قدیمم باید اینجوری سرم بیاد؟؟؟


عزیز بعضی ها دارن جو الکی میدن ومتاسفانه اغلب بچه ها هم تحت تاثیر قرار گرفتن.
مثلا همون سوال قایق در ریاضی امسال رو در نظر بگیر،الان دارن میگن اون سوال برای نظام قدیما سخت بوده ولی برای نظام جدید ها آسون بوده،جالب که آقای معینی در تحلیل سوالات ریاضی نظام جدید اون سوال رو جزو سوالای سخت در نظر گرفته.

----------


## METTIX

> *
> 
> من شما رو دیدم شما از بهمن شروع به درس خوندن کردی و تازه بار ها هم توی انجمن بودی شما برای درس وقت کامل نذاشتی شما از الان تا کنکور ۹۹ بخون بهت قول میدم این حرفی که الان زدی پس بگیری تحت تاثیر جو قرار نگیر اینا دارن دروغ می گن*


چرا چرت میگی 
برو تو تاپیک شروع مطالعه نظام قدیم ثبت از 17 اذر رو ببین 
من او مهرماه شروع کرده بودم 
بارها توی انجمن بودن دلیل بر تنبلی و درس نخون بودن و بهانه اوردن من هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## HiGh-lEvEl

[QUOTE=Sanaz18;1503409]


> اگر
>  اینقدر تشنه دیده شدنی و طالب فحش اینجا جاش نیست برو خونتون کارت را میفته


میگم تو که ادم عصبی طوری هستی و همرو گاز میگیری  :Yahoo (76):   یه کاری با سینا کن این طرفا پیداش نشه
اون رو مخ تره :Yahoo (76): 
 @Sanaz18@

----------


## amirxxz

انصافا دعوا نکنید من نظام جدید هستم تو عمومی ها تاریخ ادبیات و عربی ندا منادا و یه سری سوال اعراب گذاری و داشتن مشارالیه با ما متفاوت بودن در واقع تاریخ ادبیات ما در مقابل اونا هیچه(برا ما یه تست اومد که اونم احتمالا چون از فهرست منابع بود حذف شه)دینی و زبان که هیچی تو ریاضی هم بیشترین تفاوت داشتن هذلولی هستش و من چیز دیگه ای خاطرم نیست فیزیک هم که یک چیز ثابته اما ما باز هم تو مدارامون خازن و تو حرکت شناسی حرکت دایره ای رو نداشتیم...شیمی ولی کتاب ما فقط حفظیاتش زیاد بود و خب سطح سوالا دیگه دست ما نبوده گه مال نظام قدیم سخت تر بوده یا نه....و اما زیست شناسی به نظرم هرکی با نظام قدیما تو این مورد بحث کنه واقعا یه مقدار مشکل داره ۳ فصل باکتری ویروس قارچ دارن که مباحث واقعا گسترده ای هستن بنده شخصا چون دور دنیا میزدم سوالایی از نظام قدیم داشت که مجبور شدم یه نگاهی به کتاب سال پیششون تو مبحث شارش انرژی بندازم که هم چرخه کربس و هم کالوینشون با جزئیات بیشتری کشیده شده بود موارد ریز زیادی داشت...در کل میخوام به عنوان یه نظام جدید حق رو به نظام قدیمای عزیز بدم ... شما عزیزان درگیر بازی کثیفی شدین لعنت به کسی که اومد و ابتدایی رو کرد ۶ سال تا این مشکلات ایجاد بشه.... براتون(نظام قدیم و جدید) بهترین هارو آرزو دارم و توکلتون همیشه به خدا باشه ...
یا حق

----------


## METTIX

> عزیز بعضی ها دارن جو الکی میدن ومتاسفانه اغلب بچه ها هم تحت تاثیر قرار گرفتن.
> مثلا همون سوال قایق در ریاضی امسال رو در نظر بگیر،الان دارن میگن اون سوال برای نظام قدیما سخت بوده ولی برای نظام جدید ها آسون بوده،جالب که آقای معینی در تحلیل سوالات ریاضی نظام جدید اون سوال رو جزو سوالای سخت در نظر گرفته.


مهم اینه مشابه اون سوال تو تمرینای کتاب نظام جدیدا بوده ولی توی کتاب نظام قدیما اصلا همچین جیزی مطرح نشده و تو هیچ کنکور نظام قدیمی شبیه این سوال نیومده بود

----------


## parsa01

سلام بر دوستان ، نمیدونم (بعضی) دوستان نظام قدیم چرا همش نیمه خالی لیوانو میبینن ، چرا نمیگین که دینی شما اسون تر بود؟ اگه معیارتون نظر سنجی کانونه تو درس دینی 11 درصد نظام قدیما گفتن دشوار بوده ولی نظام جدید 33 درصد ! در درس ادبیات هم 54 درصد نظام جدیدا گفتن دشوار بوده ولی43 درصد نظام قدیم گفتن دشوار بوده ، حرفتون مبنی بر ریاضی و فیزیک درسته ولی راجع عمومی ها که به نظرم اگه کسی معترض باشه بیشتر نظام جدیده تا قدیم

----------


## sina_u

> چرا چرت میگی 
> برو تو تاپیک شروع مطالعه نظام قدیم ثبت از 17 اذر رو ببین 
> من او مهرماه شروع کرده بودم 
> بارها توی انجمن بودن دلیل بر تنبلی و درس نخون بودن و بهانه اوردن من هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نظام جدیدی هست 99 کنکور داره.
تلاشش قابل ستایشه.

----------


## amureza

مسلما این نحوه ترازدهی بدون هیچ شکی منجر به این میشه که داوطلبای نظام قدیم ورودشون به رشته های خوب دانشگاه به شدت گمتر از میانگین سال های قبل بشه  ... بعد هم چهار تا مسئول سنجش میان امار کلی همه رتبه ها و رشته ها رو با هم مقایسه میکنن و به این نتیجه میرسن که فرقی با سال های قبل نداشته 
یه عده هم اینجا نظرشون اینه که به ضرر نظام قدیم نخواهد شد ولی خواهیم دید .

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

تو بلاتکلیفی گیر کردیم خدایا هم باید فشار درسو تحمل کنیم هم حواشی .متاسفانه مشاورا هم دروغگو و غیرقابل اعتماد شدن

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahtab sdghn


شما که سطح درسیتون خوبه به نظرتون کدوم نظام به نفعمونه شرکت کنیم ؟میشه تو 1سال مسلط بشیم به نظام جدید؟


برای زیست نمیتونم نظر بدم چون رشته م ریاضیه
اما عمومیا و درسهای ریاضی فیزیک و شیمی نظام جدید ساده و در عین حال منسجمه و میشه خیلی زودتر از نظام قدیم روش مسلط شد*

----------


## sina_u

> تو بلاتکلیفی گیر کردیم خدایا هم باید فشار درسو تحمل کنیم هم حواشی .متاسفانه مشاورا هم دروغگو و غیرقابل اعتماد شدن


مباحث مشترکو بخون.
نیم نگاهی هم به زیست نظام جدید داشته باش.
این قصه سر دراز داره.
گند این موضوع بعد اعلام نتایج در میاد.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


عزیز بعضی ها دارن جو الکی میدن ومتاسفانه اغلب بچه ها هم تحت تاثیر قرار گرفتن.
مثلا همون سوال قایق در ریاضی امسال رو در نظر بگیر،الان دارن میگن اون سوال برای نظام قدیما سخت بوده ولی برای نظام جدید ها آسون بوده،جالب که آقای معینی در تحلیل سوالات ریاضی نظام جدید اون سوال رو جزو سوالای سخت در نظر گرفته.


دقیقا واقعا فشار طبیعی بعد کنکور حواس بچه ها رو پرت کرده*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n




برای زیست نمیتونم نظر بدم چون رشته م ریاضیه
اما عمومیا و درسهای ریاضی فیزیک و شیمی نظام جدید ساده و در عین حال منسجمه و میشه خیلی زودتر از نظام قدیم روش مسلط شد


برای یه دانشجو بله چون ۹۹ قبول نشه برای سال ها بعد می مونه و چیزی برای از دست دادن نداره ولی برای یه کسی که نظام قدیم بوده سخته تسلط بر کتاب های جدید*

----------


## DR._.ALI

ظلم آشکار در حق داوطلبان نظام قدیم.حالا نتایج که اومد متوجه میشید که ظرفیت بسیار زیادی از قبولی ها رو نظام جدیدها پر میکنند و چه بسا داوطلب نظام قدیم با رتبه و تراز خیلی خوب از تحصیل در رشته های تاپ جا بمونه چرا که پای یک نظام جدید در میان است :Yahoo (110):

----------


## amureza

اگر از نظر شما سوال سحتی که تمرین کتاب درسی نظام جدیده و بارها دیده برای نظام قدیم هم همونقدر حلش طول میکشه ، برای دیگران اینطور نیست

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR._.ALI


ظلم آشکار در حق داوطلبان نظام قدیم.حالا نتایج که اومد متوجه میشید که ظرفیت بسیار زیادی از قبولی ها رو نظام جدیدها پر میکنند و چه بسا داوطلب نظام قدیم با رتبه و تراز خیلی خوب از تحصیل در رشته های تاپ جا بمونه چرا که پای یک نظام جدید در میان است


هیچ نظام قدیمی که رتبه و تراز خوب داشته ضرر نمی کنه*

----------


## Sanaz18

> عزیز بعضی ها دارن جو الکی میدن ومتاسفانه اغلب بچه ها هم تحت تاثیر قرار گرفتن.
> مثلا همون سوال قایق در ریاضی امسال رو در نظر بگیر،الان دارن میگن اون سوال برای نظام قدیما سخت بوده ولی برای نظام جدید ها آسون بوده،جالب که آقای معینی در تحلیل سوالات ریاضی نظام جدید اون سوال رو جزو سوالای سخت در نظر گرفته.


13980414Pim53sl421.pdf
این بخون تا نامردی نسبت به  قدیما ببینی

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> *
> 
> برای زیست نمیتونم نظر بدم چون رشته م ریاضیه
> اما عمومیا و درسهای ریاضی فیزیک و شیمی نظام جدید ساده و در عین حال منسجمه و میشه خیلی زودتر از نظام قدیم روش مسلط شد*


خب الان که انتخابی بودن مشخص نیست چیکار کنیم
بهتر نیست واسه تراز جدا تلاش کنیم؟

----------


## sina_hp

*امسال ریاضی و فیزیک برای نظام جدید ها هم سخت بودن*

----------


## DR._.ALI

> *
> 
> هیچ نظام قدیمی که رتبه و تراز خوب داشته ضرر نمی کنه*


چون نمرات دو نظام به صورت جداگانه ترازبندی نمیشه کاملا به ضرر داوطلبای نظام قدیمه.

----------


## Gladiator

سلام دراين  اطلاعيه گفته شده براي هر دو نظام به طور كلي تراز داده ميشود و بر اساس  پاسخ گويي بچه هاي دو نظام به سوالاتشان به صورت جدا گونه تراز داده نميشود  و اين (عين بي عدالتي)است چرا كه حتي منابع دو نظام آموزشي هم از لحاظ حجم  با هم متفاوت بوده به عنوان مثال مجموع كتب زيست نظام جديد حدود250 صفحه  از كتب نظام قديم كمتر بوده است و اين طبيعي است كه بچه هاي نظام جديد  عملكرد بهتري داشته باشند.همه اين ها چيزي را جز ضرر بچه هاي نظام قديم را  به دنبال ندارد حتي دبيران هم معتقدند سوالات نظام جديد از سوالات  نظام قديم راحت تر بوده است ودر يك سطح نبوده عدالت اينجاست كه داوطلبان هر  نظام بر اساس پاسخگويي همان نظام اموزشي تراز بندي شوند و بعد رتبه بندي  شوند.

----------


## DR._.ALI

سبطی هم زورش اومده یه عده کانال و گروه زدن توقع داره همه برن تو کانال اون عضو شن  :Yahoo (110): برو جمعش کن عامو ما خودمون زغالیم همه رو رنگ میکنیم  :Yahoo (106):  سبطی توهم فاز مثبتا رو نگیر که پیک چند باری دستت دیدم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




برای یه دانشجو بله چون ۹۹ قبول نشه برای سال ها بعد می مونه و چیزی برای از دست دادن نداره ولی برای یه کسی که نظام قدیم بوده سخته تسلط بر کتاب های جدید


من دانشجوی انصرافی روزانه هستم
اتفاقا یه دانشجو انصرافی روزانه نمیتونه واسه سالهای بعد بمونه چون بعد یک سال اگه قبول نشه باید بره سربازی
کتابهای نظام جدیدو دیدم و واقعا ساده تر از قدیمه
کسی که قدیمو خونده باشه قطعا میتونه خیلی راحتتر رو نظام جدید مسلط بشه*

----------


## SARA_J

Sina_hpواقعا خیلی تحمل کردم که چیزی نگم امانمیشه!!!برادرعزیز تومگه نمیگی کنکورقدیم خوبه خب بفرمابروسردرست سه ساعته اینجا چکارمیکنی؟؟؟ تومخ ماروواسه دوکنکوره شدن 99خوردی! حالا بازم که اینجایی وداری حرفای بی اساس میزنی؟؟ برادرعزیزچرا همش اصرارررررداری حرفای بی منطق بزنی؟؟

پ.ن: mohammad1397هم آخرش قانع شد و یع ذره منطق ازش دیدیم اما توهمچنان ........... :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SARA_J

> سبطی هم زورش اومده یه عده کانال و گروه زدن توقع داره همه برن تو کانال اون عضو شن برو جمعش کن عامو ما خودمون زغالیم همه رو رنگ میکنیم  سبطی توهم فاز مثبتا رو نگیر که پیک چند باری دستت دیدم


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): ولش کن علی مرتیکه دیوونس

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahtab sdghn


خب الان که انتخابی بودن مشخص نیست چیکار کنیم
بهتر نیست واسه تراز جدا تلاش کنیم؟


شما کلا از حاشیه دوری کن و واسه هیچی تلاش نکن حتی اگه شرایط فعلی به ضررت باشه
شما فقط و فقط به درس خوندنت ادامه بده و رو مباحث مشترک مسلط شو تا تکلیف مشخص بشه*

----------


## chocolate

> Sina_hpواقعا خیلی تحمل کردم که چیزی نگم امانمیشه!!!برادرعزیز تومگه نمیگی کنکورقدیم خوبه خب بفرمابروسردرست سه ساعته اینجا چکارمیکنی؟؟؟ تومخ ماروواسه دوکنکوره شدن 99خوردی! حالا بازم که اینجایی وداری حرفای بی اساس میزنی؟؟ برادرعزیزچرا همش اصرارررررداری حرفای بی منطق بزنی؟؟
> 
> پ.ن: mohammad1397هم آخرش قانع شد و یع ذره منطق ازش دیدیم اما توهمچنان ...........


اجی! "سخت است فهماندن چیزی به کسی که منفعتش در نفهمیدن است"

----------


## SARA_J

> خب الان که انتخابی بودن مشخص نیست چیکار کنیم
> بهتر نیست واسه تراز جدا تلاش کنیم؟


نه.
ماازفروردین داریم تلاش میکنیم وپستوتماسو...که آقا حق انتخاب بدین اماهنوزموفق نشدیم بعدبه نظر خودت تو20روزمیتونی خدایی نفهم روقانع کنی که نظام قدیم ضررمیکنه !!

----------


## arshaa

مباحث مشتركو بخونيد
حق انتخاب دادن بريد نظام جديد
پيشاپيش بدونيد كتاباشون با ما فرق داره اينطورم كه ميگن نيست...

----------


## sina_hp

*خودتون بکشید هم نمی تونید نظام قدیم ها رو با دروغ هاتون بکوبید نتیجه کنکور ۹۸ هر چی باشه به نفع هر دو نظام هست بقیش دروغ یه عده هست که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن*

----------


## parsa01

> *امسال ریاضی و فیزیک برای نظام جدید ها هم سخت بودن*


اره والا این دوستان نظام قدیم جای ما نظر میدن و میگن خیلی روان بوده در صورتیکه ریاضیش برای من از قلمچی و دور دنیا و گزینه 2 سخت تر بود و بدترین درصد که فک میکردم شد ، فیزیک سخت نبود متوسط بود

----------


## arshaa

> نه.
> ماازفروردین داریم تلاش میکنیم وپستوتماسو...که آقا حق انتخاب بدین اماهنوزموفق نشدیم بعدبه نظر خودت تو20روزمیتونی خدایی نفهم روقانع کنی که نظام قدیم ضررمیکنه !!


بدبختي اينجاست يه دليلي خدايي پيش خودش داره كه ميگه هركي بايد لزوما تو نظام خودش كنكور بده 
فك نكنم حق انتخابو بدن...،

----------


## mmr

بیگ لایک 


> *
> 
> بله بله لابدم الان گوشی به دست زیر باد کولر داری اینارو مینویسی
> تنها کسایی به تدبیر خدا اعتقاد دارن که تو ناز و نعمت بزرگ شدن نه یکی مثل من
> شما هم پدرت تو این دولت مشغول به کاره و حقوق میگیره که داری طرفداریشو میکنی و از بی عدالتی بی خبری
> شما هم کاربر فیکی چون دقیقا 4 روزه که عضو شدی
> لابد از اینایی هستی که میشینن به جای 10 نفر مینویسی و از ایران حمایت میکنن
> اینو بدون که سنجش عدالت نداره که اگه داشت این همه سهمیه نمیداد بیرون که من نتونم سال اول تو رشته دلخواهم قبول بشم
> تو مصاحبه یه نفر جلوم بود اون کسی نبود جز یه سهمیه ای که رتبه شم از من بدتر بود اما چون سهمیه داشت و باباش تو سپاه بود قبول شد
> تف تو این عدالت*

----------


## sina_hp

*حق انتخاب هم بهتون نمی دن بعداً می فهمید هر چند خیلی هاتون فهمیدین واسه همینه دارید نظام قدیم ها رو می کوبید با دروغ هاتون*

----------


## parsa01

> بدبختي اينجاست يه دليلي خدايي پيش خودش داره كه ميگه هركي بايد لزوما تو نظام خودش كنكور بده 
> فك نكنم حق انتخابو بدن...،


این دو نوع سوال در 99 که به خاطر اینکه یه عده کمپین درست کردن گفتن ، سبطی اصل کاری بود که گند زد کلا معلوم نیست دبیره ، چیه هرکی باید بره سمت کارای خودش دبیر فارسی رو به چه اعتراض

----------


## saj8jad

> مباحث مشتركو بخونيد
> حق انتخاب دادن بريد نظام جديد
> پيشاپيش بدونيد كتاباشون با ما فرق داره اينطورم كه ميگن نيست...


اکثریت با توجه به این شرایط به این نتیجه رسیدند که با این شرایط 99 کنکور نظام قدیم دادن یعنی خریت و نفهمی
اونایی هم که از قصد نمیخوان حقیقت رو بفهمند و میخوان با این شرایط غیر برابر نظام قدیم کنکور بدن بسیار خوب خوشحال به حالشون! ، راه بازه جدا هم درازه

----------


## SARA_J

> بدبختي اينجاست يه دليلي خدايي پيش خودش داره كه ميگه هركي بايد لزوما تو نظام خودش كنكور بده 
> فك نكنم حق انتخابو بدن...،


بیشتراز20نفرشکایت کردن دیوان عدالت . تروخدا شماهاهم شکایت کنید بلکه خدایی ضایع بشه 
بخدا اعصاب واسم نمونده دیگه

----------


## irani7878

> ایییییییی خدا یع نفربیاد بره سبطیوبیارههههه اخه قهر کرده رفته خونه ننش
> یکی نیست بگه اخه فضول باشی توخودت همه جاخودتومیندازی وسط وگرنه کسی کاری باهات نداشت ! همین سبطی اگه دخالت نمیکرد الان 99کنکورتک نظامه بودواینقدراسترس نمیکشیدیم سرحق انتخاب!!! 
> یع جوری منت میذاره انگارچیکارکرده تاالان ! جز اینکه ر.یده توهمه چی و وعده های دروغی داده ایاکاردیگه ای کرده؟؟
> 
> پ.ن: بچه ها از سبطی فاصله بگیرید تروخدا بیاین باهمدیگه اعتراض کنیم بلکه کنکور99انتخابی شد


چقدر داری درست میگی :Yahoo (13): 
از الانم شروع کرده میگه شرایط تاثیر معدل امسال پیچیدست باید بیشتر تلاش کرد تا مثبت بمونه!!
در صورتی که امسال خیلی احتمال مثبت موندن معدل از سال قبل بیشتره! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

دوستان کی مشخص میشه حق انتخاب 99؟

----------


## SARA_J

> این دو نوع سوال در 99 که به خاطر اینکه یه عده کمپین درست کردن گفتن ، سبطی اصل کاری بود که گند زد کلا معلوم نیست دبیره ، چیه هرکی باید بره سمت کارای خودش دبیر فارسی رو به چه اعتراض


اره بخدا یادته چجوری جومیدادوکمپین میزد!منم میگم واسه چی سبطی مثل قاشق نشسته خودشومیندازه وسط همه چی!! 
بره به کتاباوهرزاموزان بپردازه خیلی بهتره . ازدیداین اقاهمه جعال! وهرزاموزن اخه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## reza2018

> هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره که سنجش حق انتخاب میده صرفا همش امیدواری هستش
> تا زمانی که همه خواهان حق انتخاب نباشند و اعتراض نکنند سنجش عمرا حق انتخاب بده





> از کمپین حمایت کنید و لینکش رو نشر بدید *https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*
> همچنین با خبرگزاری ها و خبرنگاران مکاتبه کنید تا موضوع حق انتخاب رو پیگیری کنند
> 
> *پ.ن :* من شخصا بعید میدونم سنجش بیاد مباحث غیرمشترک نظام قدیم رو رسما حذف کنه، بنابراین بهترین راهکار اینه که پیگیر حق انتخاب باشید





> *
> نظام قدیمی های کنکور 98 از کمپین زیر همه فورا حمایت کنین
> https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545
> *





> دوستان بحث الکی نکنین و اعصاب و روانتون رو بهم نریزید
> از کمپین حمایت کنید فورا تا امشب آمارش بالا بره تا ببینیم فردا فارس نیوز پیگیری میکنه چی میشه





> *https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545*





> اکثریت با توجه به این شرایط به این نتیجه رسیدند که با این شرایط 99 کنکور نظام قدیم دادن یعنی خریت و نفهمی
> اونایی هم که از قصد نمیخوان حقیقت رو بفهمند و میخوان با این شرایط غیر برابر نظام قدیم کنکور بدن بسیار خوب خوشحال به حالشون! ، راه بازه جدا هم درازه


باز بگید این موضوع ربطی به حق انتخاب کنکور 99 نداره!!

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> چقدر داری درست میگی
> از الانم شروع کرده میگه شرایط تاثیر معدل امسال پیچیدست باید بیشتر تلاش کرد تا مثبت بمونه!!
> در صورتی که امسال خیلی احتمال مثبت موندن معدل از سال قبل بیشتره!


چرا پیچیده؟99چه فرقی با 98داشته؟پر واضحه باید مثبت بمونه

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان کی مشخص میشه حق انتخاب 99؟


سبطی گفت تا سه هفته دیگه ظاهرا جلسه سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو برگزار میشه و تبصره میزنن که نظام قدیما بتونن 99 حق انتخاب داشته باشند
audio_2019-07-06_21-42-18

----------


## SARA_J

> دوستان کی مشخص میشه حق انتخاب 99؟


معلوم نیست تامهرماه احتمالا طول بکشه اما اگرخودتودوس داری وواسه من بدبختم دلت سوخت یه زنگ به سنجش بزن وشماهم پیگیری کن چون یک دست صدانداره!

----------


## UNI7ED

عمق فاجعه از اونجایی نشأت میگیره که یک نظام قدیم همه مباحث مشترک و غیر مشترک بخونه تمام و کمال ! از ترس اینکه شاید دوباره از غیر مشترک ها بدهند ! ایا این شرایط یکسان و برابر هست ؟ بهترین کار برای نظام قدیم اینه که مباحث غیر مشترک رسما حذف بشه

----------


## irani7878

> *حق انتخاب هم بهتون نمی دن بعداً می فهمید هر چند خیلی هاتون فهمیدین واسه همینه دارید نظام قدیم ها رو می کوبید با دروغ هاتون*


دقیقا ...اصلا ممکن نیست حق انخاب بدن....سنجش واقعا زحمت کشیده که برای 99 هم دو نوع کنکور برگذار میکنه...اونوقت دیگه دو کنکوره بودن معنی نداره...شاید 90 درصد بر نظام جدید کنکور بدن بعد سنجش برای 10 درصد بیاد سوال جداگانه طرح کنه؟! :Yahoo (13): 
داداش یه سری عادت دارن برای هرچی اعتراض کنن...سوال کنکور اسون باشه میگن بدبخت شدیم سخت باشه بیچاره شدیم...اصلا تکلیفشون معلوم نیست...بذار نتیجه ها بیاد همه میفهمن که چیزی تغییری نخواهد کرد یه کمی صبر فقط...

----------


## amureza

فعلا مشکل اصلی کنکور امسال بچه های نظام قدیمه امیدوارم کوتاه نیاید

----------


## saj8jad

> باز بگید این موضوع ربطی به حق انتخاب کنکور 99 نداره!!


گرامی وقتی غرض داری کاریت نمیشه کرد
این کمپین مال کنکور 98 هستش برو ببینش حداقل بعد نقل قول بگیر!!
*https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545*

----------


## SARA_J

> سبطی گفت تا سه هفته دیگه ظاهرا جلسه سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو برگزار میشه و تبصره میزنن که نظام قدیما بتونن 99 حق انتخاب داشته باشند
> audio_2019-07-06_21-42-18


سجادتروامام حسین جان عزیزت قسمت میدم اسم سبطیونیار بخداکهیرمیزنم!
واقعا هنوزباورت نشده که حرفای سبطی ازمفتم مفت تره؟؟؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> عمق فاجعه از اونجایی نشأت میگیره که یک نظام قدیم همه مباحث مشترک و غیر مشترک بخونه تمام و کمال ! از ترس اینکه شاید دوباره از غیر مشترک ها بدهند ! ایا این شرایط یکسان و برابر هست ؟ بهترین کار برای نظام قدیم اینه که مباحث غیر مشترک رسما حذف بشه


عذرمیخوام من متوجه نشدم مگه قرار بود فقط از مباحث مشترک سوال بدن واسه قدیم؟؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> سجادتروامام حسین جان عزیزت قسمت میدم اسم سبطیونیار بخداکهیرمیزنم!
> واقعا هنوزباورت نشده که حرفای سبطی ازمفتم مفت تره؟؟؟


من نمیدونم سبطی چجور ادمیه ولی خب تنها حامی واسه تاثیر مثبته که میشناسم اگه قهر کنه چیکار کنیم

----------


## saj8jad

> سجادتروامام حسین جان عزیزت قسمت میدم اسم سبطیونیار بخداکهیرمیزنم!
> واقعا هنوزباورت نشده که حرفای سبطی ازمفتم مفت تره؟؟؟


میخواید من اصلا حرف نزم؟!

اون پسره رفته پست های من رو یکی یکی گشته و نقل گرفته که تو از حق انتخاب داری حرف میزنی و ربطی به موضوع تاپیک نداره
 یکی نیست بگه عزیز جان این موضوع دقیقا مرتبط چرا چون با این شرایط نابرابر و ظالمانه خریت محضه کسی 99 نظام قدیم کنکور بده چون همه جوره به ضررشه 
دو تا راهکار میمونه یکی اینکه مباحث غیرمشترک رو حذف کنن و یکی هم حق انتخاب بدن
باز بگید ربطی نداره!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SARA_J

> من نمیدونم سبطی چجور ادمیه ولی خب تنها حامی واسه تاثیر مثبته که میشناسم اگه قهر کنه چیکار کنیم


به درک که قهرمیکنه پس خودمون چکاره ایم؟؟ بخدا ماایرانیاعادت کردیم که بشینیم که حقمونوبخورن وخودمون هیچ کاری نکنیم
بخدا ازدست این مرتیکه اونقدرعصبانیم که حدنداره

----------


## irani7878

> من نمیدونم سبطی چجور ادمیه ولی خب تنها حامی واسه تاثیر مثبته که میشناسم اگه قهر کنه چیکار کنیم


قهر کنه؟! :Yahoo (20): 
از این راه مشهور شده و تا حدی محبوب...فالووراش 2 هزارتا بود الان شده 20 هزارتا... :Yahoo (56): 
شما خیالت راحت تا کنکور هست سبطی هست...!
تاثیرم مثبته خیالت تخت :Yahoo (105):

----------


## irani7878

> به درک که قهرمیکنه پس خودمون چکاره ایم؟؟ بخدا ماایرانیاعادت کردیم که بشینیم که حقمونوبخورن وخودمون هیچ کاری نکنیم
> بخدا ازدست این مرتیکه اونقدرعصبانیم که حدنداره


درکتون میکنم چون مننم خیلی این روزا عصبی ام...به خدا کنکور خودش چیزی نداره و رقابت نسبتا خوبیه...ولی این اخبارش ادم رو سکته میده...یه روز تاثیر قطعی یه روز دو کنکوره بودن...یه روز حق انتخاب...یه روز حذف کنکور...ولی اقای سبطی کلا نفوذ خوبی داره و خییلی میتونه کمک کنه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> درکتون میکنم چون مننم خیلی این روزا عصبی ام...به خدا کنکور خودش چیزی نداره و رقابت نسبتا خوبیه...ولی این اخبارش ادم رو سکته میده...یه روز تاثیر قطعی یه روز دو کنکوره بودن...یه روز حق انتخاب...یه روز حذف کنکور...ولی اقای سبطی کلا نفوذ خوبی داره و خییلی میتونه کمک کنه


اره راه به نتیجه رسیدن اعتراض رو بلده

----------


## irani7878

> چرا پیچیده؟99چه فرقی با 98داشته؟پر واضحه باید مثبت بمونه


میخواد بازار گرمی کنه و در نهایت سوپرمن وار بیاد بگه من تاثیر رو مثبت کردم

----------


## hisoka

:Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  هر روز سنجش یه اطلاعیه میده یا خدایی مصاحبه میکنه و بازم بحث و بحث 
هیچوقت تموم نمیشه  :Yahoo (20):  خدا روزی رسونه سوژه بحث میرسونه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

حب الان برنامه چیه؟نمیشه که منتظر یه عده مسئولی که مدام رنگ عوض میکنن بمونیم تا پاییز این حواشی هست دیگه.مباحث مشترک رو از کجا میشه کامل بدست اورد؟

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahtab sdghn


حب الان برنامه چیه؟نمیشه که منتظر یه عده مسئولی که مدام رنگ عوض میکنن بمونیم تا پاییز این حواشی هست دیگه.مباحث مشترک رو از کجا میشه کامل بدست اورد؟


معلومه
کنکور 98 رو ببین و مقایسه کن*

----------


## -SmS-

خب مثل هر سال دوستانی که مث من گند زدن شروع کردن به یقه پاره کردن. سالای قبل بحث سهمیه و تقلب بود، امسال سوالای مشترک و این داستان ادامه دارد. البته که به نظرم همش هم تقصیر کنکوریا نیست و این چیرایی که گفتم واقعا تاثیر گذاره ولی نه اونقدی که بهش اعتراض میشه.
جدا ازاینا کسی که رتبش ۴ رقمیه بدون این موانع هم پزشکی قبول نمیشه. جدا از اینا کسی میدونه کی حذفیات اعلام میشه؟
واینکه مباحث مشترک رو از کجا میشه پیدا کرد؟ من فقط فیزیک و زیست رو پیدا کردم.

----------


## SARA_J

> درکتون میکنم چون مننم خیلی این روزا عصبی ام...به خدا کنکور خودش چیزی نداره و رقابت نسبتا خوبیه...ولی این اخبارش ادم رو سکته میده...یه روز تاثیر قطعی یه روز دو کنکوره بودن...یه روز حق انتخاب...یه روز حذف کنکور...ولی اقای سبطی کلا نفوذ خوبی داره و خییلی میتونه کمک کنه


اره جون عمش!اگه بلدبودبعداز5ماه حق انتخابومیگرفت سبطی فقط ادای سوپرمن هارودرمیاره وازدروغ همه چیوبه اسم خودش تموم میکنه
ببین برادرمن واقعا ازپست شماهم ناراحت شدم وکلی استرس گرفتم وقتی گفتین سنجش حق انتخاب نمیده
بخدا این روزاکه میام انجمن واقعا داغون میشم باحرفای کاربرها...
باخودم عهدبستم تا یه ماه دیگه اصلانیام اینجا

----------


## دلنیا

> *خودتون بکشید هم نمی تونید نظام قدیم ها رو با دروغ هاتون بکوبید نتیجه کنکور ۹۸ هر چی باشه به نفع هر دو نظام هست بقیش دروغ یه عده هست که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن*


شما نظام جدید هستید؟

----------


## UNI7ED

ساختار تراز مشترک رو کسی میدونه چجوری حساب میکنن ؟ مطمئنن اگه بر اساس درصد باشه بین دو نظام خودم میرم در سازمان سنجش رو گل میگیرم

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rkomm


ساختار تراز مشترک رو کسی میدونه چجوری حساب میکنن ؟ مطمئنن اگه بر اساس درصد باشه بین دو نظام خودم میرم در سازمان سنجش رو گل میگیرم


براساس گفته امروز سنجش بر اساس درصده*

----------


## irani7878

> اره جون عمش!اگه بلدبودبعداز5ماه حق انتخابومیگرفت سبطی فقط ادای سوپرمن هارودرمیاره وازدروغ همه چیوبه اسم خودش تموم میکنه
> ببین برادرمن واقعا ازپست شماهم ناراحت شدم وکلی استرس گرفتم وقتی گفتین سنجش حق انتخاب نمیده
> بخدا این روزاکه میام انجمن واقعا داغون میشم باحرفای کاربرها...
> باخودم عهدبستم تا یه ماه دیگه اصلانیام اینجا


اگه استرس گرفتید عذر میخوام...ولی من فکر نکنم حق انتخاب بدن...نظر شخصیمه چون اون موقع دو کنکوره بودن معنی نداره...شاید دارم اشتباه میگم

----------


## UNI7ED

> *
> 
> براساس گفته امروز سنجش بر اساس درصده*


فک نمیکنم سنجش اینقد احمق باشه مرغ پخته هم میفهمه تراز بر اساس سختی تعیین میشه نه بر اساس درصد

----------


## irani7878

> فک نمیکنم سنجش اینقد احمق باشه مرغ پخته هم میفهمه تراز بر اساس سختی تعیین میشه نه بر اساس درصد


خوب دیگ... ابراهیم هم گفته که سطح سختی برابر بوده :Yahoo (35):

----------


## meysam98

برای 99 شاهد مقاومت سنجش برای اعمال تاثیر مثبت خواهیم بود
باز به هرزگویه های سبطی دلخوش نکنید

----------


## hisoka

> فک نمیکنم سنجش اینقد احمق باشه مرغ پخته هم میفهمه تراز بر اساس سختی تعیین میشه نه بر اساس درصد


سازمان سنجش باااارها اعلام کرد که از نظرش سطح سوالات یکی بوده پس دلیلی بر اعتراض نیس و درصد ملاکه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## irani7878

> برای 99 شاهد مقاومت سنجش برای اعمال تاثیر مثبت خواهیم بود
> باز به هرزگویه های سبطی دلخوش نکنید


سنجش خودش موافق تاثیر مثبته وگرنه تاثیر قطعی رو مثبت نمیکرد برای 98!
سال قبل وزیر محترم تاکید داشت روی تاثیر قطعی و امسال اقای زاهدی نسبتا محترم تاکید داره و خدا به خیر بگذرونه

----------


## Miss.Sad

_
هر چه پیش آید خوش آید ^_^
انقد به خودتون استرس ندین 
همیشه نهایتش چیزی میشه که باید بشه 
چه بد چه خوب 
بجا اعتراض کردن به این و اون ، درساتونو مفهومی تر بخونین برای کنکور 99 
برای کسی که خودشو برای هر نوع و هر سطح سوالی آماده کرده بود کنکور 98 هیچی نبود براش_

----------


## UNI7ED

> خوب دیگ... ابراهیم هم گفته که سطح سختی برابر بوده


ینی چی؟؟ ریاضی و فیزیک نظام قدیم برابر بوده از لحاظ سختی با نظام جدید؟ نمیفهمن یا مارو نفهم فرض کردند ؟

----------


## irani7878

> ینی چی؟؟ ریاضی و فیزیک نظام قدیم برابر بوده از لحاظ سختی با نظام جدید؟ نمیفهمن یا مارو نفهم فرض کردند ؟


داداش چاره ای جز زدن این حرف ندارن...چی بگن؟بگن ما نتونستیم یکسان طرح کنیم سوالات رو ؟اونوقت دار و دسته ی ابراهیم میره زیر سوال! :Yahoo (2): 
ولی از حق نگذریم عمومیای نظام قدیم خیلی ابکی بود...دینی که اصلا باورم نمیشد مگه میشد اینقدر اسون!

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
این اطلاعیه نه مهم هست ونه فوری
قبلا هم عررض شد فلسفه طراحی سوال مشترک ترازکردن مشترک هست والا سری که درد ندارد دستمال پیچی نمیشود.
اگر مشاهده میشه ک قلمچی وفلان وبهمان میدن اولا قرار نیست کسی بااین ازمونها پذیرفته شه دوما بحث رقابت با دیگر موسسات وسط هست
دوستان عزیز نظام قدیم
شما کسانی هستید که در کنکور مربوط به خودتون پذیرفته نشدید طبیعتا چند پله از بعضی داوطلبان جدید عقب تر هستید ،انتظار نداشته باشید با تراز غیر مشترک شماهایی ک عقبترید رو باهم بسنجن اونها ک قویترند رو باهم بعد برید فینال و راند بعد.
در این صورت در حق جدید ها اجحاف خواهد شد.
لطفا لطفا لطفا سیستم پرسش و پاسخ رو سرویس نکنید ضرر میکنید ها!این از من داشته باشید.
با سپاس

----------


## UNI7ED

> داداش چاره ای جز زدن این حرف ندارن...چی بگن؟بگن ما نتونستیم یکسان طرح کنیم سوالات رو ؟اونوقت دار و دسته ی ابراهیم میره زیر سوال!


خدا شاهده من آزمون های نظام قدیم قلمچی همین تابستون ثبت نام کردم ولی با این شرایط ک میبینم نظام جدید کار کمتری میکنن نسبت ب ما حجم کمتر و روان تر با همه ی این صحبت ها بازم میخواستم نظام قدیم بدم ولی تراز مشترک اگر بشه دیوونگیه که بخام قدیم بدم مث این میمونه ک کار بیشتر بکنی نتیجه یکسان چه بسا کمتر باشه !!

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rkomm


فک نمیکنم سنجش اینقد احمق باشه مرغ پخته هم میفهمه تراز بر اساس سختی تعیین میشه نه بر اساس درصد


متنو بخونی دقیقا همینو گفته
متاسفانه مرغ پخته هم از اینا عقلش بیشتره*

----------


## Baloot

> خدا شاهده من آزمون های نظام قدیم قلمچی همین تابستون ثبت نام کردم ولی با این شرایط ک میبینم نظام جدید کار کمتری میکنن نسبت ب ما حجم کمتر و روان تر با همه ی این صحبت ها بازم میخواستم نظام قدیم بدم ولی تراز مشترک اگر بشه دیوونگیه که بخام قدیم بدم مث این میمونه ک کار بیشتر بکنی نتیجه یکسان چه بسا کمتر باشه !!


منم دقیقا مثل تو ام دانشجوی کارشناسی هستم و تمام منابع نظام قدیم بازار رو دارم ولی به نظرم دیوونگیه با این شرایط بازم نظام قدیم شرکت کنم باید از همین الان برم سراغ نظام جدید

----------


## Juliette

> *
> 
> براساس گفته امروز سنجش بر اساس درصده*


شما ک دوست عزیز با صحبت از رتبه سیصدو سه رقمی اساس و وجود کنکوریا رو به لرزش انداختی حالا از دفترچه خدمت صحبت میکنی؟!
متاسفانه رفتن بخدمت=آف شدن ذهن هست
حافظه رو بشدت پایین میاره جوری ک یکسال فقط بایستی زغالسنگ بریزی توی موتور مغز که روشن شه

----------


## irani7878

> خدا شاهده من آزمون های نظام قدیم قلمچی همین تابستون ثبت نام کردم ولی با این شرایط ک میبینم نظام جدید کار کمتری میکنن نسبت ب ما حجم کمتر و روان تر با همه ی این صحبت ها بازم میخواستم نظام قدیم بدم ولی تراز مشترک اگر بشه دیوونگیه که بخام قدیم بدم مث این میمونه ک کار بیشتر بکنی نتیجه یکسان چه بسا کمتر باشه !!


موافقم که نظام جدید اسون تره ولی دیگ اینجوریام نیست..حالا نتایج میاد میبیند...اصلا اینجوری که میگن نیست یه سری فورمول های پیچیده داره ...همینجور الکی که درصد ها رو مقایسه نمیکنن...با توجه به سوالای مشترکه...منم دقیق نمیدونم ولی وقتی نتایج بیاد همه میفهمن...

----------


## saj8jad

> منم دقیقا مثل تو ام دانشجوی کارشناسی هستم و تمام منابع نظام قدیم بازار رو دارم ولی به نظرم دیوونگیه با این شرایط بازم نظام قدیم شرکت کنم باید از همین الان برم سراغ نظام جدید


دوست عزیز اینکه بری سمت کتب نظام جدید به شرطی جواب میده که حق انتخاب بدن در صورتی که هنوز حق انتخاب ندادن

----------


## UNI7ED

من کنکور 94 و 95 تمام و کمال یادمه سال 94 خیلی سخت دادند جوری که درصد ها پایین و تراز بالا میشد ولی سال 95 اسون بود و درصدا بالا و تراز پایین ...حالا صحبتم اینه ایا درصد 50 فیزیک سال 94 با درصد 50 فیزیک 95 باید ترازشون یکسان باشه ؟؟ همینقد بحث تراز مشترک مضخرف و احمقانست

----------


## omidfairy

بند آخر بیانیه ای که سازمان سنجش همین امروز منتشر کرده یکی از علل تفاوت احتمالی رتبه ها ی امسال نسبت به سالهای قبل در خصوص دوطلبان با نمره ی خام یکسان را اعمال تاثیر مثبت در مورد سوابق تحصیلی و به تبع آن نزدیکی ترازها به هم عنوان کرده که نشان میدهد سازمان سنجش برخلاف پارسال موافق اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت مستقیم برای سال ۹۹  است 


> سنجش خودش موافق تاثیر مثبته وگرنه تاثیر قطعی رو مثبت نمیکرد برای 98!
> سال قبل وزیر محترم تاکید داشت روی تاثیر قطعی و امسال اقای زاهدی نسبتا محترم تاکید داره و خدا به خیر بگذرونه

----------


## UNI7ED

> دوست عزیز اینکه بری سمت کتب نظام جدید به شرطی جواب میده که حق انتخاب بدن در صورتی که هنوز حق انتخاب ندادن


اونقد کار سنجش کثیفه که موضوع رو اینقد کش میده که وقت بچه ها از دست میره مثل سر قضیه تاثیر مثبت معدل که عملن بچه ها زمانشون سوخت الان هیشکی نمیتونه ب قطع بگه چی میشه سازمانی که حرف خودش رو تغییر میده ( کنکور 98 اخرین کنکور نظام قدیم خواهد بود !!!) به حرفش اصلن نمیشه اعتماد کرد

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Juliette


شما ک دوست عزیز با صحبت از رتبه سیصدو سه رقمی اساس و وجود کنکوریا رو به لرزش انداختی حالا از دفترچه خدمت صحبت میکنی؟!
متاسفانه رفتن بخدمت=آف شدن ذهن هست
حافظه رو بشدت پایین میاره جوری ک یکسال فقط بایستی زغالسنگ بریزی توی موتور مغز که روشن شه


من رشته م ریاضیه و بالای 500 به دردم نمیخوره
سال دیگه هم نمیتونم شرکت کنم چون دانشجوی انصرافی هستم و تا آبان مهلت دارم دفترچه پست کنم*

----------


## Baloot

> دوست عزیز اینکه بری سمت کتب نظام جدید به شرطی جواب میده که حق انتخاب بدن در صورتی که هنوز حق انتخاب ندادن


سازمان سنجش قرار بود اخرین کنکور نظام قدیم رو سال 98 برگزار کنه حالا که تصمیم گرفته یک کنکور دیگه بگیره به ما مربوط نیست دادن حق انتخاب یک لطف نیست یک چیز بدیهیه ...

----------


## sina_hp

*چند نفر که حق انتخاب می خوان اومدن جو دارن جوری جلوه میدن که انگار ۹۸ به ضرر نظام قدیم ها بوده در حالی که دروغه نظام قدیم ها نباید تحت تاثیر جو قرار بگیرن توی کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ هیچ نظام قدیمی که درسخون بوده ضرر نمی کنه متاسفانه به عده هم تحت تاثیر این جو دروغین قرار گرفتن آگاه باشید که یه عده که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن دارن برای رسیدن به هدفشون نظام قدیم ها رو می کوبن نظام قدیم ها باهاشون همراه نشن*

----------


## DR._.ALI

> ولش کن علی مرتیکه دیوونس


تو دیوونه خونه هم جاش نیس طبل توخالیه فقط ادعای الکی داره جو برداشته طرفو انگار کل کنکورو همه ی تصمیما دست اینه :Yahoo (76): الان هم نمیدونم چی زده هر چی بوده فک کنم جنسش اعلی بوده میخاد از دبیر کارگروه دیده بان شفافیت انصراف بده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## UNI7ED

> سازمان سنجش قرار بود اخرین کنکور نظام قدیم رو سال 98 برگزار کنه حالا که تصمیم گرفته یک کنکور دیگه بگیره به ما مربوط نیست دادن حق انتخاب یک لطف نیست یک چیز بدیهیه ...


کی این کارو کنن بهمن ؟ اسفند ؟ این سازمان اگر این کارو هم کنه اونقدر دیر این کارو میکنه که عملن نظام قدیمی هایی که از شهریور 97 خوندن برای نظام جدید ( از استرس اینکه تصویب میشه یا نه ) و نظام قدیم هایی که میدونن جدید دادن ب صرفشونه (فرصت کم باقی مونده برای شروع نظام جدید ) عملن کارشون تمومه و بازنده از قبل تعیین شده این بازی کثیف اند

----------


## naazanin

واقعا اینایی که میگن سطح سوالات یکسان بوده و سوال مشترک زیاد دادن پس باید تراز یکسان بدن نمیفهمن یا خودشونو زدن به نفهمی؟
همه ی مباحث سخت زیست نظام جدید حذف شده، تعداد صفحاتشون به شدت کمتر از نظام قدیمه
بعدشم سختی سوالات رو چجوری اندازه گرفتن که میگن یکسانه؟ با نقاله ؟
ما هنوز درگیر ابهامات زیاد خط کتاب درسی ایم که فلان جور تست اومد چجوری بزنیم
سریعتر زیست رو تموم میکنن، زیادتر مرور میکنن، بیشتر تست میزنن
درصد بالایی هم میارن، بخدا فهمیدنش خیلی آسونه!
مباحث مهم و درصد بیار ریاضی و فیزیک نظام قدیم رو حذف کردن یا سوال کمتری دادن 
کارشناسای سنجش بلانسبت باید خیلی نفهم باشن تا همینجوری تراز بدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*چند نفر که حق انتخاب می خوان اومدن جو دارن جوری جلوه میدن که انگار ۹۸ به ضرر نظام قدیم ها بوده در حالی که دروغه نظام قدیم ها نباید تحت تاثیر جو قرار بگیرن توی کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ هیچ نظام قدیمی که درسخون بوده ضرر نمی کنه متاسفانه به عده هم تحت تاثیر این جو دروغین قرار گرفتن آگاه باشید که یه عده که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن دارن برای رسیدن به هدفشون نظام قدیم ها رو می کوبن نظام قدیم ها باهاشون همراه نشن*

----------


## Baloot

> *چند نفر که حق انتخاب می خوان اومدن جو دارن جوری جلوه میدن که انگار ۹۸ به ضرر نظام قدیم ها بوده در حالی که دروغه نظام قدیم ها نباید تحت تاثیر جو قرار بگیرن توی کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ هیچ نظام قدیمی که درسخون بوده ضرر نمی کنه متاسفانه به عده هم تحت تاثیر این جو دروغین قرار گرفتن آگاه باشید که یه عده که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن دارن برای رسیدن به هدفشون نظام قدیم ها رو می کوبن نظام قدیم ها باهاشون همراه نشن*


از صبح تا الان داری این حرفارو رو میزنی من خودم نظام قدیمم تمام منابع قدیم رو دارم با اونها هم هم راحتترم تا جدیدا ولی وقتی سر جلسه مطابق میل نظام جدید سوال اومد و قرار نیست 50 ما با 50 اونا فرقی کنه عقل سلیم میگه تو کنکور بعدی که اخرین کنکور ممکن برای نظام قدیم هست ریسک نکنم در ضمن تو هم که مثل سبطی خیال میکنی تمام کار این مملکت طبق رواله و سازمان سنجش یک مشت نابغه هستن که نمیزارن حقی از کسی ضایع بشه ولی زهی خیال باطل .. فعلا که خودشون هم نفهمیدن چکار کردن با اطلایه هاشون هم یک سری نظام قدیم رو سرکار گذاشتن حالا نکته جالب اینه نظام جدیدا برای ما کاسه داغتر از اش شدن و با مفاهیم کمتری هم که خوندن درصد بالاتری هم میارن دلشون نمیاد رقیب تو 99 داشته باشن ما صلاح خودمون رو بهتر میدونیم به تو و امثال تو هم ربطی نداره ک چه کنکوری میخوایم شرکت کنیم

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


چند نفر که حق انتخاب می خوان اومدن جو دارن جوری جلوه میدن که انگار ۹۸ به ضرر نظام قدیم ها بوده در حالی که دروغه نظام قدیم ها نباید تحت تاثیر جو قرار بگیرن توی کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ هیچ نظام قدیمی که درسخون بوده ضرر نمی کنه متاسفانه به عده هم تحت تاثیر این جو دروغین قرار گرفتن آگاه باشید که یه عده که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن دارن برای رسیدن به هدفشون نظام قدیم ها رو می کوبن نظام قدیم ها باهاشون همراه نشن


خب شما چرا از دادن حق انتخاب میترسی
نظام جدید اونطوری که شما میگی سخته پس نظام قدیمی ها نمیرسن و به نفع شما میشه چون داوطلب درسخون کمتر میشه
شما که باید از این موضوع خوشحال باشی
یا شایدم از این میترسی که این شرایط خوب واسه نظام جدیدی ها واسه تو تکرار نشه تو 99
به هرحال هرکسی تصمیم با خودشه شما نمیخواد نگران اونا باشی*

----------


## saj8jad

> *چند نفر که حق انتخاب می خوان اومدن جو دارن جوری جلوه میدن که انگار ۹۸ به ضرر نظام قدیم ها بوده در حالی که دروغه نظام قدیم ها نباید تحت تاثیر جو قرار بگیرن توی کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ هیچ نظام قدیمی که درسخون بوده ضرر نمی کنه متاسفانه به عده هم تحت تاثیر این جو دروغین قرار گرفتن آگاه باشید که یه عده که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن دارن برای رسیدن به هدفشون نظام قدیم ها رو می کوبن نظام قدیم ها باهاشون همراه نشن*





> *چند نفر که حق انتخاب می خوان اومدن جو دارن جوری جلوه میدن که انگار ۹۸ به ضرر نظام قدیم ها بوده در حالی که دروغه نظام قدیم ها نباید تحت تاثیر جو قرار بگیرن توی کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ هیچ نظام قدیمی که درسخون بوده ضرر نمی کنه متاسفانه به عده هم تحت تاثیر این جو دروغین قرار گرفتن آگاه باشید که یه عده که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن دارن برای رسیدن به هدفشون نظام قدیم ها رو می کوبن نظام قدیم ها باهاشون همراه نشن*





> *چند نفر که حق انتخاب می خوان اومدن جو دارن جوری جلوه میدن که انگار ۹۸ به ضرر نظام قدیم ها بوده در حالی که دروغه نظام قدیم ها نباید تحت تاثیر جو قرار بگیرن توی کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ هیچ نظام قدیمی که درسخون بوده ضرر نمی کنه متاسفانه به عده هم تحت تاثیر این جو دروغین قرار گرفتن آگاه باشید که یه عده که خواستار حق انتخاب هستن دارن برای رسیدن به هدفشون نظام قدیم ها رو می کوبن نظام قدیم ها باهاشون همراه نشن*


این حجم از مقاومت در برابر فهمیدن یک حقیقت آشکار جدا بی سابقس  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amureza

> با سلام
> این اطلاعیه نه مهم هست ونه فوری
> قبلا هم عررض شد فلسفه طراحی سوال مشترک ترازکردن مشترک هست والا سری که درد ندارد دستمال پیچی نمیشود.
> اگر مشاهده میشه ک قلمچی وفلان وبهمان میدن اولا قرار نیست کسی بااین ازمونها پذیرفته شه دوما بحث رقابت با دیگر موسسات وسط هست
> دوستان عزیز نظام قدیم
> شما کسانی هستید که در کنکور مربوط به خودتون پذیرفته نشدید طبیعتا چند پله از بعضی داوطلبان جدید عقب تر هستید ،انتظار نداشته باشید با تراز غیر مشترک شماهایی ک عقبترید رو باهم بسنجن اونها ک قویترند رو باهم بعد برید فینال و راند بعد.
> در این صورت در حق جدید ها اجحاف خواهد شد.
> لطفا لطفا لطفا سیستم پرسش و پاسخ رو سرویس نکنید ضرر میکنید ها!این از من داشته باشید.
> با سپاس


اشتباه گرفتید عزیزم وقتی منطقی هست تراز مشترک که تعداد سوالای مشترک انقدر زیاد باشه که تقریبا بقیه سوالا بی تاثیر بشن 
و این که شما باز هم اشتباه گرفتید هر ساله قبولی ها خیلیاشون کسایی هستن که سال اولشون نیست و دو یا سه ساله خوندن و زحمت کشیدن و از خیلی از سال اولی ها قوی تر شدن

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

یکی لطف کنه بگه از کجا میشه مباحث مشترکو کامل پیدا کنم

----------


## irani7878

> بند آخر بیانیه ای که سازمان سنجش همین امروز منتشر کرده یکی از علل تفاوت احتمالی رتبه ها ی امسال نسبت به سالهای قبل در خصوص دوطلبان با نمره ی خام یکسان را اعمال تاثیر مثبت در مورد سوابق تحصیلی و به تبع آن نزدیکی ترازها به هم عنوان کرده که نشان میدهد سازمان سنجش برخلاف پارسال موافق اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به صورت مستقیم برای سال ۹۹  است


نمیدونم چطوری از این متن به این نتیجه رسیدید ولی همین الانم تاثیر به صورت مستقیمه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amureza

> واقعا اینایی که میگن سطح سوالات یکسان بوده و سوال مشترک زیاد دادن پس باید تراز یکسان بدن نمیفهمن یا خودشونو زدن به نفهمی؟
> همه ی مباحث سخت زیست نظام جدید حذف شده، تعداد صفحاتشون به شدت کمتر از نظام قدیمه
> بعدشم سختی سوالات رو چجوری اندازه گرفتن که میگن یکسانه؟ با نقاله ؟
> ما هنوز درگیر ابهامات زیاد خط کتاب درسی ایم که فلان جور تست اومد چجوری بزنیم
> سریعتر زیست رو تموم میکنن، زیادتر مرور میکنن، بیشتر تست میزنن
> درصد بالایی هم میارن، بخدا فهمیدنش خیلی آسونه!
> مباحث مهم و درصد بیار ریاضی و فیزیک نظام قدیم رو حذف کردن یا سوال کمتری دادن 
> کارشناسای سنجش بلانسبت باید خیلی نفهم باشن تا همینجوری تراز بدن


این دوستان دو تا منطق خیلی ساده رو متوجه نمیشن 
یکی این که برای دادن تراز مشترک باید بالای هشتاد نود درصد سوالای همه درسا مشترک باشه حداقل
دوم این که کنکور یه ازمون تک درسی با زمان بی نهایت نیست وقتی یه نفر مجبوره مباحث بیشتری رو بخونه در مقابل دیگری ، مجبوره از زمان درسای دیگه اش کم کنه نمیشه به یه نفر که روزی ده ساعت درس خونده بگی حالا که نتیجه ات از اون یکی که سه ساعت خونده بدتر شده تقصیر خودته انقدر کار میکردی که بهتر ازون بزنی که هم مباحثی که داشته کمتر از تو بوده و هم اسونتر دوستان فکر میکنن هر کی میره سر کنکور باید همه درسا رو صد بزنه وگرنه تقصیر خودش بوده که خوب نخونده .... نه عزیز وقتی شما هشت تا درس داری که بلااستثنا سخت تر هستن و‌مجبوری با همونا امتحان بدی و حق انتخاب هم نداری نباید معنی مباحث مشترک بشه کتاب نظام جدید ، و اکثر سوالا ازون طرح بشن ، منطق میگه سوالایی استاندارد طرح بشن که اینطور نباشه که یه گروه اونا رو بیشتر دیده باشن و گروه دیگه اصلا ندیده باشن . مسلما امسال همچین اتفاقی نیفتاده .

----------


## saj8jad

> با این شرایط میرم کتاب های درسی نظام جدید رو میگیرم زیست رو از کتاب و ازمون ازمایشی شیمی مفاهیم از کتاب نظام جدید مسائل از کتب نظام قدیم و ریاضی و فیزیک مباحثش تو کتب نظام قدیم زبانمم ک خیلی خوبه میمونه ادبیات ک زبان فارسی ارایه و قرابت ک فرق نمیکنه میمونه املا و لغت ک از کتاب میخونم عربی هم مباحث نظام جدید با کتب نظام قدیم  
>  ولی نظام قدیم نمیدم  دیووووووونگی محضه لامصب :/


از کانال تلگرامی *t.me/konkor_book_pdf* میتونی pdf همه کتابای کمک آموزشی نظام جدید رو با کیفیت خوب خیلی راحت دانلود کنی و بخونی
میتونی برای هر درس چند تا منبع داشته باشی و صرفا یک کتاب (کاغذی) اونم به عنوان منبع اصلی از انتشارات با تخفیف بخری تا هزینه هات هم کمتر بشه

----------


## saj8jad

> مرسی بابت اطلاع رسانی کانال 
> دوستان نظام قدیم بدون تعصب قضاوت کنید تا دیروز خود من طرفدار پروپاقرص نظام قدیم بودم ولی با تراز مشترک که وضع خواهند کرد دیگه اصلن ضرره دادن نظام قدیم ضررر


خواهش میکنم
به نظر من بیشتر بچه های نظام قدیم واقعا در جریان این نابرابری و متضرر شدن نیستن، ولی دوستان عزیز نظام قدیمی واقعا با این شرایط در سال 99 کنکور نظام قدیم دادن حماقت محضه 
امیدوارم همه پیگیر باشید تا برای کنکور سال 99 حق انتخاب بدند

----------


## naazanin

> مرسی بابت اطلاع رسانی کانال 
> دوستان نظام قدیم بدون تعصب قضاوت کنید تا دیروز خود من طرفدار پروپاقرص نظام قدیم بودم ولی با تراز مشترک که وضع خواهند کرد دیگه اصلن ضرره دادن نظام قدیم ضررر



تنها راهی که برای نظام قدیم بدون ضرره یا حداقل ضرر کمتری داره اینه که بچه ها تو نظام خودشون امتحان بدن ولی با تراز جدا
خوندن نظام جدید خیلی ریسکه، درسته که مباحثشون سبک تر و روون تره ولی تضمینی وجود نداره که شما هم به اندازه ی بچه های نظام جدید بتونید رو مباحث مسلط بشید
یه قسمتی از تایم و انرژی تون هم سر این به هدر میره که اصلا با ساختار کتاب و فضای آموزشیش کنار بیاید، درحالیکه کتاب های نظام قدیم رو قبلا خوندید و تا حد زیادی با هاش آشنایی دارید.
بنظر من بیشتر از یکسال زمان نیاز دارید تا بتونید در نظام جدید 3 تا رشته ی تاپ رو بیارید!


پ.ن: با داشتن حق انتخاب مخالف نیستم، بشرطی که یه فکری برای تراز بچه هایی که میخوان نظام قدیم امتحان بدن هم بشه.

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> تنها راهی که برای نظام قدیم بدون ضرره یا حداقل ضرر کمتری داره اینه که بچه ها تو نظام خودشون امتحان بدن ولی با تراز جدا
> خوندن نظام جدید خیلی ریسکه، درسته که مباحثشون سبک تر و روون تره ولی تضمینی وجود نداره که شما هم به اندازه ی بچه های نظام جدید بتونید رو مباحث مسلط بشید
> یه قسمتی از تایم و انرژی تون هم سر این به هدر میره که اصلا با ساختار کتاب و فضای آموزشیش کنار بیاید، درحالیکه کتاب های نظام قدیم رو قبلا خوندید و تا حد زیادی با هاش آشنایی دارید.
> بنظر من بیشتر از یکسال زمان نیاز دارید تا بتونید در نظام جدید 3 تا رشته ی تاپ رو بیارید!
> 
> پ.ن: با داشتن حق انتخاب مخالف نیستم، بشرطی که یه فکری برای تراز بچه هایی که میخوان نظام قدیم امتحان بدن هم بشه.


منم موافقم کاملا مشخصه که نظام قدیم ضرر میکنه ولی خب چرا بجای اینکه واسه تراز جدا اعتراض کنیم واسه انتخابی بودن اعتراض کنیم؟یکم سخته جدید شرکت کنیم

----------


## UNI7ED

> تنها راهی که برای نظام قدیم بدون ضرره یا حداقل ضرر کمتری داره اینه که بچه ها تو نظام خودشون امتحان بدن ولی با تراز جدا
> خوندن نظام جدید خیلی ریسکه، درسته که مباحثشون سبک تر و روون تره ولی تضمینی وجود نداره که شما هم به اندازه ی بچه های نظام جدید بتونید رو مباحث مسلط بشید
> یه قسمتی از تایم و انرژی تون هم سر این به هدر میره که اصلا با ساختار کتاب و فضای آموزشیش کنار بیاید، درحالیکه کتاب های نظام قدیم رو قبلا خوندید و تا حد زیادی با هاش آشنایی دارید.
> بنظر من بیشتر از یکسال زمان نیاز دارید تا بتونید در نظام جدید 3 تا رشته ی تاپ رو بیارید!
> 
> 
> پ.ن: با داشتن حق انتخاب مخالف نیستم، بشرطی که یه فکری برای تراز بچه هایی که میخوان نظام قدیم امتحان بدن هم بشه.


من با نظام قدیم مخالف نیستم ولی اگه تراز جدا بزارن 
یا اگر تراز باهم هست لااقل مباحث غیر مشترک رسما حذف بشه 
در غیر اینصورت با ی حساب کتاب ساده میشه فهمید نظام قدیم دادن ضرره

----------


## hamed_habibi

​الان یعنی حرف شما اینه نظام قدیم سال 99کنکور بده ب هیچ وجه قبول نمیشه یعنی رتبه زیر1500هم نمیاره چ برسه زیرهزار درسته؟

----------


## amureza

بچه ها با هم باشید که نذارید حق امسالتون ضایع بشه که اگر بشه تبدیل به یه روال میشه که سال های بعد هم نمیشه جلوشو گرفت

----------


## hamed_habibi

، از آنجا که سختي و آساني درس‌ها متفاوت است، در هر يك از گروه‌هاي آزمايشي نمرات هر درس بصورت *جداگانه تراز مي شود*

----------


## amureza

> ، از آنجا که سختي و آساني درس‌ها متفاوت است، در هر يك از گروه‌هاي آزمايشي نمرات هر درس بصورت *جداگانه تراز مي شود*


خب ؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> من با نظام قدیم مخالف نیستم ولی اگه تراز جدا بزارن 
> یا اگر تراز باهم هست لااقل مباحث غیر مشترک رسما حذف بشه 
> در غیر اینصورت با ی حساب کتاب ساده میشه فهمید نظام قدیم دادن ضرره


درسته چرا ما خودمونو باید وفق بدیم مگه به همین اسونیه عوض کردن نظام اموزشی ؟کلی انرزی و هزینه میخواد یه سری مطلب که خوندی پرت میشه کلی جزوه نوشتی و دوباره از اول باید وارد مسیری بشی که کاملا برات گنگه .دوستان میدونم همه ما دنبال این هستیم که عاقلانه تصمیم بگیرم تا نتیجه حاصل بشه ولی همه جوانب رو در نظر بگیریم از سختی هاشم بگید

----------


## amureza

هرچند دو مجموعه سؤال براي دو نظام آموزشي طراحی‌شده است و ممكن است نوع سؤالات در دو نظام متفاوت باشد، اما سؤالات طوري طراحي شده است كه سطح دشواري يكساني دارند به ويژه اينكه از مباحث مشترک دو نظام آموزشی قدیم و جدید (3-3-6)، سؤال یکسان طرح شده است. لذا تراز نمرات خام آزمون، به‌صورت كلي در هر درس و گروه با هم محاسبه خواهد شد و نمرات هر نظام به‌صورت جداگانه تراز نمي‌شود. 
نمرات هر درس جدا از درس دیگه تراز میشه ( خوب شد سنجش اینو گفته وگرنه ما فکر میکردیم ریاضی و دینی با هم تراز میشود !!!) *ولی نمرات هر درس برای هر گروه ( اینجا گروه منظور تجربی یا ریاضی و یا انسانی هست !!! نه نظام قدیم یا جدید ) با هم تراز میشود.*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> خب ؟


​هیچی میگم سنجش فک کرده ما خیلی احمقیم

----------


## UNI7ED

> ​الان یعنی حرف شما اینه نظام قدیم سال 99کنکور بده ب هیچ وجه قبول نمیشه یعنی رتبه زیر1500هم نمیاره چ برسه زیرهزار درسته؟


مباحث مشترک ینی چی ؟ ینی منابع با سر فصل نظام جدید
کنکور نظام جدید = خواندن مباحث خودشون فقط! (همون مباحث مشترک سنجش !!) 
کنکور نظام قدیم = مباحث مشترک + مباحث غیر مشترک 
حالا بعدشم بیان بگن چون شباهت داشته تراز مشترکه حالا از خنده دار بودن این موضوع چیزی نمیگم ...
ن دوست عزیز رتبه اوردن سخت نیست تو نظام قدیم فقط باید چن برابر ی نظام جدیدی کار کنی و اخر سر هر دو ی جا قبول شین 

بحث سر عدالته

----------


## UNI7ED

> درسته چرا ما خودمونو باید وفق بدیم مگه به همین اسونیه عوض کردن نظام اموزشی ؟کلی انرزی و هزینه میخواد یه سری مطلب که خوندی پرت میشه کلی جزوه نوشتی و دوباره از اول باید وارد مسیری بشی که کاملا برات گنگه .دوستان میدونم همه ما دنبال این هستیم که عاقلانه تصمیم بگیرم تا نتیجه حاصل بشه ولی همه جوانب رو در نظر بگیریم از سختی هاشم بگید


هیشکی نمیگه اسونه وفق دادن خودمون با نظام جدید ولی اگر شرایط همینطور بمونه میشه انتخاب بد و بدتر که بدتر نظام قدیم خواهد بود بدون شک

----------


## naazanin

> من با نظام قدیم مخالف نیستم ولی اگه تراز جدا بزارن 
> یا اگر تراز باهم هست لااقل مباحث غیر مشترک رسما حذف بشه 
> در غیر اینصورت با ی حساب کتاب ساده میشه فهمید نظام قدیم دادن ضرره


من میدونم که با این سازوکار نظام قدیم کنکور دادن ضرر محضه
ولی باور کنید راهش حق انتخاب نیست
راهش اعتراض به مسئله ی تراز دهی هست
کسایی دنبال حق انتخابن که بخاطر اطلاعیه ی شهریور سنجش خیلی زودتر از این حرفها شروع کردن به خوندن نظام جدید (به گفته ی خودشون )
خب اینا حق دارن، حق انتخاب داشته باشن برن نظام جدید کنکور شرکت کنن
ولی حق انتخاب دردی از منِ نظام قدیم دوا نمیکنه! 
مخصوصا برای درسی مثل زیست که طرف حداقل 4 ساله همین کتابای زیست رو خونده و ذهنش بر اساس همون کتابا شکل گرفته!
نگید مفهوم یکیه که تو زیست مهم تر از همه چیز حافظه ی تصویری از شکل و متن کتابه!
خودم اصلا رشته ی دبیرستانم ریاضی بوده، بدون هیچ پیش فرض ذهنی زیست خوندم و با این حال بازم برام سخت بود
چ برسه به اینکه قبلا یه کتاب زیست دیگه خونده باشم و تو ذهنم تثبیت شده باشه، بعد حالا بخوام همه ی اونا رو بریزم دور و یه کتاب جدید بخونم!
حق انتخاب و کنکور نظام جدید باید آخرین راه و آخرین انتخاب باشه...

----------


## Ordijahannam

تو این چند روزه دوتا موضوع هی با هم قاطی میشن که هیچ ربطی هم به همدیگه ندارن واقعا!موضوع اول بحث حق انتخاب هستش که هممون(حتی اونی که ۹۹میخواد قدیم بده)باید تو کمپینش شرکت کنیم چون یکسری از هموطنامون طبق مصوبه قبلی سنجش از پارسال دارن نظام جدید میخونن واگه حق انتخاب داده نشه عملا له میشن :Yahoo (21): پس بخاطر انسانیت همه باید تو کمپین حق انتخاب شرکت کنیم.این از این اما موضوع دوم بحث ظلمی هست که "شاید" سنجش در حق نظام قدیما بکنه که اینم تا نتایج نیاد هیچی معلوم نیس هیچی!به حرف پرفسورای اینجا هم گوش ندید اینا اکثرشون پشت کنکوری هایnساله هستن که دنبال بهونن واسه پشت کنکور موندن،ولی اگه نتایج اومد و وضعیت خراب بود باید اعتراض کنیم و اعتراضمون هم اگه با دلایل منطقی و یکصدایی باسه "قطعا"جواب میده!و مطمئن باشید سنجش نتایج اولیه رو باطل میکنه و یه بار دیگه نتایج رو اونطور که به نظام قدیم ضرر نرسه میده بیرون!کاملا این کار شدنیه و اصلا چیز محالی نیستش،فوقش سال تحصیلی بیس روز دیرتر شروع میشه!همین پارسال مگه رشته های علوم پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد وضعیتشون قاراشمیش نشد؟!اتفاقی افتاد؟نهایتش یک ماه دیرتر کلاسا شروع شد البته اینکه همون قاراشمیش موند یا درست شد رو دیگه خبر ندارم :Yahoo (4): ولی اصل کلام اینکه ذهنتونو درگیر نکنید تا نتایج بیاد!واقعا این تنها کاریه که یه نظام قدیم میتونه تو وضعیت الان انجام بده

----------


## UNI7ED

> من میدونم که با این سازوکار نظام قدیم کنکور دادن ضرر محضه
> ولی باور کنید راهش حق انتخاب نیست
> راهش اعتراض به مسئله ی تراز دهی هست
> کسایی دنبال حق انتخابن که بخاطر اطلاعیه ی شهریور سنجش خیلی زودتر از این حرفها شروع کردن به خوندن نظام جدید (به گفته ی خودشون )
> خب اینا حق دارن، حق انتخاب داشته باشن برن نظام جدید کنکور شرکت کنن
> ولی حق انتخاب دردی از منِ نظام قدیم دوا نمیکنه! 
> مخصوصا برای درسی مثل زیست که طرف حداقل 4 ساله همین کتابای زیست رو خونده و ذهنش بر اساس همون کتابا شکل گرفته!
> نگید مفهوم یکیه که تو زیست مهم تر از همه چیز حافظه ی تصویری از شکل و متن کتابه!
> خودم اصلا رشته ی دبیرستانم ریاضی بوده، بدون هیچ پیش فرض ذهنی زیست خوندم و با این حال بازم برام سخت بود
> ...


من موافقم با اعتراض برای جداسازی تراز ولی نتایج اولیه یک ماه دیگه میاد اگر جدا بود تراز ها ک هیچی اگر مشترک بود تراز ها باید اعتراض به حذف مباحث غیر مشترک کنیم اگرم اون جواب نداد باید به جرگه نظام قدیمی هایی بپیوندیم که خواستار حق انتخاب اند ....فقط یک چی ....حس نمیکنی همه ی این مراحل یک شبه انجام نمیشه و فقط زمانه ک میسوزه ؟ تازه همه ی اینا با اگر نوشتم اگر...اگر...

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> هیشکی نمیگه اسونه وفق دادن خودمون با نظام جدید ولی اگر شرایط همینطور بمونه میشه انتخاب بد و بدتر که بدتر نظام قدیم خواهد بود بدون شک


درسته ولی من میگم همین حق انتخابو که همینجوری نمیدن بهمون اون انرزی رو بذاریم واسه حذف مباحث غیر مشترک و تراز جدا بهتر نیست که حداقل یکم شرایط یکسان بشه

----------


## naazanin

> منم موافقم کاملا مشخصه که نظام قدیم ضرر میکنه ولی خب چرا بجای اینکه واسه تراز جدا اعتراض کنیم واسه انتخابی بودن اعتراض کنیم؟یکم سخته جدید شرکت کنیم



دقیقا الان حرف منم همینه
فعلا این کمپین حق انتخاب داره پروموت میشه، بچه ها فکر میکنن راه حل مشکل صرفا حق انتخاب هست
بنظرم این که به مسئله ی تراز دهی اعتراض بشه ( که قطعا میشه ) راحت تر و زودتر از مسئله ی حق انتخاب به نتیجه میرسه
ولی اعتراض باید همین الان باشه، فعلا کنکور 98 مهمه

----------


## Ordijahannam

یچیز دیگه هم بگم این نظام قدیمایی که ۹۶ یا ۹۷ اولین کنکورشون بوده،دقت کنید گفتم ۹۶ یا۹۷!و هوا برشون داشته ۹۹ جدید بدن بدونن که تا شماها بیاید "یاخته" رو جایگزین "سلول" تو ذهنتون بکنید نظام جدیدا دارن جمع بندی میکنن :Yahoo (4): تازه کلی رقیب هم از نظام قدیم دارید که از پارسال طبق مصوبه سنجش دارن نظام جدید میخونن و تا کنکور ۹۹ دو سال میشه که با این کتابا درگیرن!نمیگم یه نظام قدیم نمیتونه با کتابای جدید مَچ شه ولی خیلی خیلی بعیده به اون تسلط مورد نظر برای قبولی رشته تاپ در مدت یک سال برسه،اگه میخواید جدید بدید بهتره انتظار قبول نشدن و موندن واس۱۴۰۰ هم داشته باشید.بدرود

----------


## naazanin

> من موافقم با اعتراض برای جداسازی تراز ولی نتایج اولیه یک ماه دیگه میاد اگر جدا بود تراز ها ک هیچی اگر مشترک بود تراز ها باید اعتراض به حذف مباحث غیر مشترک کنیم اگرم اون جواب نداد باید به جرگه نظام قدیمی هایی بپیوندیم که خواستار حق انتخاب اند ....فقط یک چی ....حس نمیکنی همه ی این مراحل یک شبه انجام نمیشه و فقط زمانه ک میسوزه ؟ تازه همه ی اینا با اگر نوشتم اگر...اگر...



بنظر من اون حذف مباحث غیرمشترک هم دلیل و منطق کافی پشتش نیست (از نظر ما نه، از نظر سازمان محترم سنجش)
خب خیلی دور از ذهنه که سنجش بیاد یهو بگه خب ویروس و آغازیان و قارچ ها پر! یا انتگرال پر! (البته اگه بشه که خوب میشه، ولی انرژی خیلی زیادی میطلبه )
تراز دهی جدا بهترین و منطقی ترین راهشه، اگه قراره هرکی با نظام خودش سنجیده بشه حالا از فصل های سخت هم سوال بدن، چمیدونم انقدر سخت سوال بدن که کسی نتونه حل کنه اصلا!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Farvardin


یچیز دیگه هم بگم این نظام قدیمایی که ۹۶ یا ۹۷ اولین کنکورشون بوده،دقت کنید گفتم ۹۶ یا۹۷!و هوا برشون داشته ۹۹ جدید بدن بدونن که تا شماها بیاید "یاخته" رو جایگزین "سلول" تو ذهنتون بکنید نظام جدیدا دارن جمع بندی میکننتازه کلی رقیب هم از نظام قدیم دارید که از پارسال طبق مصوبه سنجش دارن نظام جدید میخونن و تا کنکور ۹۹ دو سال میشه که با این کتابا درگیرن!نمیگم یه نظام قدیم نمیتونه با کتابای جدید مَچ شه ولی خیلی خیلی بعیده به اون تسلط مورد نظر برای قبولی رشته تاپ در مدت یک سال برسه،اگه میخواید جدید بدید بهتره انتظار قبول نشدن و موندن واس۱۴۰۰ هم داشته باشید.بدرود


دقیقا*

----------


## hossein-ml

به نظر من کسی که میانگینش تو نظام قدیم 50 هس اگه بیاد نظام جدید بده بیشتر ضرر میکنه تا اینکه نظام قدیم بده 
هممون میدونیم کسی همه درساش بالای 65 70 باشه میانگین به راحتی قبول میشه و رسیدن به  این درصد  با تغییر نظام سخت تر میشه

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

متاسفانه حقیقتی تلخ وجود داره
و اونم اینه که هیچ راه علمی ای برای دادن تراز جدا وجود نداره

----------


## omidfairy

منظورم تاثیر قطعی بود


> نمیدونم چطوری از این متن به این نتیجه رسیدید ولی همین الانم تاثیر به صورت مستقیمه

----------


## hamed_habibi

من با این که حق نظام قدیم خورده شده کاملاً مخالفم که دلایلش رو عرض می کنم :


1- سوالات مشترک به طور کامل در کتاب های هر دو نظام بوده است.
2- اتفاقاً در بعضی مباحث چون بچه های نظام قدیم مطالب بیشتری می خواندند، تسلط بیشتری داشتند و جواب دادن برایشان ساده تر بود. پس از این بابت سود برده اند.
3- اینکه چرا از بعضی مباحث سوال نیامد، مگر قبلاً از تمام مباحث سوال طرح میشد ؟ اصلاً امکان پذیر نیست چون تعداد سوالات محدود است.
4- اینکه درخواست آزمون جدا داشته باشند به ظاهر منطقی است. مثلاً می توانستند سوالات نظام قدیم را کاملاً مشابه سال های قبل بدهند. ولی در این صورت مشکل بسیار بسیار بزرگتر می شد. همه فریاد می زدند که سوالات ما سخت تر بوده. بنابراین به نظرم سازمان سنجش تصمیم صد در صد منطقی گرفته که تا حد امکان سوالات مشترک باشد. شاید در بعضی درس ها این امکان نبوده ولی در درس حسابان امکان پذیر بود و به نظرم به بهترین شکل ممکن عمل کردند.
5- دوستانی که همچنان مخالفند کمی خودشان را جای طراح و تصمیم گیرنده قرار دهند. توجه کنید که نمرات این دو گروه با هم مقایسه می شود و نظام قدیمی ها سهمیه جدا ندارند و به همین دلیل همچنان پافشاری می کنم که تصمیم بیشترین تعداد سوالات مشترک بهترین تصمیم ممکن یا به عبارتی کم خسارت ترین تصمیم بوده است.


از دوست و همکار بزرگوارم مهندس عباسپور( برنده مدال طلای المپیاد ریاضی جهان) سپاسگزارم

----------


## bahram777

طبق پیشبینی ها سبطی دوباره شروع کرده به ماسمالی کردن چون امروز که اطلاعیه سنجش 180 درجه با حرفای دیروز ایشون در تناقض بوده باید به هر حال یه جوری دوباره کسب اعتبار کنه.آخه یکی نیست بگه تو حتی معلم خیلی خوبی هم نیستی کلا چهارتا کتاب تو انتشارات خودت چاپ کردی که دوتاش برای 15 سال پیشه.هرکی شک داره که واقعا ایشون چطور معلمی هست بره حتما از کسایی که کلاس حضوری ایشون در آموزشگاه هدف بودن سوال کنه راجع به ایشون که دائما طی سال درس خاصی نمیدن وفقط حاشیه میرن و وقت بچه ها رو تلف میکنن و دائم در انتهای کلاس بچها رو به کتاباشون ارجاع میدن.اگه دقت کنید هیچ کلاس کنکور آنلاینی هم امسال ازایشون درخواست همکاری نکرده برخلاف ادعاهای زیاد ایشون.

----------


## UNI7ED

هرچند دو مجموعه سؤال براي دو نظام آموزشي طراحی‌شده است و ممكن است نوع سؤالات در دو نظام متفاوت باشد، اما سؤالات طوري طراحي شده است كه سطح دشواري يكساني دارند به ويژه اينكه از مباحث مشترک دو نظام آموزشی قدیم و جدید (3-3-6)، سؤال یکسان طرح شده است. لذا تراز نمرات خام آزمون، به‌صورت كلي در هر درس و گروه با هم محاسبه خواهد شد و نمرات هر نظام به‌صورت جداگانه تراز نمي‌شود. 
متن سایت سنجش 


نمره تراز طبق فرمول از نمره خام ( که همون درصد باشه ) بدست میاد لینک محاسبه تراز :
https://aftab.cc/article/1169-%D8%AA...B3%D8%AA%D8%9F
طبق فرمایش رسمی سنجش که توی سایت نوشته عملن هر درسی که اسون بوده ومیشده درصد بالایی اورد تراز بالایی میاره (بین دو نظام ) و عملن سختی یا اسونی جاشو ب درصد میده...
متاسفم برای خودم و همه ک سرنوشتمون تو دستای چند نابخرد حروم میشه..

----------


## bahram777

بهترین کار پیگیری برای حق انتخاب در کنکور99 هستش که دلایل زیادی داره که دوستان قبلا خیلی توضیح دادن ولی مهمترین دلیلش اینه که در حق کسی دیگه ظلمی نمیشه چون خود شخصه که منابع و نظام آموزشیشو انتخاب میکنه و از طرفی هم نظام قدیمی های خواهان نظام جدید راضی میشن و هم اونایی که هنوز دنبال نظام قدیم خودشون هستن واصرار دارن که در نظام خودشون راحتترن چون بعد از دوسال باز فرصتی اضافه بهشون داده شده که کتابای خودشونو بخونن وامتحان بدن.اینطوری کسی هم نمیتونه بهانه بیاره دیگه.

----------


## Letsgo

*دکتر!! هامون سبطی چند روز پیش:
همین امروز با بچه های تیم آمار سنجش و دکتر خدایی صحبت کردم خبر از یک فرمول بسیار بسیار پیچیده و شیُ عجاب دادن که گویا از فرمول های بسیار محرمانه ناسا بوده جز لیونل مسی و مارک زاکربرگ بقیه از درک این فرمول بسیار عجیب عاجز اند.

دکتر!! هامون سبطی امروز:
گویا اشتباه تایپی رخ داده با بچه های واحد آزمون سنجش صحبت کردم خبر از یک فرمول عجیب جهت رفع این مشکل تایپی دادند و تا ساعاتی دیگر درست میشه نگران نباشید.

پند اخلاقی: هیچوقت سرنوشتتونو دست آدمای حزب بادی نظیر سبطی ندید.*

----------


## SARA_J

> دکتر!! هامون سبطی چند روز پیش:
> همین امروز با بچه های تیم آمار سنجش و دکتر خدایی صحبت کردم خبر از یک فرمول بسیار بسیار پیچیده و شیُ عجاب دادن که گویا از فرمول های بسیار محرمانه ناسا بوده جز لیونل مسی و مارک زاکربرگ بقیه از درک این فرمول بسیار عجیب عاجز اند.
> 
> دکتر!! هامون سبطی امروز:
> گویا اشتباه تایپی رخ داده با بچه های واحد آزمون سنجش صحبت کردم خبر از یک فرمول عجیب جهت رفع این مشکل تایپی دادند و تا ساعاتی دیگر درست میشه نگران نباشید.
> 
> پند اخلاقی: هیچوقت سرنوشتتونو دست آدمای حزب بادی نظیر سبطی ندید.


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  دمت گرم زدی به هدف

----------


## bahram777

کسی که به انتشارات الگو و عبدالمحمدی و اشکان هاشمی بگه مافیا به نظر خودتو چطور شخصیه؟

----------


## sina_u

برای بحث درباره حق انتخاب برای سال بعد یا حذف مبحث غیر مشترک و ... یه تاپیک دیگه بزنین و کامل مطلبو توضیح بدین.

الان بچه ها تو فکر اعتراض به نحوه تراز هستن. که یک پروسه زمانبر هست و تا آخر تابستون درگیرن.
اگه اون موقع تازه بخواین تصمیم بگیرین برای سال دیگه اعتراض کنین و ... تا آخر پاییز هم باید منتظر بمونین تا معلوم بشه سنجش میخواد چه غلطی بکنه.
قول میدم اگه سال بعد به همین شکل باشه مجبوریم هم کتاب خومونو بخونیم هم کتاب نظام جدیدو بخونیم تا محکم کاری کنیم. اونوقت متوجه میشین چقدر وقتمون تلف میشه. و موقع مرور مطالب چه برسرمون میاد.

----------


## SARA_J

> کسی که به انتشارات الگو و عبدالمحمدی و اشکان هاشمی بگه مافیا به نظر خودتو چطور شخصیه؟


اشتباه نکن سبطی نمیگه مافیا میگه هرزآموز :Yahoo (20):  همه هرزآموزن فقط این خوبه ارواح عمش!!!!!

----------


## bahram777

بچه ها اصلا نگران نباشید چون سازمان سنجش گفته در حق کسی به هیچ وجه ظلم نمیشه :Yahoo (20): و از سازمان سنجش مهمتر آقا فلانی گفته که من هم پیگیرم و تماس گرفتم به من این اطمینان خاطر رو دادن که حتما از اوامر شما اطاعت میکنیم و بر طبق قضیه لنگرسازی و همترازسازی به هیچکس ستم که نمیشه تازه میخوایم سوپرایزشونم کنیم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Fawzi

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

*
دکتر هامون سبطی : کتاب مربوط به روش همتراز سازی از راه لنگر درونی و لنگر برونی (سوالات مشترک) دکتر مقدم زاده بر اساس این نظریه در مکالمه تلفنی خود اطمینان دادند که نهایت دقت در همتراز کردن درصدها در دو گروه نظام قدیم و جدید صورت می گیرد تا نه کار به اعمال سهمیه ی جدید بکشد نه به خواست مافیای کنکور، مسئولان از برگزاری کنکور برای نظام قدیم در سال 99 منصرف گردند. البته عوامل مافیا مشغول زمینه سازی برای این امر هستند و دیگر خودتان میدانید و حاضران در آن کانالها. معرفی این کتاب وظیفه ای بود که باید انجام می شد تا افراد اهل جستجو و تحقیق بدانند که افراد دانشمند بر اساس کتاب و تحقیق سخن می گویند.*

----------


## bahram777

> *
> دکتر هامون سبطی : کتاب مربوط به روش همتراز سازی از راه لنگر درونی و لنگر برونی (سوالات مشترک) دکتر مقدم زاده بر اساس این نظریه در مکالمه تلفنی خود اطمینان دادند که نهایت دقت در همتراز کردن درصدها در دو گروه نظام قدیم و جدید صورت می گیرد تا نه کار به اعمال سهمیه ی جدید بکشد نه به خواست مافیای کنکور، مسئولان از برگزاری کنکور برای نظام قدیم در سال 99 منصرف گردند. البته عوامل مافیا مشغول زمینه سازی برای این امر هستند و دیگر خودتان میدانید و حاضران در آن کانالها. معرفی این کتاب وظیفه ای بود که باید انجام می شد تا افراد اهل جستجو و تحقیق بدانند که افراد دانشمند بر اساس کتاب و تحقیق سخن می گویند.*


کتاب خوبیه میشه تا وقتی نتایج میاد مطالعه کرد که وقتی نتایج مشخص شد و اون چیزی نبود که فکرشو میکردیم بتوانیم راحتتر به لنگر نکردن درونی و بیرونی نتایج اعتراض کنیم و بگیم چرا طبق این کتاب عمل نشده؟

----------


## Letsgo

> *
> دکتر هامون سبطی : کتاب مربوط به روش همتراز سازی از راه لنگر درونی و لنگر برونی (سوالات مشترک) دکتر مقدم زاده بر اساس این نظریه در مکالمه تلفنی خود اطمینان دادند که نهایت دقت در همتراز کردن درصدها در دو گروه نظام قدیم و جدید صورت می گیرد تا نه کار به اعمال سهمیه ی جدید بکشد نه به خواست مافیای کنکور، مسئولان از برگزاری کنکور برای نظام قدیم در سال 99 منصرف گردند. البته عوامل مافیا مشغول زمینه سازی برای این امر هستند و دیگر خودتان میدانید و حاضران در آن کانالها. معرفی این کتاب وظیفه ای بود که باید انجام می شد تا افراد اهل جستجو و تحقیق بدانند که افراد دانشمند بر اساس کتاب و تحقیق سخن می گویند.*


*دکتر!! هامون سبطی پس از شکست پلن a (فرمول ماوراطبیعی) خبر از پلن b (لنگر سبطی) جهت انهدام باند مافیای زیرزمینی کنکور دادند.

پ.ن: دوستان هنوز هم صحبت های ایشونو باور میکنید یا چی؟!*

----------


## A.H.D

به من ثابت شد که سبطی هیچی حالیش نیست.
همین آقا رفت توی آلا کتابای خودشو تبلیغ کرد و آلا را برای خودش کرد

----------


## mnb1392

الان نمیتونم هضم کنم چرا بحث انتخاب نظام قدیم و جدید خیلی مطرح میشه 
مگه کنکور 98 بحثش تموم شده که دنبال کنکور 99 ؟ 
دوست عزیزی که هی میگی مشکل خودتون بود باید میخوندید فکر میکنید همه مشکلمون اینکه چرا سوالات غیر مشترک طرح نشده یا بودجه بندی عوض شده ؟
تو درس زیست و شیمی چند سوال مشترک داشتیم شمایی که دم از سوال مشترک میزنید ؟ 
ضریب این دو درس که تعداد سوالات مشترک کمی داشتن بالاترین ضرایب بین دروس هست  :Yahoo (21): 
الان مشکل اکثرین نظام قدیم (سوای اونایی که میخوان 99 بمونن) و 98 حداقل درصد متوسط بین 50 تا 60 زدن من جمله خودم نحوه تراز بندی هست که اگر مشترک باشه رسما مارو به توپ بستن 
متوجهی یا خودتو میزنی به اون راه ؟ 
اصلا بحث تراز مشترک برای دو درس شیمی و زیست که تعداد سوالات مشترک کمی داره از لحاظ عقلی قابل هضمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سطح این دو درسم میتونی از کلیدای دبیران کانون ببینی اگه به حرف بقیه اطمینان نداری

----------


## bahram777

میخوان بین دو 100 متر و دوی ماراتن براساس نظریه لنگردرونی روی لنگربرونی همترازشون کنن بعدش مدال طلا بدن به اونی که بیشتر زحمت کشیده.

----------


## bahram777

> به من ثابت شد که سبطی هیچی حالیش نیست.
> همین آقا رفت توی آلا کتابای خودشو تبلیغ کرد و آلا را برای خودش کرد


اگر کمی تحقیق کنید میفهمید انتشارات فار هم قبلا برای ایشون نبوده و بعدا به طریقی خریدنش.

----------


## A.H.D

کلا ماها که سال96دیپلم گرفتیم نسل سوخته بودیم،توی مدرسه که همش تبعیض اینجا تبعیض پس کجا عدالت؟

----------


## Letsgo

> به نظر من ایرادی به سبطی وارد نیست چون ایشون صرفا صحبت های دکتر مقدم زاده مسئول آزمون سازی و آمار سنجش رو منتقل کرده
> ولی انصافا اگر همین سبطی و حمایت و پیگیری هاش نبود پارسال تاثیر سوابق قطعی میشد و شاهد اتفاقات بسیار تلخی می بودیم
> قدرنشناس نباشید


*برادر هامون سبطی یه مثال خیلی سادس که نشون میده شیادین چقدر نزدیک تر از اون چیزی هستند که ما فکرشو میکنیم. امثال سبطی توی فضای کنکور زیادن خیلی زیاد که اگر بحث پول وسط نباشه لباس انسان نمای خودشونو میدرند و شخصیت واقعی و پنهان خودشونو نشون میدن...*

----------


## A.H.D

من که غلط بکنم سال دیگه پشت کنکور بمونم،دو سال از بهترین سال های عمرم رفت،توی کانون با دوازدهمیا راه می آمدند،اینم سنجش،خدا از باعث و بانیش نگذره.....

----------


## bahram777

> به نظر من ایرادی به سبطی وارد نیست چون ایشون صرفا صحبت های دکتر مقدم زاده مسئول آزمون سازی و آمار سنجش رو منتقل کرده
> ولی انصافا اگر همین سبطی و حمایت و پیگیری هاش نبود پارسال تاثیر سوابق قطعی میشد و شاهد اتفاقات بسیار تلخی می بودیم
> قدرنشناس نباشید


یه چیزی به شما جناب سجاد عزیز میگم که احتمالا خیلی به فکر فرو میبرتتون و خیلی هم نمیتونم اینجا بازش کنم فقط اشاره میکنم رد میشم و شما رو مخاطب قرار دادم چون احتمالا بقیه بچها زیاد تو خط نباشن و اینکه احساس میکنم مطالعات جانبی کثیری دارید.چرا ایشون تصویر کتاب ادبیات یازدهمشون شاملو هستش اونم شاملویی که یکی از ضدایرانی ترین وضد شاهنامه و فردوسی ترین افراد تاریخ هستش شاملویی که در دانشگاه برکلی هرچی از دهنش دراومد به شاهنامه و فردوسی و نوروز و زبان فارسی و فرهنگ ایران گفت. دلیل این علم کردن تصویر بر روی کتاب فارسی یازدهم چیه یعنی نماینده اون همه نویسنده و شاعر و ادیب ایرانی شاملوهه؟بیشتر از این ادامه نمیدم.

----------


## LORD KORD

اگه نحوه ترازدهی براساس عدالت نباشه، با اومدن کارنامه (اگه خلاف عدالت باشه تاکید میکنم اگه خلاف عدالت باشه) جرئت میگم سازمان سنجش بزرگترین بحران حداقل یک دهه اخیر خودش رو تجربه می کنه. خیلی بیشتر از بحران فاجعه تقلب و رتبه دهی پارسال. الان ما نظام قدیم ها نسبتاً ریلکس هستیم چون هنوز نتایج نیومده، اگه نتایج بیاد (که قطع به یقین ظلم میشه بهمون) اون وقته که بحران اصلی سازمان سنجش فرامیرسه
امیدوارم عاقبت طوری باشه که نه نظام قدیم و نظام جدید بهشون ظلم نشه و ماجرا ختم به خیر بشه.
"ظالمانه ترین شکل استبداد آن است که تحت سپر قانون و به نام عدالت انجام شود"

----------


## saj8jad

*https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465
https://my.farsnews.com/c/9545
*

----------


## Sadaf122

حق انتخاب هم بدن به اونايي كه توانايي مالي خوبي ندارن بيشترين ظلم ميشه
همينجوريش نظام جديداي گوگولي با كتاباي اسون و كم حجمشون از ما جلوترن حالا حق انتخاب بدن و جمع كثيري از نظام قديماي پولدار! برن چند ميليون هزينه كنن و منابع نظام جديد بگيرن و اونا هم با سوالاي ابكي نظام جديد جلو بيوفتن
ولي كسايي كه نظام قديمن و وضع مالي خوبي ندارن چيكار كنن؟ لطفا يه راه جلو پاي ما هم بذارين!

----------


## bahram777

> حق انتخاب هم بدن به اونايي كه توانايي مالي خوبي ندارن بيشترين ظلم ميشه
> همينجوريش نظام جديداي گوگولي با كتاباي اسون و كم حجمشون از ما جلوترن حالا حق انتخاب بدن و جمع كثيري از نظام قديماي پولدار! برن چند ميليون هزينه كنن و منابع نظام جديد بگيرن و اونا هم با سوالاي ابكي نظام جديد جلو بيوفتن
> ولي كسايي كه نظام قديمن و وضع مالي خوبي ندارن چيكار كنن؟ لطفا يه راه جلو پاي ما هم بذارين!


شما خب نظام قدیم باهمون کتابای خودتون کنکور بدید.

----------


## Sadaf122

نظر کارشناسی دکتر کورش اسلامی:
*ریاضیات رشته تجربی*


تقریبن همه‌ی دبیران و کارشناسان متفق‌اند که امسال سوالات آزمون درس ریاضی گروه علوم تجربی آسان‌تر از سال‌های قبل بود، و این ساده‌تر بودن فارغ از این بود که داوطلب در نظام ۶-۳-۳ یا در نظام قدیم درس خوانده باشد.
اگرچه ممکن است برخی با تمسک به این دلیل که تعدادی از سوالات مشترک دو نظام، شبیه تمرین‌های کتاب درسی نظام جدید بوده است، مدعی شوند که آزمون برای این داوطلبان ساده و سهل‌تر بوده، اما صرف‌نظر از کتاب درسی و مستقل از این‌که این شباهت چه‌قدر واقعی و مؤثر بوده است، آزمون ریاضی امسال حتا اگر در سال گذشته برگزار می‌شد باز هم حدود بیست تا سی درصد ساده‌تر از آزمون‌های سال‌های پیشین بود. 
امسال اگر کارشناسی سؤالی را دشوار ارزیابی کند نه خاطر ایده‌ی جدید و نو بلکه به سبب زیاد و وقت‌گیر بودن محاسبات است‌.
با توجه به آن‌چه در یالا گفته شد آزمون ریاضی کنکور امسال در گروه علوم تجربی چه برای داوطلبان نظام ۶-۳-۳ و چه برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم ساده و سرراست‌تر از قبل بوده است و هیچ تبعیضی از این باب بر هیچ‌کدام از دو گروه اعمال نشده است.
کوروش اسلامی


از دوست قدیمی و اندیشه سازانی ام و مولف و مدیر کنونی انتشارات خیلی سبز سپاسگزارم


@drsebti

--------
اين سبطي مارو خر فرض كرده  قهر كردي رفتي ننتو بياري مثلا؟ تا ديروز به همه ميگفت مسلما سوالاي شما نظام قديما چون سخت تر بوده پس جدا تراز ميدن طبق يك فرمول عجيب و غريب!
الان يعني چي خودتو به اب و اتيش ميزني بگي برا همه اسون بوده؟؟

چه جالب تقريبا همه دبيران و كارشناسان معتقدند رياضي از سالاي پيش اسونتر برده!!!! اينا چيزي زدن ؟
من پارسال هيچي رياضي نخوندم ٢٠ درصد زدم امسال كتاب قطوري مثل تخته سياه رو خوندم به زور درصدم به ٢٠ ميرسه 

من خودم از طرفداراي سبطي بودم ولي الان فهميدم چجور ادميه

----------


## Baloot

> حق انتخاب هم بدن به اونايي كه توانايي مالي خوبي ندارن بيشترين ظلم ميشه
> همينجوريش نظام جديداي گوگولي با كتاباي اسون و كم حجمشون از ما جلوترن حالا حق انتخاب بدن و جمع كثيري از نظام قديماي پولدار! برن چند ميليون هزينه كنن و منابع نظام جديد بگيرن و اونا هم با سوالاي ابكي نظام جديد جلو بيوفتن
> ولي كسايي كه نظام قديمن و وضع مالي خوبي ندارن چيكار كنن؟ لطفا يه راه جلو پاي ما هم بذارين!


من حساب کردم خرید منابع نهایت ۱ ملیون هزینه داشته باشه 
۱۸۰ هزارش میشه کتاب درسی 
توی دروسی مثل زیست و ریاضی از گاج استفاده کنی ۱۰۰ هزار تومن باهات میوفته ( زیست میکرو و ریاضی میکرو با ۵۰ درصد تخفیف دونه ای ۵۰ تومن ) 
عمومیت بخوای همین گاج رو بگیری همشون رو هم ۱۵۰ تومن 
شیمی و فیزیک منبع بجز گاج ۲۰۰ تا ۳۰۰ تومن / گاج میوفته  تومن 
پ۱۵۰

----------


## Juliette

> *
> 
> من رشته م ریاضیه و بالای 500 به دردم نمیخوره
> سال دیگه هم نمیتونم شرکت کنم چون دانشجوی انصرافی هستم و تا آبان مهلت دارم دفترچه پست کنم*


چرا بالای پونصد بدرد شما نمیخوره؟!
انشالله ک پذیرفته شید ولی بنده فرق رتبه های زیر هزار رو یک یا دوتا تست در ضرایب مختلف میبینم.
انشالله تا ذهنتان در امادگی قرار داره موفق شید ک بعد از خدمت حداقل دوسال باید درس بخونید تاایتی ک هستید باشید.
متاسفانه مزایای خدمت مقدس خیلی بیشترازاین صحبتها هست.
با سپاس

----------


## meysam98

> ������نظر کارشناسی دکتر کورش اسلامی:
> ������*ریاضیات رشته تجربی*
> 
> 
> تقریبن همه‌ی دبیران و کارشناسان متفق‌اند که امسال سوالات آزمون درس ریاضی گروه علوم تجربی آسان‌تر از سال‌های قبل بود، و این ساده‌تر بودن فارغ از این بود که داوطلب در نظام ۶-۳-۳ یا در نظام قدیم درس خوانده باشد.
> اگرچه ممکن است برخی با تمسک به این دلیل که تعدادی از سوالات مشترک دو نظام، شبیه تمرین‌های کتاب درسی نظام جدید بوده است، مدعی شوند که آزمون برای این داوطلبان ساده و سهل‌تر بوده، اما صرف‌نظر از کتاب درسی و مستقل از این‌که این شباهت چه‌قدر واقعی و مؤثر بوده است، آزمون ریاضی امسال حتا اگر در سال گذشته برگزار می‌شد باز هم حدود بیست تا سی درصد ساده‌تر از آزمون‌های سال‌های پیشین بود. 
> امسال اگر کارشناسی سؤالی را دشوار ارزیابی کند نه خاطر ایده‌ی جدید و نو بلکه به سبب زیاد و وقت‌گیر بودن محاسبات است‌.
> با توجه به آن‌چه در یالا گفته شد آزمون ریاضی کنکور امسال در گروه علوم تجربی چه برای داوطلبان نظام ۶-۳-۳ و چه برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم ساده و سرراست‌تر از قبل بوده است و هیچ تبعیضی از این باب بر هیچ‌کدام از دو گروه اعمال نشده است.
> کوروش اسلامی
> ...


این معلم ادبیات
به تنهایی مرزهای ماله کشی رو جابه جا کرده

----------


## SARA_J

> این معلم ادبیات
> به تنهایی مرزهای ماله کشی رو جابه جا کرده


دقیقااااا 
خداواسش نسازه !! به خداواگذارش میکنم که بااین کمپیناش بدبختمون کرد :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amureza

کدوم تقریبا همه ؟؟؟  اتفاقا اغلب برعکس اتفاق نظر دارن سخت تر بوده و وقت گیرتر 
یه لحظه فکر کنید این ریاضی اسونتر از ریاضی سال ۹۶ بوده باشه !!!! اینا یا معلم ریاضی نیستن یا شاگردای امسالشون همه نظام جدید بودن و میخوان امار قبولی شون بره بالا

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Juliette


چرا بالای پونصد بدرد شما نمیخوره؟!
انشالله ک پذیرفته شید ولی بنده فرق رتبه های زیر هزار رو یک یا دوتا تست در ضرایب مختلف میبینم.
انشالله تا ذهنتان در امادگی قرار داره موفق شید ک بعد از خدمت حداقل دوسال باید درس بخونید تاایتی ک هستید باشید.
متاسفانه مزایای خدمت مقدس خیلی بیشترازاین صحبتها هست.
با سپاس


بنده نمیتونم بمونم واسه 99 و اگه امسال به اون رتبه نرسم کلا درس رو میزارم کنار این که دیگه بعدش هیچی بلد نباشم اصلا برام مهم نیست
,*

----------


## Amm79

حتما باید سرتو ببرن بذارن تو دستت؟؟!! تا وقتی که چیزی قطعی نشده میتونیم نارضایتی خودمونو نشون بدیم ولی وقتی همه چی تعیین بشه باید بزنی تو سر خودت

----------


## mohammad1397

> حتما باید سرتو ببرن بذارن تو دستت؟؟!! تا وقتی که چیزی قطعی نشده میتونیم نارضایتی خودمونو نشون بدیم ولی وقتی همه چی تعیین بشه با مال سازمان سنجش باید بازی کنی


با این اطلاعیه دیگه همه چی معلوم شده  سر نظام قدیما بریدن امثال سبطی هم ادمای معلوم الحالن که اگه سنجش بدترین بلا هم سر ملت بیارن ازش دفاع میکنن

----------


## Gladiator

کدوم احمقی گفته سوالات ریاضی تجربی امسال راحت تر از سال های قبل بوده معلوم نیست این یارو که پستش رو تو اینجا پخش کرده کدوم فردی است که صرفا برای شناسوندن خودش به همه دست به چنین حرف هایی زده لااقل اگه به نظر سنجی های پارسال دقت کنید معلومه که ریاضی امسال دشوارتر بوده حتی برای دو نظام به ویژه نظام قدیمی ها.
ظاهرا حرف مفت زدن تو ذات مشاورین کنکورهست

----------


## DR._.ALI

به نظر من ایرادی به سبطی وارد نیست چون ایشون صرفا صحبت های دکتر مقدم زاده مسئول آزمون سازی و آمار سنجش رو منتقل کرده
ولی انصافا اگر همین سبطی و حمایت و پیگیری هاش نبود پارسال تاثیر سوابق قطعی میشد و شاهد اتفاقات بسیار تلخی می بودیم
قدرنشناس نباشید  :Yahoo (4): 


خیلی ایراد به سبطی وارده.سبطی از آب گل آلود داره ماهی میگیره یادمه تا قبل از بحث تآثیر معدل کانالش هزار تا عضو هم نداشت از طریق همین مسایل الان حدود 18 هزار تا عضو داره.سبطی رو خیلیا نمیشناختن اصلا حالا ببین چه جوری داره از همین طریق کتاباشو میفروشه و کلاساشو پر میکنه در حالی که کسی که اینجوری مثلا طرف حقو گرفته دلیل نمیشه که معلم خوبی باشه ولی یه عده نادون نیم ساعت نشده میرن همایشاشو که 500 هزار تومان هم پولشه براش پر میکنن.
ضمن اینکه اگر سبطی هم نبود باز تاثیر معدل مثبت میشد الکی از کاه کوه نسازید.کل کارا رو بچه ها کردن سبطی کار خاصی نکرد فقط آب و تاب داد و جوری جلوه داد که تاثیر مثبت معدل به اسم اون تموم بشه.اینقدر ساده نباشید این آدم فقط به فکر منافع خودشه نه بقیه همینطور که الان که منافعش به خطر افتاده خودشو کشیده کنار از بحث حق انتخاب

----------


## Math97

> من با این که حق نظام قدیم خورده شده کاملاً مخالفم که دلایلش رو عرض می کنم :
> 
> 
> 1- سوالات مشترک به طور کامل در کتاب های هر دو نظام بوده است.
> 2- اتفاقاً در بعضی مباحث چون بچه های نظام قدیم مطالب بیشتری می خواندند، تسلط بیشتری داشتند و جواب دادن برایشان ساده تر بود. پس از این بابت سود برده اند.
> 3- اینکه چرا از بعضی مباحث سوال نیامد، مگر قبلاً از تمام مباحث سوال طرح میشد ؟ اصلاً امکان پذیر نیست چون تعداد سوالات محدود است.
> 4- اینکه درخواست آزمون جدا داشته باشند به ظاهر منطقی است. مثلاً می توانستند سوالات نظام قدیم را کاملاً مشابه سال های قبل بدهند. ولی در این صورت مشکل بسیار بسیار بزرگتر می شد. همه فریاد می زدند که سوالات ما سخت تر بوده. بنابراین به نظرم سازمان سنجش تصمیم صد در صد منطقی گرفته که تا حد امکان سوالات مشترک باشد. شاید در بعضی درس ها این امکان نبوده ولی در درس حسابان امکان پذیر بود و به نظرم به بهترین شکل ممکن عمل کردند.
> 5- دوستانی که همچنان مخالفند کمی خودشان را جای طراح و تصمیم گیرنده قرار دهند. توجه کنید که نمرات این دو گروه با هم مقایسه می شود و نظام قدیمی ها سهمیه جدا ندارند و به همین دلیل همچنان پافشاری می کنم که تصمیم بیشترین تعداد سوالات مشترک بهترین تصمیم ممکن یا به عبارتی کم خسارت ترین تصمیم بوده است.
> 
> ...


آقای عباسپور در خصوص ریاضیات رشته ریاضی نظرشون این بوده نه تجربی که کاملا هم درست گفتند

----------


## hamed_habibi



----------


## mnb1392

> 


سطح سختی یک ازمون رو دانش اموزان تعیین میکنن نه دبیران 
این هامون سبطیم از دیروز که سنجش گفته تراز مشترک داره خودشون جر میده ثابت کنه کنکور ساده بوده شما ر... ین :/
مرتیکه نون به نرخ روز خور بدبخت

----------


## amureza

انگار اون دوستانی گه میگن باید حتما سوالا شبیه باشه تا تراز بشه داد با مفهوم ترازدهی اشنا نیستن تراز برای همینه که تا جای ممکنه تفاوت سطح سوالای یه ازمون از بین بره و قابل مقایسه بشه

----------


## Alireza.arvin

درجه دشواری ریاضی کنکور تجربی نظام قدیم از نگاه داوطلبان :



درجه دشواری ریاضی کنکور تجربی نظام جدید از نگاه داوطلبان :



این در شرایطیه که 90 درصد سوالات ریاضی در کنکور نظام جدید و قدیم با هم مشترک بودن. 
برداشتتون از این تفاوت چیه ؟ 
آیا اینکه کنکور برای نظام قدیمی ها سخت تر جلوه می‌داده به خاطر سخت‌تر بودن سوالاتشون بوده ؟

----------


## LORD KORD

آقا من یه چیزی اومد تو ذهنم اگه اشتب می کنم اصلاح کنین.
چند وقت پیش کتاب کمک درسی یکی از اقوام نظام جدید رو می دیدم توی مقدمه کتاب خیلی سبز ریاضی همین آقای موئینی و تیمش گفته بودن امسال رو خیلی جدی بگیرید چون شانس خیلی بالایی برای قبولی دارید
خب همین شخص با این گفته الان اومده یه ادعای سطح یکسان سوالات رو مطرح کرده.
آقای سبطی و موئینی، عقیدم درباره شما خاکستر شد و دروغ نیست بگم که  180 درجه هم تغییر کرد. امیدوارم زود قضاوت نکرده باشم

----------


## mnb1392

> درجه دشواری ریاضی کنکور تجربی نظام قدیم از نگاه داوطلبان :
> 
> 
> 
> درجه دشواری ریاضی کنکور تجربی نظام جدید از نگاه داوطلبان :
> 
> 
> 
> این در شرایطیه که 90 درصد سوالات ریاضی در کنکور نظام جدید و قدیم با هم مشترک بودن. 
> ...


شاید یکی از دلایلش اینکه یه عده ایی میان یه سری مطالب خاص رو میخونن مثلا یه فردی میخواد هوشبری بیاره خب نیازی نداره کل ریاضی رو بخونه طبق سال های قبل میاد رو دوتا تست امار یه تست ماتریس سه تا احتمال و ... حساب باز میکنه وقتی بودجه بندی تغییر میکنه نمیتونه اینا رو جواب بده و باعث میشه ازمون سخت باشه 
ببینید سخت بودن ازمون فقط صرفا سخت بودن سوالات نیست 
وقت گیر بودن و ..... 
من کل ریاضی رو خوندم همه ریاضی رو حتی مقاطع مخروطی و هندسه 
ولی جز مباحث وقت گیر بوده برام و همیشه اخر ازمون جامع هام میزدمشون
با توجه به کلید سنجش من ریاضیمون چهل زدم ولی تا 60 هم جا داشتم 
یعنی یه سری سوالات زدم ولی از شدت استرس تو مثبت منفیا اشتباه میکردم جواب بدست نمیومد البته من خوشخوان خوندم و نصفش موج تست زدم نصف دیگشم سی سال و خیلی سبز
سوالات از نظر من تا 50 درصد برای کسی که خوب خونده میشد اومد
مابقیش واقعا وقت گیر بود نیاز به تحلیل داشت وقت گیر بودنش واقعا اذیت میکرد وگرنه کسی که سرعت تست زنیش بالا بود و همچنین مثل من بی دقتی نمیکرد میتونست بالا بزنه 
من فیزیکم شصت زدم فیزیکم واقعا اونجوری که میگن ساده نبوده 
سوالا وقت گیر بود و این باعث میشه سطح کنکور بالاتر بره نه اینکه صرفا سوالات سخت بوده  بلکه وقت گیر بوده 
شیمش هفده مسئله داشت خب واقعا بنظرتون میشه تو 35 دقیقه رسید به همشون جواب داد ? 
یه دبیر میاد فقط به مولفه قابل حل بودن یا نبودن سوال نگاه میکنه
و استرس سرجلسه کنکور محدود بودن وقت و ... نگاه نمیکنه 
یادمه سالهای قبل دبیران کانون خیلی سریع کلید میذاشتن ولی امسال خیلی طول کشید خیلی حتی شما ببینید توی درسس مثل زیست و شیمی خیلی توی کلیدا تفاوت میبینید 
من نظام قدیمم و نظام قدیم رو صرفا گفتم  :Yahoo (3): 
پ.ن : الان واقعا مشکل سخت بودن یا نبودن نیست 
مشکل اینکه سازمان سنجش عزیز اومده و میگه تراز مشترک میگیرم 
این واقعا بی عدالتیه

----------


## ali_m

سبطی از آفتاب پرست هم زودتر رنگ عوض میکنه
تا قبل اطلاعیه سنجش میگفت من زنگ زدم گفتن جداگونه ترازبندی میشن و فرمول های پیچیده ای دارن و کلی چرندیات دیگه

از وقتی اطلاعیه سنجش منتشر شده خودشو پاره کرد تا به همه بفهمونه هم سطح بودن

آفتاب پرست کی بودی تو؟؟؟

----------

